# OEBTs, SSS CRS, K14, Red Tiger, BTOEs, & TTs: Update Sunkist Sakuras Berried



## speedie408

*OEBTs, SSS CRS, K14, Red Tiger, BTOEs, TTs, Snow Whites, & Blue Bolts*

4/11/12 - Berried Blue Bolt and Snow Whites.
_________________________________________________________
12/14/11 - K14 Vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=ja7pGf4haMs
____________________________________________________________________

Update: 4/6/11 Vids of SSS CRS & OEBT posted.

CRS ----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq_GsPbhmEw
OEBTs ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzOxkpbEQcE

____________________________________________________________________

Just posting a few pics of my OEBTs. Enjoy!

EDIT** also added some new pics of my other shrimps. Click HERE to go to the pics on page 2.

Also added a few OE *BLACK* Tigers HERE.

Berried female 









blue juvi









blond juvi









Adult male?









another blue juvi


----------



## frontosa88

Nice pics!


----------



## Powchekny

Great photos. Can't see the last three.

Tom


----------



## madaccord

so crs can be mixed with oebt?


----------



## Moe

nice pics!!


----------



## speedie408

Powchekny said:


> Great photos. Can't see the last three.
> 
> Tom


fixed! 



madaccord said:


> so crs can be mixed with oebt?


They shouldn't be mixed. This tank is just a holding tank so theres a few CRS babies in there with their mom along with a couple berried OEBTs. I'll be moving them to their respective tanks through culling.


----------



## Galathiel

They're beautiful.


----------



## antbug

Very nice! Look at all that red in the 1st pic. love it.


----------



## WRabbit

The shrimp in the first picture is awesome! Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Jim


----------



## dxiong5

Nick (Amy?), awesome pics and shrimp!


----------



## speedie408

I like em ALOT as well guys  Thanks! 



antbug said:


> Very nice! Look at all that red in the 1st pic. love it.


I'm kinda blind so I never even noticed the red until I took these macro shots. Now the question for you shrimp folks out there... Do all female OEBTs have these red stripes?


----------



## boringname

I wish they could come up with a shorter name for these.


----------



## Cynth

Beautiful, thanks for sharing those.


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Nick (Amy?), awesome pics and shrimp!


hahaha This is Nick :hihi:


----------



## SHMaRiM

Those are BEAUTIFUL! I WANT!!! Best looking shrimp by far!


----------



## problemman

Who is amy?

Either way um nick this is the next group I want from you! And those others we have talked about :wink:


----------



## problemman

Ans where did that red tiger making come from?


----------



## pandjpudge

Wow nice pictures...now I want some ugh!


----------



## EKLiu

OEBTs have a huge range of colors which includes red like in picture #1. Having red coloration on top seems fairly common from what I have seen.


----------



## huhu89151734

The one from the first pix looks sooo pretty. Which tank are you going to put them, Nick? Do they grow larger than CRS?


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> Who is amy?
> Either way um nick this is the next group I want from you! And those others we have talked about :wink:


My better half. She's the one that started this whole shrimp thing for me. I was never into shrimp... still not really haha. I love taking pictures of them though 



problemman said:


> Ans where did that red tiger making come from?


The berried female is not a red tiger... they're all OEBTs. I got her from a friend 



EKLiu said:


> OEBTs have a huge range of colors which includes red like in picture #1. Having red coloration on top seems fairly common from what I have seen.


Thanks for the confirmation EKliu.


----------



## speedie408

huhu89151734 said:


> The one from the first pix looks sooo pretty. Which tank are you going to put them, Nick? Do they grow larger than CRS?


Charles,

Amy's got a 20g high that she set up for her OEBTs. I won't be taking any fts of it since I didn't scape it. Let's just say it aint much of a looker and strictly for shrimp living pleasure only.


----------



## problemman

EKLiu said:


> OEBTs have a huge range of colors which includes red like in picture #1. Having red coloration on top seems fairly common from what I have seen.


Nick I want some of those! And the blues lol


----------



## !shadow!

very nice pics nick. Trully amaising pictures. May l know what macro lense you are using?


----------



## sampster5000

speedie408 said:


> fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> They shouldn't be mixed. This tank is just a holding tank so theres a few CRS babies in there with their mom along with a couple berried OEBTs. I'll be moving them to their respective tanks through culling.


Why would you say they shouldnt be mixed? I had some in a tank with my RCS, amano, and bamboo shrimp. Did perfectly fine.


----------



## speedie408

!shadow! said:


> very nice pics nick. Trully amaising pictures. May l know what macro lense you are using?


Canon 100mm f/2.8 macro 

Thanks bro!



sampster5000 said:


> Why would you say they shouldnt be mixed? I had some in a tank with my RCS, amano, and bamboo shrimp. Did perfectly fine.


Crystals will cross breed with Tigers. Some folks have already tried it and from what I've seen, the offspring are not so photogenic . Your case is different... They don't cross breed.


----------



## sampster5000

Ahh my bad there! Thought I read cherry not crystal.


----------



## speedie408

Super Reds from a buddy on SFBAAPS









CRS... question for you shrimp experts... are these two mating?


----------



## !shadow!

Nice nick. l need to make a side note and get me some super reds. On that last picture it's going to be really hard to beat that SSS picture. l tried it as my desktop wallpaper and looks very nice. can't wait to get my macro lense in a few days.


----------



## problemman

What are super reds nick? And um yah I'm going to want some sss shrimp


----------



## dmxsoulja3

At the risk of sounding retarded, when they have these strange colored eyes, can they still see as well as normal ones?

Great Pictures by the way


----------



## blacksheep998

dmxsoulja3 said:


> At the risk of sounding retarded, when they have these strange colored eyes, can they still see as well as normal ones?
> 
> Great Pictures by the way


I'm pretty sure they can see as well as any other shrimp. But to be honest though I'm not entirely sure how others can see either. 


My CRS tend to be pretty oblivious of any activity going on around them, even when I'm moving things around in the tank, unless I actually touch them. Same with food, they seem to react strongly to smell, but not sight.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

*Looks like two females to me.*


speedie408 said:


> Looks like two females to me.
> 
> CRS... question for you shrimp experts... are these two mating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## speedie408

HOLLYWOOD said:


> *Looks like two females to me.*


Really? That's even better news since I thought I had mostly males. Please enlighten this shrimp n00b :biggrin:. What are the tell tale signs?


----------



## speedie408

OE Black Tigers - These guys came in different color variants. I got 3... one is clearly red, the other is a dark dark blue, and the other one is jet black. 

Here's the red one









Dark dark blue


----------



## problemman

Omg i want nick!


----------



## speedie408

And a couple more










OEBT berried female closeup


----------



## problemman

I'll be expecting some babies lol you know the address


----------



## JamesHockey

I had about 5 rcs like that *tear* I have 2 now


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> OE Black Tigers - These guys came in different color variants. I got 3... one is clearly red, the other is a dark dark blue, and the other one is jet black.


You got them!!! :drool:


----------



## EKLiu

The red black is awesome!


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> I'll be expecting some babies lol you know the address


lol naww man I lost it. :wink:



james7139 said:


> I had about 5 rcs like that *tear* I have 2 now


I think you meant CRS, right?



dxiong5 said:


> You got them!!! :drool:


Yup, got em for Amy. She's gone shrimp LOCO. :icon_eek: After you told her that yours made it even after 3-4 weeks, she begged me to get em for her. They're SICK tho! Even I'm liking them and I don't like shrimp lol. 



EKLiu said:


> The red black is awesome!


Yup... it's my fav too :thumbsup:


----------



## problemman

Ill pm you when they are bigger lol. And I want some of the red black and jet black ones to so here is going they are a male and female


----------



## speedie408

OEBT feeding frenzy.


----------



## problemman

See you got plenty to share with me! Lol what are they eating?


----------



## zxc

i want some tooo.please put me in the line.. thx


----------



## !shadow!

The red/black one looks like it's engulfed with fire inside and waiting to explode.


----------



## Lance Uppercut

problemman said:


> Lol what are they eating?


Plutonium?


----------



## speedie408

problemman said:


> See you got plenty to share with me! Lol what are they eating?


Organic blanched spinach rolled into little balls and tossed in the freezer till feeding time. They love this stuff.



zxc said:


> i want some tooo.please put me in the line.. thx


haha Let's see if my wife actually gets them to breed first. 



!shadow! said:


> The red/black one looks like it's engulfed with fire inside and waiting to explode.


Isn't it sweet? Def my fav. roud:


----------



## problemman

They are easier then crs/cbs. But harder then cherries.


----------



## speedie408

Here's a new shot. I love how they got that shiny "wet look" to them. Kinda like a fresh coat of polish on a car.


----------



## problemman

Drooling right now


----------



## dodohead

nice pic! nice dark blue tiger too. i have a few of those too.. no macro lens though =x


----------



## greenbox

Beautiful shrimp and photos!


----------



## speedie408

dodohead said:


> nice pic! nice dark blue tiger too. i have a few of those too.. no macro lens though =x


Dodo,

It's a Black tiger, not a blue. The blacks don't have any stripes at all. Solid.



greenbox said:


> Beautiful shrimp and photos!


Thank you sir! Thanks for looking! roud:


----------



## dxiong5

Great shot Nick! Hopefully there's a female in your group so you can breed them, the sex ratio for other folks was very low. That one looks to be a male.


----------



## aquavert

Simply stunning pictures...A lot of time is spent with them & it shows...


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Great shot Nick! Hopefully there's a female in your group so you can breed them, the sex ratio for other folks was very low. That one looks to be a male.


Do you have any confirmed females Don? I think this is the only lone survivor now. :icon_cry:



aquavert said:


> Simply stunning pictures...A lot of time is spent with them & it shows...


thanks aquavert. It's only tough because the subject don't take any directions whatsoever.


----------



## mysticalnet

beautiful pictures


----------



## mysticalnet

very nice!!


----------



## dxiong5

I no longer have Black Tigers; when I ordered, I only got two of them, at $160 each.


----------



## speedie408

mysticalnet said:


> beautiful pictures


Thank you very much! 



dxiong5 said:


> I no longer have Black Tigers; when I ordered, I only got two of them, at $160 each.


Don - I thought you had them still... what happened? And $160/shrimp is major coin!


----------



## xJaypex

Really like your pictures!
Never seen an OEBT with red stripes before, looks really nice.


----------



## jnaz

I now have a few pictures for my screen saver. Those are some sweet pictures. The red on the OEBT's shows up on females when they are saddled and sticks around until they give birth. I thought that I had a new color variant of OEBT's when I first noticed it on my shrimp.


----------



## speedie408

xJaypex said:


> Really like your pictures!
> Never seen an OEBT with red stripes before, looks really nice.


Thanks Jaypex! 

The red stripes are only exhibited on the 2 mature females atm. I have one mature male who's been mating with them and he don't have the red stripes. I haven't kept these shrimp long enough to pretend to know anything but I'll post more pics as my population increases. We'll see if any others develope the reds. 



jnaz said:


> I now have a few pictures for my screen saver. Those are some sweet pictures. The red on the OEBT's shows up on females when they are saddled and sticks around until they give birth. I thought that I had a new color variant of OEBT's when I first noticed it on my shrimp.


Glad you like the pics. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing that tidbit of info. 

Here's another pic of the lone male black tiger. Can't get enough of this guy for some reason.


----------



## mordalphus

female oebt usually show more red coloration while breeding


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> Don - I thought you had them still... what happened? And $160/shrimp is major coin!


I lost one a few days after they came in, probably due to stress, the other lived for several months then passed. I've been planning on getting some more, just gotta find a good source.


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> I lost one a few days after they came in, probably due to stress, the other lived for several months then passed. I've been planning on getting some more, just gotta find a good source.


Well that blows bro. Let me know when you find a good source. I'd be interested to get more as well. roud:


----------



## speedie408

Update: 4/6/11 Vids of SSS CRS & OEBT posted.

CRS ----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq_GsPbhmEw
OEBTs ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzOxkpbEQcE


----------



## pandjpudge

what is that you are feeding them? they came flying in!


----------



## speedie408

pandjpudge said:


> what is that you are feeding them? they came flying in!


Popeyes food of choice of course :icon_mrgr. Blanched, rolled into a ball, and frozen. A few balls per week gives em the Calcium they crave.


----------



## pandjpudge

I need to try that! Thanks


----------



## speedie408

pandjpudge said:


> I need to try that! Thanks


They go nuts over it man. Make sure you get the "organic" stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## dxiong5

Very nice! Great coloration on the CRS.


----------



## pandjpudge

speedie408 said:


> They go nuts over it man. Make sure you get the "organic" stuff. :thumbsup:


will do! Thanks again


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Very nice! Great coloration on the CRS.


Thanks brother! It must be all that additive stuff Amy adds to the water lol.


----------



## Beijing08

just diggin up some old popular thread and your's in particular truly amazed me. Kept me up till 4am. LOL

beautiful shrimps and definitely the next level in photography skills.roud:


----------



## speedie408

Beijing08 said:


> just diggin up some old popular thread and your's in particular truly amazed me. Kept me up till 4am. LOL
> 
> beautiful shrimps and definitely the next level in photography skills.roud:


Thank you Sir!

Here are a few more: Notice the different color variations in these OEBTs




























CRS


----------



## shrimpnmoss

You take some really nice pics. The white on your SSS looks nice!


----------



## dxiong5

Great looking shrimp Nick. Is that OEBT berried from your Black Tiger?


----------



## speedie408

Don,

Actually that's not the one preggers with the black male. I couldn't get a good pic of that one. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## reybie

Great photos! So much detail.


----------



## disvegas

absolutely beautiful shrimps! I am just so amazed of how did you take such nice pic with those little guys. any particular camera and/or lens and skills that you would like to share?

disvegas,


----------



## speedie408

disvegas,

Photography is my other hobby and is quite rewarding when folks like yourself appreciate my work. Thank you all for that. I'm always happy to share. 

I shoot with a Canon 60D. My lens of choice for these shrimp photos is my Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro. I shoot with an off shoe flash, which is triggered via a wireless radio trigger. That way the flash doesn't create glare/reflection from the glass tank.


----------



## antbug

Very nice, Nick.


----------



## chase127

I want all of your shrimp ahhhhhh theyre so awesome!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek:


----------



## aelysa

That is some really thick white. Looks great!


----------



## A.M. Aquatics

awesome shrimp! I'm jeallous of your oebt's! 

That last crystal red is amazing. It's like it has a red mask on it's cephalothorax!


----------



## speedie408

Wanna see more guys?


----------



## bsk

beautiful shots! can I ask what you camera setting are on those shots? aperture? shutter speed? iso?
Thanks


----------



## Benn

speedie408 said:


> Wanna see more guys?


Yes!


----------



## A.M. Aquatics

heck yeah, we wanna see more! Do you mind if I use a pic as my desktop background?


----------



## speedie408

A.M. Aquatics said:


> heck yeah, we wanna see more! Do you mind if I use a pic as my desktop background?


Not at all.


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> Wanna see more guys?


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408

Here we go guys. My Black Tiger male have impregnated one of my female OEBTs. Here he is: He's gotten much bigger than the last pics of him.









This guy is constantly on the move and is a pain to get a decent shot. These were the best I did, then my patience ran out.


----------



## Benn

And again, brilliant photos!


----------



## disvegas

Wow! very sophisticated camera equipment you have. No wonder your pic look so amazing, needless to say ur shrimps too! I don't think i can do anything even near that great shots with my point n shoot Canon Power Shot 3500 IS.

btw, when you have some black tiger for sale, pls pm me as i am interested in getting some. tks!

disvegas,



speedie408 said:


> disvegas,
> 
> Photography is my other hobby and is quite rewarding when folks like yourself appreciate my work. Thank you all for that. I'm always happy to share.
> 
> I shoot with a Canon 60D. My lens of choice for these shrimp photos is my Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro. I shoot with an off shoe flash, which is triggered via a wireless radio trigger. That way the flash doesn't create glare/reflection from the glass tank.


----------



## speedie408

disvegas said:


> Wow! very sophisticated camera equipment you have. No wonder your pic look so amazing, needless to say ur shrimps too! I don't think i can do anything even near that great shots with my point n shoot Canon Power Shot 3500 IS.
> 
> btw, when you have some black tiger for sale, pls pm me as i am interested in getting some. tks!
> 
> disvegas,


Yeah the truth is, lighting is where it's at when it comes to taking great aquarium photos. I am still trying to acquire more light equipment to add to my toys list :biggrin:. Without proper lighting you won't be able to capture crispy clear photos that keeps your subject in focus. Keep selling those OEBTs and get yourself some new camera gear to play with roud:.

As far as black tigers go, I have only ONE. The lone male that you see in the pics. He's mating with my OEBTs so hopefully something good comes out from those spawns. I will post update pictures on this thread once there's anything worth updating so stay tuned.


----------



## zxc

Nik. Great pic shoot. the plant your Black tiger cling is tropica 049?


----------



## speedie408

zxc said:


> Nik. Great pic shoot. the plant your Black tiger cling is tropica 049?


That's actually HM (hermanthius macanthramoides). Thanks btw.


----------



## yellowsno

what ever happened to the oebt red ... the one that looks like hes got fire inside him... did it ever breed... looking at that pic straight up makes me drool... and has now become a desktop theme


----------



## speedie408

yellowsno said:


> what ever happened to the oebt red ... the one that looks like hes got fire inside him... did it ever breed... looking at that pic straight up makes me drool... and has now become a desktop theme


That shrimp died shortly after that picture was taken. From what I've heard it probably had some sort of shrimp disease (red head). I've only got 1 black tiger left and it's breeding with my regular OEBTs so let's see what comes of the babies . Glad you like em.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Dang that black tiger looks nice. So your F1 should carry black genes...hopefully you'll get some more black/blue mix...I wonder if any will revert back to wild tigers....


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Dang that black tiger looks nice. So your F1 should carry black genes...hopefully you'll get some more black/blue mix...I wonder if any will revert back to wild tigers....


This is what DK had to say when I asked her a similar question a few weeks ago >>CLICK HERE<<


----------



## yellowsno

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/#

dont tell me this is the one that died... cuz this one by far is my favorite and if u end up getting a colony u know where to find me  ...
ohh and p.s. thanks to your jet blacks... my friend is offically in the ebi hobby also... i helped him start up his first tank today


----------



## yellowsno

whoops link didnt hold


----------



## Cynth

Truly amazing pictures. I covet you camera and your shrimp.


----------



## speedie408

Got moar on the way!


----------



## speedie408

As promised. Hope you guys like this series.

100% crop of a berried female OEBT.









OEBT headshot!









My Black Tiger has grown to become a damn handsome fella. Don't you think?  I'm especially proud of him.









He finally posed for that perfect shot. This one's going in the books for sure! 









Just got these ceramic tubes from Liam. Good stuff brotha! 









Just movin along as if there's no worries in the world. What a perfect life.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

:drool: NICE SHOTS! Love the egg one, the headshot is ridiculous and the flying one looks cool too!


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Woww, gimme your camera and your shrimp!


----------



## ADA

Amazing shots. My wife does photography too, so she's especially impressed. Your photos are amazing!


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys.


----------



## yellowsno

drools.... still wanna see the awesome red one though... i want that shrimp so bad it hurts


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch

Those are amazing! I can't even get pics of my shrimp, my camera makes them look like blurry rocks


----------



## A.M. Aquatics

Your OEBT's are killing me! One day I'll get revenge on all of you OEBT show offs. lol!
That last pic is amazing!


----------



## speedie408




----------



## aelysa

I feel threatened by your glowy eyeball shrimp.


----------



## mordalphus

dayamn, sexay


----------



## speedie408




----------



## Kitty_Kitsch

My happy shrimp dreams are going to turn for the worse tonight after that scary sauron eyed shrimp


----------



## mordalphus

Is that with your 100mm f/2.8 lens?

If so, you've been holding out on me


----------



## speedie408

mordalphus said:


> Is that with your 100mm f/2.8 lens?
> 
> If so, you've been holding out on me


I've told you all my secrets. It's all up to your wrist now. :icon_cool:thumbsup:


----------



## mordalphus

LOL, that's always how it is... I still haven't set up my tank for some proper shots yet. I'm still shooting through dirty glass because I've been so busy. I'm gonna try setting up the slave flashes to see if I can pull the f-stop up a bit. The tank is going to be a bright as the sun, haha. I've been getting some good shots though, need more help in the editing though


----------



## speedie408

I use CS5 exclusively. I won't be able to help you with any other program. Feel free to msn me.


----------



## dxiong5

Pro pics bro! I just bought an HDTV; now I'm thinking I should have gotten a DSLR instead - of course, simply owning a camera doesn't equate to your skills. roud:


----------



## msnikkistar

Sooo speedie. What's it gonna take for me to get you up here to do pictures for me? LOL


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Pro pics bro! I just bought an HDTV; now I'm thinking I should have gotten a DSLR instead - of course, simply owning a camera doesn't equate to your skills. roud:


I don't even watch TV bro lol. Should've gotten a DSLR :hihi:. You can always learn how to shoot. It aint that hard. Just lots of practicing and reading and you're golden. :biggrin:



msnikkistar said:


> Sooo speedie. What's it gonna take for me to get you up here to do pictures for me? LOL


Hook me up with one of those awesome BKKs or Pandas and I'm all yours for a day :hihi:.


----------



## msnikkistar

Hmmm. lol Tempting....


----------



## speedie408

msnikkistar said:


> Hmmm. lol Tempting....


:angel:


----------



## msnikkistar

I need good tank shots! lol


----------



## speedie408

msnikkistar said:


> I need good tank shots! lol


I need a BKK


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> I don't even watch TV bro lol. Should've gotten a DSLR :hihi:. You can always learn how to shoot. It aint that hard. Just lots of practicing and reading and you're golden. :biggrin:


lol, true, I don't watch much either - but my gf likes to stream her K-dramas on it, you know Hmong girls..:icon_roll 

A DSLR will definitely be my next big buy, inspired by folks with mad skillz like you.


----------



## invert1

I had to jump on to comment. Loving your pics and your shrimp. I'm jealous of both.

As a student I'm limited to splurging on one hobby at a time but I'd love to invest in a nicer lens for this very purpose. Right now the fastest lens I have is a 50mm f/1.8, but I'm going to start keeping my eye out for a flash setup so I can use my 200mm f/4. Any thoughts on whether a ring flash would help here or would you just get reflections off the glass? Also, how do you clean your glass in prep for photo-taking? Thanks and keep up the amazing photos...I'm definitely subscribed


----------



## yellowsno

i have a friend whos a pro photographer/cinematographer i would tell him to help me out with taking pics like yours but i have like nothing work taking pics of unlike u and your collection 

so super jelous its not even funny


----------



## dxiong5

msnikkistar said:


> Sooo speedie. What's it gonna take for me to get you up here to do pictures for me? LOL


I looked at your thread and photos, they're not bad at all! Plus, having great looking shrimp makes the photos worth it.

I'm shooting with my HTC Evo right now, now that is bad! :icon_redf


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> lol, true, I don't watch much either - but my gf likes to stream her K-dramas on it, you know Hmong girls..:icon_roll
> 
> A DSLR will definitely be my next big buy, inspired by folks with mad skillz like you.


Thanks Donny! 

I'm happy my wife isn't into that k-drama stuff lol. My sisters, now that's another story. 



invert1 said:


> I had to jump on to comment. Loving your pics and your shrimp. I'm jealous of both.
> 
> As a student I'm limited to splurging on one hobby at a time but I'd love to invest in a nicer lens for this very purpose. Right now the fastest lens I have is a 50mm f/1.8, but I'm going to start keeping my eye out for a flash setup so I can use my 200mm f/4. Any thoughts on whether a ring flash would help here or would you just get reflections off the glass? Also, how do you clean your glass in prep for photo-taking? Thanks and keep up the amazing photos...I'm definitely subscribed


One single best investment in aquarium photography is a dedicated macro lense. After that comes lighting. I've never used a ring flash before but I'm pretty sure you can make it work. As long as you can position the light source above the tank, and never in front of the glass pane you're shooting in front of. Prepping only involves cleaning any algae off the interior glass and wiping down the exterior glass with a clean microfiber towel. Thanks btw!



yellowsno said:


> i have a friend whos a pro photographer/cinematographer i would tell him to help me out with taking pics like yours but i have like nothing work taking pics of unlike u and your collection
> 
> so super jelous its not even funny


Knowing someone into photography is a big help if you're new. Just remember, lighting is huge with any type of photography. Def plays a big factor in picture quality.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Your photos are HOT!!! You should make a calendar or some posters out of your pictures! I'd love a calendar with those sweet shots.roud:


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Your photos are HOT!!! You should make a calendar or some posters out of your pictures! I'd love a calendar with those sweet shots.roud:


I'm not even sure if there's a market for a calendar. 2012 Calendar anyone?


----------



## yellowsno

we got time till 2012... which gives us time to post pics and vote on the best 12 ?? :icon_mrgr


----------



## Cynth

speedie408 said:


> I'm not even sure if there's a market for a calendar. 2012 Calendar anyone?



I'd want one, it's the only way "I can have" most of these shrimp


----------



## MrFusion

Fantastic shots! If you're ever in Florida.... LOL


----------



## yellowsno

Cynth said:


> I'd want one, it's the only way "I can have" most of these shrimp


no care sheets, doas, water changes or constant feedings required >


----------



## speedie408

Here are some updated sh0ts for you shrimp crazed maniacs out there  ENJOY! 

SSS rehomed into my submersed UG garden.









My original Black Tiger from a seller in Spain









Berried OEBT but the father is the Black Tiger above. Notice the eggs aren't yellow. They're "earth" color as DK mentioned 









Here's one of the most recent Black Tigers I got from Nikki. The legs have more black in them then my original Black.









Some plant pics just for sh*ts n giggles 









Bucephalandra Green Shine









Ludwigia Pantanal


----------



## rickztahone

awesome pictures as always. i've tried ludwigia pantanal twice and twice it has died on me. i'm glad it's doing well with you. btw, awesome shots of those BOET's.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Nice shots as usual. That BT looks really really black....you give me hope....there can be a balance between growing UG and keeping high-grade shrimps. Do you know the CO2 level in your UG tank?


----------



## rickztahone

oh yeah, now i remember what i wanted to ask you Nick. what site do you use to upload pics? you seem to have no quality loss when using linked pics like with photobucket.


----------



## msnikkistar

He uses photobucket


----------



## rickztahone

msnikkistar said:


> He uses photobucket


dang, i can't even imagine how much better they must look as a RAW file. Great shooting Nick!


----------



## speedie408

rickztahone said:


> awesome pictures as always. i've tried ludwigia pantanal twice and twice it has died on me. i'm glad it's doing well with you. btw, awesome shots of those BOET's.


Third times the charm Rick . It requires lower kH & gH to thrive. Thanks bro.



shrimpnmoss said:


> Nice shots as usual. That BT looks really really black.


That's because they are "really!" black :icon_cool You didn't get yours yet?



rickztahone said:


> oh yeah, now i remember what i wanted to ask you Nick. what site do you use to upload pics? you seem to have no quality loss when using linked pics like with photobucket.


Nikki's right, Photobucket is used when I'm lazy because I like how they have the click n copy feature for easy forum posting. I have a pro account so I can upload some heavy pics... my experience with them is they still take away a tiny bit of IQ even with the pro account. I've been using Flickr a lot more as of late since they don't diminish IQ as much, however they do make your pictures a tad on the yellow side. 



rickztahone said:


> dang, i can't even imagine how much better they must look as a RAW file. Great shooting Nick!


The RAW file is always the best :thumbsup:


----------



## msnikkistar

Nick.....Your pictures look better then jimmy's lolol


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> .you give me hope....there can be a balance between growing UG and keeping high-grade shrimps. Do you know the CO2 level in your UG tank?


Howard - it can be done bro. At the end of the 9hr photoperiod, my drop checker reads a limish/yellow color. At about 4hrs into the photoperiod the plants pearl like crazy and the shrimp seem to be thriving in there so far. They've colored back up since I last moved them. 



msnikkistar said:


> Nick.....Your pictures look better then jimmy's lolol


Jimmy is my grasshoppa :icon_cool He's getting much better!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Nick, is someone holding the light/flash in the right position when you shoot?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Nick, is someone holding the light/flash in the right position when you shoot?


Yeah... my silly left hand lol


----------



## shrimpnmoss

speedie408 said:


> Yeah... my silly left hand lol


The camera on a tripod then?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> The camera on a tripod then?


I'm ambidextrous, the camera is on my right hand at all times haha. The only time I use a tripod... full tank shots


----------



## disvegas

Again, stunning pic n never get tired to look at them. I am so amazed of your photo skills. Tks for sharing!!!

ur black tigers are jealously handsome.

disvegas,



speedie408 said:


> Here are some updated sh0ts for you shrimp crazed maniacs out there  ENJOY!
> 
> SSS rehomed into my submersed UG garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My original Black Tiger from a seller in Spain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berried OEBT but the father is the Black Tiger above. Notice the eggs aren't yellow. They're "earth" color as DK mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of the most recent Black Tigers I got from Nikki. The legs have more black in them then my original Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some plant pics just for sh*ts n giggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bucephalandra Green Shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ludwigia Pantanal


----------



## dxiong5

Awesome photos as usual Nick! That new Black Tiger is wicked!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

speedie408 said:


> I'm ambidextrous, the camera is on my right hand at all times haha. The only time I use a tripod... full tank shots


Man, that's some kung fu panda moves....I can't even hold a camera steady with TWO hands...:drool:


----------



## speedie408

disvegas said:


> Again, stunning pic n never get tired to look at them. I am so amazed of your photo skills. Tks for sharing!!!
> 
> ur black tigers are jealously handsome.
> 
> disvegas,


Thanks vegas! 



dxiong5 said:


> Awesome photos as usual Nick! That new Black Tiger is wicked!


Yeah, I figure they're still young but once they grow up, they'll look even more brilliant than the one I already have. They're not as active as I expected though. Could be the new water and acclimation.



shrimpnmoss said:


> Man, that's some kung fu panda moves....I can't even hold a camera steady with TWO hands...:drool:


I just took my kids to see part 2 of that movie and it was pretty good lol. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rickztahone

speedie408 said:


> Nikki's right, Photobucket is used when I'm lazy because I like how they have the click n copy feature for easy forum posting. I have a pro account so I can upload some heavy pics... my experience with them is they still take away a tiny bit of IQ even with the pro account. I've been using Flickr a lot more as of late since they don't diminish IQ as much, however they do make your pictures a tad on the yellow side.
> 
> 
> 
> The RAW file is always the best :thumbsup:


Dude i've had flickr for the longest time and believe me i can not for the life of me find the photo code to copy/paste, lol. i just gave up. Many people have told me the same as your response though, that the quality loss is much less than with PB.


----------



## speedie408

Rick - right click on your desired picture on Flickr and select the "large" size display. After the large sized picture pops up, right click again on that picture and select "Copy image URL". Now all you have to do is plug that link into ----> "







" on your forum post.


----------



## rickztahone

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickztahone/5793996950/" title="55g by rickztahone, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5181/5793996950_90c70d8175.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="55g"></a>


55g by rickztahone, on Flickr

alright! i figured it out! i'm sorry to have posted it on your thread though. I was trying to figure which of the 2 codes it might be.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

wooo...jungle madness....HOT!


----------



## speedie408

That was quick! lol


----------



## rickztahone

speedie408 said:


> That was quick! lol


i never realized how easy it was to upload pics, lol. thanks a bunch. I hope to get the camera i linked you the other day soon. I think i might have a taker on my current dslr. we shall see. My friend has a nice Nikon 7000 that i might borrow to take some updated shots of my tanks :icon_cool


----------



## jimko

Nick is that the Elusive Black Tiger everyone is drooling about! Nice pics. I still have a lot to learn.



msnikkistar said:


> Nick.....Your pictures look better then jimmy's lolol


Nikki,

No free pictures for you!!! H8 you for life. Okay maybe just until the next GB or if I need some supplies. Still get bad feedback though... jk (Nikki's awesome buy stuff from her)!!!


----------



## speedie408

rickztahone said:


> i never realized how easy it was to upload pics, lol. thanks a bunch. I hope to get the camera i linked you the other day soon. I think i might have a taker on my current dslr. we shall see. My friend has a nice Nikon 7000 that i might borrow to take some updated shots of my tanks :icon_cool


Do it dude! Cameras are super fun! Just be ready to open up that bank account for lots more toys to add onto the list once you own the camera.



jimko said:


> Nick is that the Elusive Black Tiger everyone is drooling about! Nice pics. I still have a lot to learn.


I wasn't aware he was a star haha. I've gotta say that he's one of the first black tigers that have been photographed properly. Now I just need to get my hands on them super elusive BKKs haha.


----------



## speedie408




----------



## Neya

Wow that is one beautiful shrimp


----------



## africancichlidlovers

What kind of lens did u use for the last pic?


----------



## speedie408

Neya said:


> Wow that is one beautiful shrimp


They're my fav shrimp type atm. :hihi:



africancichlidlovers said:


> What kind of lens did u use for the last pic?


Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 macro non IS version


----------



## africancichlidlovers

Speedier, what is ur light setup when taking the picture of ur shrimp


----------



## speedie408

Just sprinkle a little bit of fairy dust and viola!! You have light!


----------



## mordalphus

I love my Canon 100mm macro 

Nice shot, is that one of the tigers?


----------



## larams67

Canon 100mm macro is awesome. Tank glass is not lol.


----------



## speedie408

mordalphus said:


> I love my Canon 100mm macro
> 
> Nice shot, is that one of the tigers?


Yup, this is one of the new guys.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Tiger Tiger ROAR! I love tigers. All of them.


----------



## aelysa

shrimpnmoss said:


> Tiger Tiger ROAR! I love tigers. All of them.


LOL! do you have kids


----------



## shrimpnmoss

aelysa said:


> LOL! do you have kids


Yup. 2 Tibees. 1/2 K 1/2 Taiwanese Hybrids.:wink:


----------



## speedie408




----------



## shrimpnmoss

Nice looking CRS. What kind of substrate is in that tank?


----------



## speedie408

ASI The best man made substrate that's now, discontinued . Good thing I got three 9L bags tucked away for a rainy day.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

we'll see if the new one is as good...my asII doesn't stay as black at your ASI


----------



## speedie408

ASII is WACK! I hate that stuff with a passion. Why do you think ADA changed their recipe?


----------



## aelysa

Am I crazy or is azoo plant grower bed similar to ASI?


----------



## speedie408

aelysa said:


> Am I crazy or is azoo plant grower bed similar to ASI?


I have zero experience with Azoo substrate. Maybe someone can link a badass planted tank using Azoo substrate so we can all see? :bounce:


----------



## speedie408

YAHHHH!! 3 of my dark female OEBTs that I dropped into my BTOE tank are now BERRIED!! I'll try to snap some shots for you folks in the up coming days. Stay tuned!!


----------



## Ben.

...can't wait...take pictures NAO!


----------



## speedie408

Here's a little erio teaser for now .


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Nice nice...good luck BTOE...what kind of erio is that?


----------



## speedie408

Erio var 'porcupine' ?? 

j/k it's cinereum.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

plz take more erio pics...I wanna see the different types....


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> plz take more erio pics...I wanna see the different types....


I'll post a few shots for you if you wanna stay up later tonight.


----------



## dxiong5

Nice erio!



aelysa said:


> Am I crazy or is azoo plant grower bed similar to ASI?


I'm using Azoo Plant Grower Bed (long name, lol) in two of my shrimp tanks. Appearance-wise, it looks very similar to ADA AS - even breaks down similarly over time; however, during set up I had no cloudiness at all and no ammonia spike roud:. I really like it, but at the same price as Aquasoil, you are getting less substrate per bag - you win some, you lose some


----------



## speedie408

Edit** I hate photobucket!! It desaturates all my pictures and diminishes IQ sOOOooo badly. I'm never using them again. Found a new host site so the pics look like how they're suppose to now. 

Female OEBT mated with Black Tiger OE but how come the eggs are not grey? 


















Erios sp. ban ba wa









Erio sp. cinerium 









SSS CRS w/ baby Amano 









Here's look'n at you kiddo!









erio sp. Aussie II









erio sp. Japan









erio sp. cinerium 


















erio sp. sieboldianum


----------



## Ben.

...the detail on that crs..:O

give me your camera!


----------



## yellowsno

ohhh cant wait for those berries to hatch


----------



## leo1234

You take some Very nice pics!!! Can you send me your camera??? Nice shrimps btw.


----------



## rickztahone

Nick, I'm super close to getting my speedlight


----------



## speedie408

Rick - Get'r DONE!! 

I updated the last batch of photos. I'm X'ing out Photobucket off my host list. They truely suck when it comes to Image Quality retention of photos. I'm now using Fotki and they are SPOT ON!! And it's FREE!! haha Can't beat that!


----------



## rickztahone

Yeah, I don't like photobucket. I've never heard of fotki but ill check it out. Since you helped me with Flickr I've been using it exclusively 



speedie408 said:


> Rick - Get'r DONE!!
> 
> I updated the last batch of photos. I'm X'ing out Photobucket off my host list. They truely suck when it comes to Image Quality retention of photos. I'm now using Fotki and they are SPOT ON!! And it's FREE!! haha Can't beat that!


----------



## speedie408

rickztahone said:


> Yeah, I don't like photobucket. I've never heard of fotki but ill check it out. Since you helped me with Flickr I've been using it exclusively


I "liked" Flickr, but they also diminish IQ. They desaturate but keep the sharpness is why I preferred them over Photobucket, who effs up both sharpness and colors. 

Now Fotki... oh man they are LEGIT! 

Here's a comparison - this first shot is from Photobucket









Here's Flickr's image









Now the Fotki image... tell me you can't tell the difference?


----------



## reybie

Very impressive pics! How can you not count your shrimplets before they hatch! lol


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

I don't like Fotki. Because it's blocked by my work firewall...


----------



## speedie408

reybie said:


> Very impressive pics! How can you not count your shrimplets before they hatch! lol


Easy... being lazy! :biggrin:



IWANNAGOFAST said:


> I don't like Fotki. Because it's blocked by my work firewall...


:flick::icon_lol: That sucks. Missin out man.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Now that you posted those three, Photobucket looks totally washed out. Flicker looks a bit over saturated and dark but not too bad. Fotki does look the most neutral and accurate.

All those erios kinda look the same to me....how do you keep them algae free? I'm going to grow some one of these days.


----------



## oblongshrimp

nice pictures. I like Fotki because so far its the only one NOT blocked by my works firewall (websense).


----------



## dxiong5

Wow, big difference in the images!

Regarding image hosting: anyone know if there are IQ differences between the "pro" accounts and the regular free accounts?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> All those erios kinda look the same to me....how do you keep them algae free? I'm going to grow some one of these days.


I'm not an erio expert yet, but soon enough  The shrimp do a great job at keeping them algae free. roud:



dxiong5 said:


> Wow, big difference in the images!
> 
> Regarding image hosting: anyone know if there are IQ differences between the "pro" accounts and the regular free accounts?


I have a Pro Photobucket accnt. They don't differentiate. IQ loss across the board.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

I must be weird or just super-Asian....I see close up of those eggs...I think they would be pretty good on some sushi....must be lunch time....


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> I have a Pro Photobucket accnt. They don't differentiate. IQ loss across the board.


Thanks bro, I'm gonna give Fotki a try with my pics!


----------



## reybie

shrimpnmoss said:


> I must be weird or just super-Asian....I see close up of those eggs...I think they would be pretty good on some sushi....must be lunch time....


LOL, you're going to need a lot of shrimps for that


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> I must be weird or just super-Asian....I see close up of those eggs...I think they would be pretty good on some sushi....must be lunch time....


I love Tobiko or flying fish roe! Crunchy surprise! Yummm! roud:


----------



## A.M. Aquatics

Those last pics make a good b-day present! Thanks! lol.:icon_mrgr


----------



## antbug

as always, wonderful pics, Nick.


----------



## speedie408

Happy bday A.M. !! 

Thanks Antbug!!


----------



## speedie408

New one!!


----------



## mordalphus

it's so scary!





...hold me?


----------



## speedie408

mordalphus said:


> it's so scary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...hold me?


lol never thought of it that way but OK.


----------



## dxiong5

Great pic. Are those _erios_? They look great, gotta get myself some now!


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Great pic. Are those _erios_? They look great, gotta get myself some now!


Yup yup.


----------



## mordalphus

speedie408 said:


> lol never thought of it that way but OK.



What?! The crs looks like little red riding hood cautiously wading through the dark forest. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## flip9

Beautiful shots!


----------



## speedie408

mordalphus said:


> What?! The crs looks like little red riding hood cautiously wading through the dark forest. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


DUDE!! I see it now! lmao



flip9 said:


> Beautiful shots!


Thanks!!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

dang your erios look nice...how do you make the subject bright like a spotlight is on it and everything else black?...some secret photohog magic....


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> dang your erios look nice...how do you make the subject bright like a spotlight is on it and everything else black?...some secret photohog magic....


It's all post processing using Photoshop CS5 RAW editor.


----------



## whitecheese4356

Wow very nice shrimps!


----------



## speedie408

Female OEBT berried. Notice the dark colored eggs... they're gonna be half black tigers.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

woooooo....that's a nice shot...September right there;P


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> woooooo....that's a nice shot...September right there;P


I thought this would be Miss. February? Sept is fine too. roud:


----------



## jkan0228

I just wish I had half of your abilities to take care of shrimp and take pics. For crying out loud i'd be pleased with a quarter of your skills! Nice job. Keep it up. Moat pics!!


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> I just wish I had half of your abilities to take care of shrimp and take pics. For crying out loud i'd be pleased with a quarter of your skills! Nice job. Keep it up. Moat pics!!


That's why you've got the internet at your disposal.  Utilize it and you'll be able to do the same in no time. Thank you for the kind words. roud:


----------



## speedie408

Here's another one from last night that I missed. I call it, "The scuffle".


----------



## RandomMan

Aren't you worried about hybrids keeping CRS with Tigers?


----------



## speedie408

RandomMan said:


> Aren't you worried about hybrids keeping CRS with Tigers?


That's a good point you brought up. Yes they will interbreed and create some ugly looking hybrids. I'm only doing this temporarily with one solo berried CRS (pictured). Reason being my CRSs have not been breeding for a while now and I suspect the co2 injection in their tank to be the culprit. After 2 months I finally see this female and thought I'd try to save the babies by housing them with the tigers (non CO2 tank) until they get big enough to separate. Of course I won't be letting the female get berried by the male tigers . Taking her out after she releases the babies.


----------



## disvegas

I love your black tiger! It looks solid black and stunning! Tks for sharing ur beautiful shrimps. 
I will be in line when you have some black for sale.

disvegas,



speedie408 said:


> Here's another one from last night that I missed. I call it, "The scuffle".


----------



## speedie408

My pleasure disvegas! More to come soon


----------



## dxiong5

Are you pumping CO2 in your erio tanks?


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Are you pumping CO2 in your erio tanks?


Yup I am. I'm not even dosing in that tank either, using 90% RO 10% tap. My drop checker reads lime green at the end of the day. Plants are growing super nice but the shrimp are not reproducing in there for some reason. CO2 is the only culprit I can think of.


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> Yup I am. I'm not even dosing in that tank either, using 90% RO 10% tap. My drop checker reads lime green at the end of the day. Plants are growing super nice but the shrimp are not reproducing in there for some reason. CO2 is the only culprit I can think of.


Cool, the erios seem to be doing well with just CO2 and no ferts. I've never kept any, but I assume they aren't easy like java ferns. I'm also not confident enough with CO2 to be running it in a tank with shrimp. :icon_redf Hope you nail it down with your combo.


----------



## daobn24

Wow! Your shrimps are AMAZING!


----------



## Quentin

Really nice shrimp and very impressive photos. Do you have a full tank shot?


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks guys. 

No worthy FTS, sorry. Maybe once everything fills in a few months later. These tanks are mainly for shrimp coziness and not really any aesthetics involved.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> ^^ Thanks guys.
> 
> No worthy FTS, sorry. Maybe once everything fills in a few months later. These tanks are mainly for shrimp coziness and not really any aesthetics involved.


I don't think all of us can wait a few months.... hahaha


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> I don't think all of us can wait a few months.... hahaha


You don't wanna see it, trust me. It's not worthy to post :icon_lol:


----------



## ADA

Sir, I idolize your shrimp keeping skills.. :drool:


----------



## speedie408

ADA said:


> Sir, I idolize your shrimp keeping skills.. :drool:


I'm just a mere mortal like everyone else. Thanks for the kind words though. :biggrin: I owe 99% of their success to my lovely wife . She works behind the scenes and keeps my shrimp tanks in check from doing weekly water changes to making sure the temp stays below 78*. Any higher and tigers start dropping like flies.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> You don't wanna see it, trust me. It's not worthy to post :icon_lol:


Well maybe a little teaser would satisfy us all :biggrin:


----------



## dknydiep1

Looking good as always, bro!


----------



## speedie408

No FTS yet 

Here's a few new ones to keep up this thread.









You guys see what I see?









My only female CRS left... all my SSS grades are gone  









OE Tigers melting pot


----------



## Ben.

What happened to all the SSS's?!:/


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Dude...you're about to have an OEBT explosion...those blacks are RAD...


----------



## mordalphus

I SEE a POOPIE!


----------



## Ben.

mordalphus said:


> I SEE a POOPIE!


Ewwww


----------



## speedie408

Haha damn u guys are good.


----------



## burninbucks

Do you ever sell your shrimp I have been looking for some.


----------



## speedie408

burninbucks said:


> Do you ever sell your shrimp I have been looking for some.


Not really selling per say, but rather culling more than anything. Gave a few blondes away and traded a few lighter blues, but that's it. I don't have alot like some other folks on here . Winter time I'll be selling for sure.


----------



## speedie408

dknydiep1 said:


> Looking good as always, bro!


Thanks Jimmy!



Ben. said:


> What happened to all the SSS's?!:/


Ben, 

They all went south after my wife decided to do a rescape in their tank. I guess the ammonia levels rised a bit and the naturally weaker higher grades died. Bummer, I know.


----------



## dhgyello04

speedie408 said:


> Not really selling per say, but rather culling more than anything. Gave a few blondes away and traded a few lighter blues, but that's it. I don't have alot like some other folks on here . Winter time I'll be selling for sure.



OMG!!!! I call first dibs


----------



## speedie408

dhgyello04 said:


> OMG!!!! I call first dibs


Fosho!! remind me tho


----------



## arktixan

Photos are awesome as always... shame about the loss of your SSS  Sure I don't have that high grade... but I've recently lost a good 10+ due to rescaping myself


----------



## speedie408

arktixan said:


> Photos are awesome as always... shame about the loss of your SSS  Sure I don't have that high grade... but I've recently lost a good 10+ due to rescaping myself


Sorry to hear about your shrimp man. We live n learn. Sometimes we just have to pay a little extra for a good lesson. Hopefully we don't make the same mistakes twice, right? :tongue:

______________________________________

Sup folks!!! You guys ready for some new pix0rz? I haven't updated in a month, WOW haha.


----------



## GeToChKn

Yup, I've learned to not rescape with anything in the tank, and recently just pulled all my plants to keep mosses and driftwood in the tanks and focus on the shrimp. Too much work if you want to keep a good breeding group going and to have a fully planted tank. I like seeing my shrimp more than my plants, then there is ferts, co2, pruning, rescaping, dead leaves decaying where you can't see and too many other things to affect the shrimp. Now I don't have a spare tank and a bucket full of plants. lol.


----------



## ADA

speedie408 said:


> Sorry to hear about your shrimp man. We live n learn. Sometimes we just have to pay a little extra for a good lesson. Hopefully we don't make the same mistakes twice, right? :tongue:
> 
> ______________________________________
> 
> Sup folks!!! You guys ready for some new pix0rz? I haven't updated in a month, WOW haha.


Hey, that's great that your wife is involved, with your hobby! It must be nice to share it with someone who appreciate's it like we do.


----------



## GeToChKn

ADA said:


> Hey, that's great that your wife is involved, with your hobby! It must be nice to share it with someone who appreciate's it like we do.


Mine loves to play baby-hunt and try and find all the baby shrimp or baby assassins.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Sup folks!!! You guys ready for some new pix0rz? I haven't updated in a month, WOW haha.


YES! We need pictures, Nick! Sadly I'm leaving now, but I'll take a look when I get home.


----------



## speedie408

GeToChKn said:


> Yup, I've learned to not rescape with anything in the tank, and recently just pulled all my plants to keep mosses and driftwood in the tanks and focus on the shrimp. Too much work if you want to keep a good breeding group going and to have a fully planted tank. I like seeing my shrimp more than my plants, then there is ferts, co2, pruning, rescaping, dead leaves decaying where you can't see and too many other things to affect the shrimp. Now I don't have a spare tank and a bucket full of plants. lol.


Some plants are ok in my book. As long as they're not Crypts and Anubias, at least that's what I've heard. My wife told me she read that they release chemicals into the water which could be harmful to shrimp. :icon_roll That's what she said. I keep mainly mosses, bolbitis (which the fry absolutely LOVE), java ferns, and HM (does very well in low light). Unless you're strictly in it to "breed/sell" shrimp, I'd say a little scape helps sooth the soul when you're looking into any tank. :icon_smil



ADA said:


> Hey, that's great that your wife is involved, with your hobby! It must be nice to share it with someone who appreciate's it like we do.


Love my wife! :biggrin: She's a rockstar!


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> YES! We need pictures, Nick! Sadly I'm leaving now, but I'll take a look when I get home.


lol I'm not posting them like right now.... I'll post some later tonight for you guys.


----------



## ben100

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

ADA said:


> Hey, that's great that your wife is involved, with your hobby! It must be nice to share it with someone who appreciate's it like we do.



haha...lol...these are HER shrimps....Nick is just Amy's boy toy photographer....right crypthead?


----------



## eser21

wowzers, thats some amazing photography and seriously cool shrimp!!!


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks guys! 



shrimpnmoss said:


> haha...lol...these are HER shrimps....Nick is just Amy's boy toy photographer....right crypthead?


Boy toy? And you're not your wife's "boy toy"? :icon_twis

I just so happen to like collecting nice plants as well as nice shrimp :icon_smil. Ain't nothing wrong with that. I already see you going the plant collectoritis route. Why don't you just get a 40B and call it a day? lol


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> lol I'm not posting them like right now.... I'll post some later tonight for you guys.


... Is it tonight yet? :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> ... Is it tonight yet? :hihi:


I kinda had a feeling you'd be holding me to what I had said this morning lol. Sorry to dissapoint you, because I wasn't able to get a single shot of a shrimp tonight.... however.... I did get a couple shots of my main tank. Go check out the 120-P Journal


----------



## flip9

This has probably been answered, but what camera, macro lens and lighting did you use?


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> I kinda had a feeling you'd be holding me to what I had said this morning lol. Sorry to dissapoint you, because I wasn't able to get a single shot of a shrimp tonight.... however.... I did get a couple shots of my main tank. Go check out the 120-P Journal


Those pictures were sweet! You have redeemed yourself!


----------



## dbsmith

speedie408 said:


> No FTS yet
> 
> Here's a few new ones to keep up this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys see what I see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only female CRS left... all my SSS grades are gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OE Tigers melting pot


Those are great pictures and I love your orange eye blue tigers. Mine look like your blue ones but never seen brown ones like that, are they considered chocolates?


----------



## speedie408

flip9 said:


> This has probably been answered, but what camera, macro lens and lighting did you use?


It has but I don't mind answering. Canon 60D, 100mm f/2.8 non IS Macro, & Speedlite 430EX.



zachary908 said:


> Those pictures were sweet! You have redeemed yourself!


hahaha I'll get you some shrimp pics soon. 



dbsmith said:


> Those are great pictures and I love your orange eye blue tigers. Mine look like your blue ones but never seen brown ones like that, are they considered chocolates?


Those are just darker blues from what I've been told. In that last group shot, there's actually a few Black Tigers in the mix.


----------



## aquaquang

Awesome shrimps!
Are they all live in same tank together? 

How do you find time to take care all of them? 
Assuming you're also doing Aquascaping and bettas as well. How many tanks do you currently own?


----------



## speedie408

aquaquang said:


> Awesome shrimps!
> Are they all live in same tank together?
> 
> How do you find time to take care all of them?
> Assuming you're also doing Aquascaping and bettas as well. How many tanks do you currently own?


Thanks man. They don't live in the same tanks lol. The only one that did for a while was that CRS living with the OEBTs. She's been transferred.

I'm only able to do it because my wife shares the same love as I do for FW aquariums. Without her, I wouldn't be keeping shrimp. The bettas are on hold atm. My mature female died so I gotta wait for my younger ones to mature.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

You're right punk...my tank is getting a bit collectoritis....I'm going to fix that this weekend....I think the Belems are coming out....I really need my tank to use TAP cause I'm starting another shrimp breeder that needs RO.

What about some pics of berry TT?


----------



## aquaquang

speedie408 said:


> Thanks man. They don't live in the same tanks lol. The only one that did for a while was that CRS living with the OEBTs. She's been transferred.
> 
> I'm only able to do it because my wife shares the same love as I do for FW aquariums. Without her, I wouldn't be keeping shrimp. The bettas are on hold atm. My mature female died so I gotta wait for my younger ones to mature.


that's cool dude!

Do you sell those shrimps or it's just for fun as collection cause we guys love them? lol


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> You're right punk...my tank is getting a bit collectoritis....I'm going to fix that this weekend....I think the Belems are coming out....I really need my tank to use TAP cause I'm starting another shrimp breeder that needs RO.
> 
> What about some pics of berry TT?


haha Just RAOK em. I'll get you some more later. 



aquaquang said:


> that's cool dude!
> 
> Do you sell those shrimps or it's just for fun as collection cause we guys love them? lol


I don't sell em, but I could at a certain point when they get too over populated.


----------



## madness

Great pictures as always.

Am I the only one who actually prefers the lighter blue (almost flourescent looking) OEBT over the solid and darker ones? 

Something about tiger shrimp that the different markings and coloration within a colony actually look cool mixed together rather than just muddled like most selectively bred strains do if they are not actively culled.


----------



## speedie408

madness - I'm with you dude.  That's why I got a melting pot of Tigers!

Here's a closeup I did tonight.


----------



## jkan0228

OMG!!! *bows down.


----------



## zachary908

Man Speedie.... the pictures just keep getting better. How about you help a brother out and send me your camera gear, your shrimp, and your skills. :hihi: I actually got some decent pics of my OEBT's last night. well... decent for me.


----------



## mountaindew

So much to see in a good macro shot.
I tend to closely study pics like this.
Great work.
md


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Man Speedie.... the pictures just keep getting better. How about you help a brother out and send me your camera gear, your shrimp, and your skills. :hihi: I actually got some decent pics of my OEBT's last night. well... decent for me.


Keep practicing Zach. It'll all pay off in the end. 



mountaindew said:


> So much to see in a good macro shot.
> I tend to closely study pics like this.
> Great work.
> md


Stick around MD. I got more for you to study.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Keep practicing Zach. It'll all pay off in the end.


Thanks, dude. I've been working pretty hard on it lately, I think I've improved quite a bit, but I still have a long ways to go!


----------



## speedie408

My very last SSS that I have left.


----------



## jkan0228

So pretty! What happened to all the others?


----------



## wheezo

Is that a SSS or an SS? I assumed SSS doesn't have the 2 red bands in the middle. Very nice pic though. =)


----------



## speedie408

Hell if I know Henry, It was sold to me as a SSS so I'm calling it a SSS  I'm no shrimp expert  

jkan - a few months back I did a rescape on my "SSS" tank and they all died probably due to an ammonia spike. This was the lone survivor. Sad... I know. 

Here's another shot. I call it, "The Hunted".


----------



## speedie408

Henry... good catch bro. I asked the pros over at Shrimpnow and it's in fact a SS+. I stand corrected.


----------



## dxiong5

Man, that is a nice looking shrimp. Thick coloration! roud:


----------



## zachary908

Awesome shrimp, Speedie! Great photography as well.

I think you should get more photos of your OEBT for me. You know, for inspiration!


----------



## Betta Maniac

The solid color of that CRS's shell is fantastic!


----------



## swoof

The crispness of color and clarity of the pic almost make that SS+ look like it's painted into the picture. Very nice work


----------



## speedie408

What can I say, he's a happy shrimp . That's why he's so colorful... then again i got some low grades that are not picture worthy at all. 

Thanks guys!

Zach - Don't you worry. I'll have more OEBTs for you soon


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Are you gonna get more SSS?


----------



## speedie408

10gallonplanted said:


> Are you gonna get more SSS?


Sure I will... once I find some nice ones


----------



## speedie408

For you Zach.


----------



## !shadow!

Now that's what I call a "a picture is worth 1000 words" great job Nick


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks Gauny!


----------



## sayurasem

you camera is sharper than my eyes....


----------



## shrimpnmoss

woo...that's hot...put it in the calendar...the horde...


----------



## PC1

Your pics make me want to never shoot a picture of anything but wood. I bet you can take a picture of one of my pictures and it would be better lol


----------



## speedie408

sayurasem said:


> you camera is sharper than my eyes....


hehe what can I say, it's a Canon. :hihi:



shrimpnmoss said:


> woo...that's hot...put it in the calendar...the horde...


Indeed my brotha. 



PC1 said:


> Your pics make me want to never shoot a picture of anything but wood. I bet you can take a picture of one of my pictures and it would be better lol


hahaha it's the camera that's doing all the magic. All I do is press a button :tongue:. 

Thank you guys! Glad you guys are enjoying the photos. I've got one more for tonight.


----------



## Cynth

Such amazing pictures. I could almost get by without keeping shrimp and just look at pics of your shrimp.


----------



## speedie408

Cynth said:


> Such amazing pictures. I could almost get by without keeping shrimp and just look at pics of your shrimp.


Thank you Cynth. Keeping shrimp is one thing... getting them to breed successfully, totally different story.


----------



## HolyAngel

speedie408 said:


> Keeping shrimp is one thing... getting them to breed successfully, totally different story.


Heh, isn't that the awful truth lol

*Awesome* pics btw


----------



## leo1234

Lovin that panda!! Nice pics!!! And you got some nice oebt's too.


----------



## johnny313

close to 12,000 views!


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! 

Pictures are easy to capture as long as the shrimp cooperate. That's where it can get a bit tricky. Notice most of my shots have food in there. It sets the stage for most of my photoshoots. Otherwise, I wouldn't have many pics at all to share.


----------



## GeToChKn

speedie408 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Pictures are easy to capture as long as the shrimp cooperate. That's where it can get a bit tricky. Notice most of my shots have food in there. It sets the stage for most of my photoshoots. Otherwise, I wouldn't have many pics at all to share.


Same with a dog. Its hard to get a 190lb great dane to sit still for a photo op unless there is cheese involved. lol.


----------



## Betta Maniac

GeToChKn said:


> Same with a dog. Its hard to get a 190lb great dane to sit still for a photo op unless there is cheese involved. lol.


 
190lb! That's a BIG boy. My "little" mastiff is only 170lb (and people don't believe me when I say he's runty). He does stand still for pics though (or lay, I should say, he’s VERY lazy).


----------



## GeToChKn

Betta Maniac said:


> 190lb! That's a BIG boy. My "little" mastiff is only 170lb (and people don't believe me when I say he's runty). He does stand still for pics though (or lay, I should say, he’s VERY lazy).


hehehe. Mine can be too but still a puppy, just turned 3, and actually mastiff/dane mix. I estimate 190lb from the last time he was at vets, which was a while. lol.


----------



## speedie408

Damn!! You two have some BIG dogs. Are they safe with kids? Probably not...


----------



## PC1

Man I thought my American Bulldog was big at 120lbs


----------



## GeToChKn

PC1 said:


> Man I thought my American Bulldog was big at 120lbs


Got one of those around here too. lol. I run a electronic/pc/game system repair business from our house, and lets just say with over 300lb between 2 dogs, people items are safe when they leave them. lol.


----------



## PC1

Lol I bet, I have to have my PS3 fixed by one of you game wizards  Damn YLOD lol


----------



## GeToChKn

PC1 said:


> Lol I bet, I have to have my PS3 fixed by one of you game wizards  Damn YLOD lol


If I could teach the shrimp to help take apart the consoles..........Help pay for all the fancy Mosara products I bought them and fancy Netlea soil. lol. Anyways, enough video game/dog talk, this thread is for Speedie to make us all drool over their shrimp and camera.


----------



## Betta Maniac

speedie408 said:


> Damn!! You two have some BIG dogs. Are they safe with kids? Probably not...


 
Aside from his riot baton of a tail, yes. Clancy is awesome with kids. I made sure of it! IMO, you can't have a giant dog (any dog really) that isn't FULLY socialized. Here he is at the dog park (Point Isabel in Richmond) with some of the regular kids. (he's only about 7 or 8 months there). He's really good about being delicate when you give him treats too.


----------



## speedie408

lol I don't mind the derailment. I love dogs myself. Sucks I live in an apartment that don't allow "pets". 

I use to live on a ranch when I was a kid and we had many many dogs. My fav dog was a boxer/queensland. His name was Tyson. Tyson was my hunting buddy out in the orange groves where I use to hunt jack rabbits with my dad's bolt action 22 cal rifle (w/scope). Tyson would spot the rabbits and flush em out for me, or chase them towards me so I can nab em. Fun times! I later went off to college. Tyson got old and one day he just disappeared. My dad suspected fowl play by the neighbors but we'll never truly know what happened to old Tyson. I still miss him to this day.


----------



## speedie408

Betta Maniac said:


> Aside from his riot baton of a tail, yes. Clancy is awesome with kids. I made sure of it! IMO, you can't have a giant dog (any dog really) that isn't FULLY socialized. Here he is at the dog park (Point Isabel in Richmond) with some of the regular kids. (he's only about 7 or 8 months there). He's really good about being delicate when you give him treats too.


I wouldn't consider Clancy as a BIG dog though hehe. He's about what... 120lbs? He's a Lab right? Good lookin dog nevertheless.


----------



## Betta Maniac

speedie408 said:


> I wouldn't consider Clancy as a BIG dog though hehe. He's about what... 120lbs? He's a Lab right? Good lookin dog nevertheless.


 
Glad you're ok with the topic derailment, LOL! 

Clancy is the afore mentioned 170lb mastiff (he's half Bullmastiff and half Neapolitan Mastiff, but larger than the standard of either breed, as he’s 30” at the shoulder). In the pic he was smaller, because he was still a puppy. The girls he's with are about 8 and that's a lab-size husky moving off on the right.


----------



## speedie408

Ahhhh I C now. You need to show a picture of Clancy next to a regular sized dog.  Not a picture of the other dog cropped out! :tongue:


----------



## Betta Maniac

Next to a 65lb mix (Fritz): 









Next to a 6'1" guy:


----------



## Betta Maniac

And now back to shrimp . . .


----------



## speedie408

haha damn! He is HUGE!!


----------



## GeToChKn

Ok, here's mine












Now back to shrimp. lol


----------



## speedie408

Either you're extremely short or that dog is GIGANTIC.


----------



## GeToChKn

speedie408 said:


> Either you're extremely short or that dog is GIGANTIC.


I'm almost 6feet, and he's taller than me in that pic, its like 1.5years old and hes grown, and hes at a angle. lol.

So I'm going to with option 2.


----------



## zachary908

Dang, that dog is MASSIVE!

Speedie thanks for the pictures, those OEBT's are hot! I can't wait till mine start breeding.


----------



## Betta Maniac

Now I have size envy (on top of shrimp envy).


----------



## ben100

I love seein these updates! Cant wait to get some more shrimp in my tank!


----------



## speedie408

Yummy EGGS!!!


----------



## ADA

Gosh.. I've been following this thread for a while.. Never can get used to the incredibleness of the pictures... so well done.


----------



## dhgyello04

OMG!!! Speedy how do you do it? I am sure you have said this in the thread somewhere, but what type of lens do you use?


----------



## HolyAngel

Aw, your TT is berried! I'm still waiting on mine to hurry up and get there, they've been saddled for like a month now! Freaking awesome pics though! It's like they know they're getting their pic taken and are posing for you lol


----------



## speedie408

dhgyello04 said:


> OMG!!! Speedy how do you do it? I am sure you have said this in the thread somewhere, but what type of lens do you use?


Hold the camera with one hand, the speedlite in the other hand, and click the shutter button. :wink: These are all with the 100mm f2.8 macro.



HolyAngel said:


> Aw, your TT is berried! I'm still waiting on mine to hurry up and get there, they've been saddled for like a month now! Freaking awesome pics though! It's like they know they're getting their pic taken and are posing for you lol


I got THREE berried TTs as of a week ago! Just wait till your females molt, they'll be berried in no time. 



ADA said:


> Gosh.. I've been following this thread for a while.. Never can get used to the incredibleness of the pictures... so well done.


Thanx bro.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Nice new pics Nick.


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Nice new pics Nick.


Thanks Howard.


----------



## zachary908

Nice pics as always, Nick! Congrats on the berried TT's! Some of my OEBT's seem like they are getting close to breeding size, so hopefully I'll get some eggs soon.


----------



## PC1

Holy cow I just can't get over your pics. I'm going to send you shrimp from my stock just this way you can take pics and I have pics for my sales threads lol. Fantastic!!!!!


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Nice pics as always, Nick! Congrats on the berried TT's! Some of my OEBT's seem like they are getting close to breeding size, so hopefully I'll get some eggs soon.


Thanks Zach. Just keep an eye out for your males all in a flying frenzy. That's a tell tale sign of a molted female. Either that or they are hella stressed and you need to do a water change ASAP. Hopefully it's not the later lol.



PC1 said:


> Holy cow I just can't get over your pics. I'm going to send you shrimp from my stock just this way you can take pics and I have pics for my sales threads lol. Fantastic!!!!!


Send em my way bro! I'd be more than happy to accept them to be my new runway models :hihi:. My current models are few and far as far as quality, from what some of you other folks are keeping. I need me some HQ shrimp to shoot! :biggrin: YES SIR!!


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Thanks Zach. Just keep an eye out for your males all in a flying frenzy. That's a tell tale sign of a molted female. Either that or they are hella stressed and you need to do a water change ASAP. Hopefully it's not the later lol.


Haha, thanks Nick! They seem pretty darn happy, so I don't think they are stressed. I'll keep an eye out for males in a frenzy! I can't wait till they start breeding!


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Haha, thanks Nick! They seem pretty darn happy, so I don't think they are stressed. I'll keep an eye out for males in a frenzy! I can't wait till they start breeding!


You'll know stress because everyone will be darting around, including juvies and females. If only the males are dancing like a headless chicken, you will be having a berried female the next day. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> You'll know stress because everyone will be darting around, including juvies and females. If only the males are dancing like a headless chicken, you will be having a berried female the next day. :hihi:


Haha, nice!


----------



## GeToChKn

speedie408 said:


> You'll know stress because everyone will be darting around, including juvies and females. If only the males are dancing like a headless chicken, you will be having a berried female the next day. :hihi:


Yup, thats what I usually watch for. My wild tiger tank is doing that right now infact.


----------



## speedie408

This shot should help the ones currently FS in the S&S. I really like this one.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Your pictures suck...hahah...

Dang that's a big clutch....:icon_eek:


----------



## speedie408

haha That's the darker PHAT momma you gave me. It took her a while to get berried but damn, you weren't kidding bout her being able to hold alotta eggs.


----------



## speedie408

Panda from Nikki. Hope it's a female (or can you already tell the sex?), cause I want Taiwanese BERRIES!


----------



## mordalphus

Hawt!

I love taiwan bees, wanna come take some pictures of mine? I aint got time 

P.S. howards got some taiwanese berries for ya, not that kind though, haha


----------



## shrimpnmoss

haha....dingle berries...

that looks like a male tho...


----------



## speedie408

mordalphus said:


> Hawt!
> 
> I love taiwan bees, wanna come take some pictures of mine? I aint got time
> 
> P.S. howards got some berries for ya, not that kind though, haha


lol he gave me some TT 'berries' already. Now it's your turn.  strictly shrimp berries please. 

And stop being lazy... I know you're swamped with shrimp orders but a photographer always make time to for photoshoots. I wanna see macros what you got!


----------



## mordalphus

Too small to gauge gender, all females look like males until they become saddled or berried for the first time, that's when the belly drop happens.

Crossing my fingers for you though!


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> haha....dingle berries...
> 
> that looks like a male tho...


 can you really tell if it's still only 1/2" long?


----------



## mordalphus

speedie408 said:


> lol he gave me some TT 'berries' already. Now it's your turn.  strictly shrimp berries please.
> 
> And stop being lazy... I know you're swamped with shrimp orders but a photographer always make time to for photoshoots. I wanna see macros what you got!



part laziness, part busy-ness, and partly because the front glass is where all of the panda and wine red babies graze, and I'd hate to clean the front glass when that's their favorite yum yum spot.


----------



## jkan0228

Damn.... Now I want tangerines AND CRS.... 

Liam I'm pretty much done with cycling my tank. Just need to add the gh booster and finish gluing my moss.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

mordalphus said:


> Too small to gauge gender, all females look like males until they become saddled or berried for the first time, that's when the belly drop happens.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you though!



really?...wow learn something everyday....makes sense...it's never the same after a baby....:icon_eek:


----------



## speedie408

mordalphus said:


> Too small to gauge gender, all females look like males until they become saddled or berried for the first time, that's when the belly drop happens.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you though!


Thanks buddy! Really hoping it's a female.


----------



## speedie408

mordalphus said:


> part laziness, part busy-ness, and partly because the front glass is where all of the panda and wine red babies graze, and I'd hate to clean the front glass when that's their favorite yum yum spot.


Bro... you still got the other 3 glass panels lol. Clean that sucker for photo ops y0! Or better yet... don't. Just send em to me. I'll hook you up! haha


----------



## shrimpnmoss

No No....Liam send his shrimps to me. Nick sends his camera to me. I'll take the frigging pics. My glass is clean, I have time and I need practice with the camera.:icon_roll


----------



## speedie408

Last shot for the night... 

Panda 'girl' grazing with the new S+ cheerleaders


----------



## jkan0228

Now I just wanna have everything that nick has!!'


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> No No....Liam send his shrimps to me. Nick sends his camera to me. I'll take the frigging pics. My glass is clean, I have time and I need practice with the camera.:icon_roll


Fat chance buddy! :icon_lol: You'd probably drop the flash in the tank.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Now I just wanna have everything that nick has!!'


haha I don't really have nice shrimp. It's all fake because the camera has fairy dust laced in it. :tongue:

I take that back... I now have 3 NICE shrimp! The rest are mehh.

I'm kidding... I love all my shrimp. They're all REALLY nice. The TTs are growing A LOT on me!


----------



## Coursair

Betta Maniac said:


> Next to a 6'1" guy:


OT : is that a Whippet on his lap ? My Whippet








Back to Shrimp...
And I love the Shrimp pics 
Love my RCS and CRS.


----------



## speedie408

^^ haha Maybe I should change my thread title to include "dogs"? :icon_lol:

I think I've seen your dog posted on SFBAAPS Coursair.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Nick, I know you used to hunt small game. What you need is one of these very rare hamster tracking dogs.

*Calm down PETA...they're really friends*


View attachment 35457


View attachment 35458


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> haha I don't really have nice shrimp. It's all fake because the camera has fairy dust laced in it. :tongue:
> 
> I take that back... I now have 3 NICE shrimp! The rest are mehh.
> 
> I'm kidding... I love all my shrimp. They're all REALLY nice. The TTs are growing A LOT on me!


Haha you should share me some one day.  

Or you can share some of that fairy dust...

OR!! You can send me some downoi. Hahaha jkjk


----------



## speedie408

lmfao That's some funny ish Howard!

Jeff I'll send over the fairy dust with your next downoi order  Promise!


----------



## jkan0228

I'm Jeff.


----------



## speedie408

haha My bad bro.... corrected! You get a free downoi with your next order on me


----------



## jkan0228

Deal! All I need now is to solve my GSA issue. Weeeeeeee


----------



## Coursair

speedie408 said:


> ^^ haha Maybe I should change my thread title to include "dogs"? :icon_lol:
> 
> I think I've seen your dog posted on SFBAAPS Coursair.


Yep. I need a better pic of her Sister. 
Cara's pic is the one everyone remembers. A Pro shot it. 

This is the Shrimp n Show your Dawg thread LOL


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Deal! All I need now is to solve my GSA issue. Weeeeeeee


Up your phosphates and keep cleaning your glass (more often) and eventually it'll go away on it's own. Try raising your light a tad as well, if it's a high light setup.


----------



## nbc

speedie408 said:


> Up your phosphates and keep cleaning your glass (more often) and eventually it'll go away on it's own. Try raising your light a tad as well, if it's a high light setup.


How do you up the phosphates?

I have repetitive Green dust algae that is so stubborn.

nbc


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Deal! All I need now is to solve my GSA issue. Weeeeeeee





nbc said:


> How do you up the phosphates?
> 
> I have repetitive Green dust algae that is so stubborn.
> 
> nbc


Dose more phosphates into your tank. Most folks use dry ferts found at aquariumfertilizer.com or GLA. This is assuming you're using the EI method.


----------



## jkan0228

How much should it up it by? Its a 95G. 

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> How much should it up it by? Its a 95G.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.


Double dose the EI amount for your tank size. Also make sure your CO2 is up where it should be.


----------



## jkan0228

Lime green on the drop checker?


----------



## zachary908

Nice pics as always, Nick! Love that panda. And the TT's are great! Any idea what would happen if your breed the TT's with OEBT's? I think I'm going to tear down my 10g gardneri tank and make it another shrimp tank in the future.

PS. Hook me up, bro! Send me some of that fairy dust! :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

That fairy dust is mine!!!!


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> That fairy dust is mine!!!!


Hey now, we can share! RIGHT! :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

I need more dust than you.  how about you 20% and me 80%?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Lime green on the drop checker?


Yup yup. 



zachary908 said:


> Nice pics as always, Nick! Love that panda. And the TT's are great! Any idea what would happen if your breed the TT's with OEBT's? I think I'm going to tear down my 10g gardneri tank and make it another shrimp tank in the future.
> 
> PS. Hook me up, bro! Send me some of that fairy dust! :hihi:


Settle down fellas. I got enough fairy dust for both you guys. In fact, I'm already sprinkling some to you via the interweb :wink:. It just hasn't kicked in yet. Give it some time. 

I'm going to try some cross breeding experiments later down the line so when I find out, I'll let you know.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

zachary908 said:


> Nice pics as always, Nick! Love that panda. And the TT's are great! Any idea what would happen if your breed the TT's with OEBT's? I think I'm going to tear down my 10g gardneri tank and make it another shrimp tank in the future.
> 
> PS. Hook me up, bro! Send me some of that fairy dust! :hihi:


Although they are both Caridinas, they have not crossed in real life yet. Yaouch has been keeping them for over 6 months now with Black and Red Tigers with no crossbreeding. The TTs have been breeding true in his tank even though other Tigers are in there. My SSS has also been living in my TT tank for a while now too. (SSS tank is cycling) My TTs has also been breeding true with no cross breeding.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Yup yup.
> 
> 
> 
> Settle down fellas. I got enough fairy dust for both you guys. In fact, I'm already sprinkling some to you via the interweb :wink:. It just hasn't kicked in yet. Give it some time.
> 
> I'm going to try some cross breeding experiments later down the line so when I find out, I'll let you know.


Let's see if any of that dust kicked in.. Uploading some shrimp photos now... I think I got some nice ones!


shrimpnmoss said:


> Although they are both Caridinas, they have not crossed in real life yet. Yaouch has been keeping them for over 6 months now with Black and Red Tigers with no crossbreeding. The TTs have been breeding true in his tank even though other Tigers are in there. My SSS has also been living in my TT tank for a while now too. (SSS tank is cycling) My TTs has also been breeding true with no cross breeding.


Thanks for the info! I may get some TT's later on..


----------



## speedie408

Ugly blonde OEs need love too!!


----------



## jkan0228

Ugly but pretty.


----------



## zachary908

Nice! I actually like my blond OEBT's Dk didn't send me many blonds though! :hihi: Her shrimp are awesome!


----------



## Cynth

I'm not seein no ugly only awesome.


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Nice! I actually like my blond OEBT's Dk didn't send me many blonds though! :hihi: Her shrimp are awesome!


Wanna trade? :hihi: :biggrin:


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Wanna trade? :hihi: :biggrin:


Nah I like my sexy cobalt shrimp! (That's what I call the real blue ones.) A lot of mine are super red right now though. 

Did you see my latest set of OEBT pics, dude?

Hopefully my group starts breeding soon. I want little shrimpies! :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

You didn't hear?? Those blues are the culls. The blonds are the actual high grades!!! You sure you don't wanna trade? lol 

I'll go take a look at your thread man


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> You didn't hear?? Those blues are the culls. The blonds are the actual high grades!!! You sure you don't wanna trade? lol
> 
> I'll go take a look at your thread man


Oh gee, now that you put it that way! I'm give you all of my blue ones for some of your super high grade blondes. :hihi: :iamwithst
Cool!

PS. The downoi money is going in the bank tomorrow. PM me your addy that way I don't have to dig through old PM's to find it.


----------



## speedie408

In that case, I'll save all my blondes for ya. lol 

My paypal is [email protected]


----------



## dxiong5

Hey, I've got Blondes to trade for Blues too!


----------



## theemptythrone

how much would 3 OEBTs go for?
i realy want some and thats the number i can afford


----------



## speedie408

theemptythrone said:


> how much would 3 OEBTs go for?
> i realy want some and thats the number i can afford


I think greenisgood is selling them for $4/shrimp. Check her out.


----------



## speedie408




----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> In that case, I'll save all my blondes for ya. lol
> 
> My paypal is [email protected]





dxiong5 said:


> Hey, I've got Blondes to trade for Blues too!


Bahahaha! I'm keeping my blues, you fools! :hihi:



theemptythrone said:


> how much would 3 OEBTs go for?
> i realy want some and thats the number i can afford


Check around in the SnS

Nice new picture, Nick! Perfect way to end the day.. I better get to bed now.


----------



## jrwestcoast

Wow that's a great pic, got it in mid flight.


----------



## speedie408

hahaha had to try


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> hahaha had to try


lol. How about you give me YOUR blues! I think that is a better deal.


----------



## jkan0228

Good as always....


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> lol. How about you give me YOUR blues! I think that is a better deal.


haha I'm gonna get some blues mixed with blacks later (if they survive the juvi stage), maybe you might want some of those instead ? 



jkan0228 said:


> Good as always....


Not always but I can say that I might be going "Pro" soon. :icon_cool TFH want's to put some of my photos in their up coming mags. We'll see what perspires out of this.


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> Not always but I can say that I might be going "Pro" soon. :icon_cool TFH want's to put some of my photos in their up coming mags. We'll see what perspires out of this.


That's tight yo! I'll definitely get that issue!

Our local club (Madison Area Aquatic Hobbyists, headed by Ted Judy, frequent contributor to TFH) is hosting a "Fall Fish Fest" late this month, and a fellow member asked me to do a presentation on keeping shrimp. I unfortunately declined because I lacked decent photos to do shrimp justice; I should've asked to use yours (all credit given) and could have said, "Oh, by the way, these sexy shrimp shots by Nick will be gracing a future issue of TFH soon!" Pro!


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> That's tight yo! I'll definitely get that issue!
> 
> Our local club (Madison Area Aquatic Hobbyists, headed by Ted Judy, frequent contributor to TFH) is hosting a "Fall Fish Fest" late this month, and a fellow member asked me to do a presentation on keeping shrimp. I unfortunately declined because I lacked decent photos to do shrimp justice; I should've asked to use yours (all credit given) and could have said, "Oh, by the way, these sexy shrimp shots by Nick will be gracing a future issue of TFH soon!" Pro!


Shoulda asked me bro. I woulda said yes to you. :smile:


----------



## Craigthor

Any recent pics of you Tangerine Tigers?


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

That picture could be a motivational poster hung up on the wall of shrimp keepers 

It could have a witty phrase like "Swim for it" or something. Ooh I want one!


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> haha I'm gonna get some blues mixed with blacks later (if they survive the juvi stage), maybe you might want some of those instead ?
> 
> 
> Not always but I can say that I might be going "Pro" soon. :icon_cool TFH want's to put some of my photos in their up coming mags. We'll see what perspires out of this.


I may just want some of those... sort of planning a six tank system for shrimp... It's all acrylic, and all six tanks are attached.. just need to get a price.  I'm gonna need shrimp to fill it if I take the plunge


Super awesome! You're already pro in my book, dude! Keep up the great work.


----------



## speedie408

Craigthor said:


> Any recent pics of you Tangerine Tigers?


Just that last one I took. I'll try to snap a few more if you really want to see.



Senior Shrimpo said:


> That picture could be a motivational poster hung up on the wall of shrimp keepers
> 
> It could have a witty phrase like "Swim for it" or something. Ooh I want one!


Thanks for the idea. If it happens, you get a free poster!  I've been meaning to take this shrimp photography to the next level... It's just that I don't have enough quality shrimp that are worth printing. Send me some high grade shrimp ppl!! 



zachary908 said:


> I may just want some of those... sort of planning a six tank system for shrimp... It's all acrylic, and all six tanks are attached.. just need to get a price.  I'm gonna need shrimp to fill it if I take the plunge
> 
> 
> Super awesome! You're already pro in my book, dude! Keep up the great work.


Good luck brotha! I'd love to see what you got up your sleeve with that setup. 

Thanks!


----------



## zachary908

Gotta get it for a good price first. If I can't get it for a nice price I'll just set up a rack with a bunch o' 5gallon tanks.


----------



## speedie408

I don't know about 5g tanks but best hit up Petco for their buck/gal tank sale that's going on right now! I just got two more 20L's yesterday! For my new shrimp rack!


----------



## 10gallonplanted

You should get a photo of one shedding, that would be cool!


----------



## speedie408

10gallonplanted said:


> You should get a photo of one shedding, that would be cool!


That _would _be pretty cool indeed. I'll keep my eyes peeled for that photo op. roud:


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Just keep an eye out after a water change, and hope you get lucky!


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> I don't know about 5g tanks but best hit up Petco for their buck/gal tank sale that's going on right now! I just got two more 20L's yesterday! For my new shrimp rack!


Ha, my Petco went out of buisness a few years back... no sales for me. I can probably get tanks cheap at work though.

Ballin, give me some details on this shrimp rack of yours!


----------



## speedie408

In due time buddy.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> In due time buddy.


Haha, can't wait. It's gonna be sweet!


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow, dude. Just, wow.:icon_eek::drool:


----------



## forrestp38829

Frakkin amazing shramps!

Good on ya


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys. 

Here's a shot I got last night of one of my male BTOEs


----------



## mordalphus

hott.

What sub is that? I can't tell because everything in your pictures looks super awesome


----------



## speedie408

Haha good ol spent ADA AS1. 

Thanks man.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

BTOE still looks like evil robot shrimp to me.


----------



## madness

shrimpnmoss said:


> BTOE still looks like evil robot shrimp to me.


Sexy evil robot shrimp.


----------



## jkan0228

That is one sexy shrimp....


----------



## dxiong5

Nice shot! The orange eyes are so interesting, a great contrast against the body.


----------



## zachary908

Very nice bro. That is indeed one sexy shrimp.


----------



## speedie408

Evil robot? OK I see it now  haha I honestly think Black tigers are "sexier" than BKKs, now that I've kept both. It's just something about them orange eyes... Plus the fact that they're not as hard to keep/breed. 

SEXY it is! Most folks would think we're a bunch of weirdos for thinking a tiny shrimp could be so sexy... don't you guys think so?  Ya freaks!


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> honestly think Black tigers are "sexier" than BKKs It's just something about them orange eyes...
> 
> SEXY it is! Most folks would think we're a bunch of weirdos for thinking a tiny shrimp could be so sexy... don't you guys think so?  Ya freaks!


I agree, although I don't keep either I prefer the Black tigers over the BKK's

:hihi: I think most folks are just weirdos. We are the normal ones.


----------



## malaybiswas

speedie408 said:


>


Perfect for halloween :biggrin:. Nice pics Nick.


----------



## !shadow!

lol looks like he's early malay


----------



## speedie408

Who's up for some late night shramp pix?


----------



## mordalphus

meeeee


----------



## speedie408

mordalphus said:


> meeeee


Gonna serve em up on a platter just for you Liam lol. Just a few mins to get em loaded.... :thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408

#1. BTOE up close n personal!


----------



## speedie408

#2. I think she's about to release her fry any day now.


----------



## Ben.

Like!


----------



## mordalphus

OM NOM NOM 

And I think you're messing with me, that OEBT pic aint through a dang 100mm f/2.8, it's through a damned microscope.


----------



## speedie408

mordalphus said:


> OM NOM NOM
> 
> And I think you're messing with me, that OEBT pic aint through a dang 100mm f/2.8, it's through a damned microscope.


lol actually this one was through a microscope. 

#3.


----------



## speedie408

#4. Last one for the night... Group picha!


----------



## mordalphus

Nice, like that the Orange eyes match up with the Orange bodies. Very sexy


----------



## Craigthor

You can jsut box up those TT and ship them my way.


----------



## zachary908

Those pics are dang sexy, Nick! Keep it up, and send me all your shrimp!


----------



## jkan0228

Damn dude... I think imma make this my desktop background...


----------



## shrimpnmoss

That group hug pic is AWESOME!


----------



## jkan0228

Won't OEBT's and TT's interbreed?


----------



## madness

jkan0228 said:


> Won't OEBT's and TT's interbreed?


Last I heard it is theoretically possible but does not seem to be happening for the few people who are keeping them together.

Or atleast that is how I remember the few scraps of info on TTs that I was able to track down.


----------



## speedie408

mordalphus said:


> Nice, like that the Orange eyes match up with the Orange bodies. Very sexy


That's exactly what I was thinking when I dumped the OEBTs in there :icon_cool.



Craigthor said:


> You can jsut box up those TT and ship them my way.


Right after the babies get big enough for shipping, sure! roud:



zachary908 said:


> Those pics are dang sexy, Nick! Keep it up, and send me all your shrimp!


Right after you send me all your money in your Paypal account. :hihi: It better not be a penny either :wink:.



jkan0228 said:


> Damn dude... I think imma make this my desktop background...


Fosho! Use whatever you want. Just give me some money if you sell any. haha



jkan0228 said:


> Won't OEBT's and TT's interbreed?





madness said:


> Last I heard it is theoretically possible but does not seem to be happening for the few people who are keeping them together.
> 
> Or atleast that is how I remember the few scraps of info on TTs that I was able to track down.


According to my buddy/expert TT breeder "shrimpnmoss", no they won't interbreed even tho they're both Caridina sp. I'm about to prove him wrong! haha j/k. Although it would be SICK if they interbred. I want to see real Tiger stripes on those TTs.


----------



## jkan0228

Imagine if you come out with TT's with Orange eyes and blue stripes! Now that would be a legit shrimp.... 
And btw, while you're at it... Send me ALL YOUR DOWNOI PLEASEE


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Imagine if you come out with TT's with Orange eyes and blue stripes! Now that would be a legit shrimp....
> And btw, while you're at it... Send me ALL YOUR DOWNOI PLEASEE


haha I would bro but I'm fresh out. I'll have more in a few weeks but they won't be fully rooted plants like my last batch. Slowing down production due to lower demand.


----------



## jkan0228

It aite. It'll take me some time to get te funds anyway.


----------



## cableguy69846

speedie408 said:


> haha I would bro but I'm fresh out. I'll have more in a few weeks but they won't be fully rooted plants like my last batch. Slowing down production due to lower demand.


Lower demand? I know for a fact that I demand some. Let us know when you have more.:thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408

cableguy69846 said:


> Lower demand? I know for a fact that I demand some. Let us know when you have more.:thumbsup:


haha Honestly, it'll be a plant that will always be in some sort of demand since it's so unique looking and pretty. I'm just trying out something different for the Fall season.


----------



## cableguy69846

speedie408 said:


> haha Honestly, it'll be a plant that will always be in some sort of demand since it's so unique looking and pretty. I'm just trying out something different for the Fall season.


What are you trying out?:biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

cableguy69846 said:


> What are you trying out?:biggrin:


If I told you, where's the fun in that? :tongue:


----------



## cableguy69846

speedie408 said:


> If I told you, where's the fun in that? :tongue:


Lol. You are gonna make me sweat it out? Dang, I don't want to wait.:bounce:


----------



## speedie408

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. You are gonna make me sweat it out? Dang, I don't want to wait.:bounce:


lol


----------



## Betta Maniac

Nick, what pH are you keeping the black tigers at? I've been thinking about getting some, but when I was checking out prams, the advice seems to be for 7.4 (which I think I'd struggle to achive and maintain).


----------



## speedie408

Betta Maniac said:


> Nick, what pH are you keeping the black tigers at? I've been thinking about getting some, but when I was checking out prams, the advice seems to be for 7.4 (which I think I'd struggle to achive and maintain).


They're pretty much the same as CRS. At least that's how I've been keeping mine. I use RO with the recommended Mosura Mineral Plus dosage. I don't think my pH is that high. My second batch of babies should be hatching soon. I don't know what happned to the first ones lol. They're most likely mixed with my OEBTs somewhere. 

I'm still fairly new at this shrimp breeding stuff so do take my info with a grain of salt .


----------



## GeToChKn

speedie408 said:


> They're pretty much the same as CRS. At least that's how I've been keeping mine. I use RO with the recommended Mosura Mineral Plus dosage. I don't think my pH is that high. My second batch of babies should be hatching soon. I don't know what happned to the first ones lol. They're most likely mixed with my OEBTs somewhere.
> 
> I'm still fairly new at this shrimp breeding stuff so do take my info with a grain of salt .


From planetinverts

_Water Parameters

The Black Tiger Shrimp prefers colder more alkaline water. Breeders typically keep the Black Tiger Shrimp at a pH above 7.2 and temperature in the 70F - 74F range. It is reported that this species does not do well in the same water parameters as required by the Crystal Red Shrimp. Clean water of course is a must as with all hobby shrimp.

Breeding

Black Tiger Shrimp are reported to be very difficult to breed and even keep alive. Experienced breeders have managed to breed enough of this species to sell. Their rarity fetches a very high price depending on their grade as well as eye color. Due to inbreeding it is very important that it is given its particular water requirements. Poor genetics make this species very fragile. This shrimp meant for experienced hobbyists._


----------



## speedie408

I've read that info from that site... honestly I think that's also info that's someone elses opinion on how they perceive it to be. Black tigers are actually quite hardy... at least from what I've experienced so far. I haven't been able to breed them only because I don't have a friggin female lol. I've been breeding them with my OEBT females but I don't even keep track of the babies. This time around though, I've isolated them into a separate tank with a few hand selected OEBT females and they've been berried for a few weeks now. We shall see how difficult they really are!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

According to my buddy/expert TT breeder "shrimpnmoss", no they won't interbreed even tho they're both Caridina sp. I'm about to prove him wrong! haha j/k. Although it would be SICK if they interbred. I want to see real Tiger stripes on those TTs.[/QUOTE]


Just so we are all clear. I did not say they wouldn't breed with OEBT. I said my buddy has kept TT with OEBT and I've kept them with SSS CRS and they have not cross breed yet. At least there's no evidence of cross breeding because all the babies are born Orange. The possiblity is still there but no tesimonial of crossing has been gathered. So if they do crossbreed don't blame me. In fact I hope they cross for you. With luck you'll get some nice stripes with the TTs. Orange Tiger with big black stripes....that's the ticket right there...


----------



## Betta Maniac

speedie408 said:


> I haven't been able to breed them only because I don't have a friggin female lol.


 
Are the males just hardier? I notice that almost all my CBS babies that survive to adulthood appear to be male too, and I only got two females out of like 20 shrimp to begin with! It’s very annoying.


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Just so we are all clear. I did not say they wouldn't breed with OEBT. I said my buddy has kept TT with OEBT and I've kept them with SSS CRS and they have not cross breed yet. At least there's no evidence of cross breeding because all the babies are born Orange. The possiblity is still there but no tesimonial of crossing has been gathered. So if they do crossbreed don't blame me. In fact I hope they cross for you. With luck you'll get some nice stripes with the TTs. Orange Tiger with big black stripes....that's the ticket right there...


lol Thanks for the clarification man. :wink:

Orange with black stripes would be $$$$!! :hihi:



Betta Maniac said:


> Are the males just hardier? I notice that almost all my CBS babies that survive to adulthood appear to be male too, and I only got two females out of like 20 shrimp to begin with! It’s very annoying.


I don't have the answer to that. Maybe the more experienced breeders might though. Or it could just be a big coincidence.


----------



## speedie408

Saw some baby TTs yesterday w00t w00t! The first female that released is already berried again. Hopefully she got inseminated by an OEBT!! *fingers crossed* :hihi:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Telling you bro. In correct parameters they breed like crazy. Take a macro of the baby.


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> Saw some baby TTs yesterday w00t w00t! The first female that released is already berried again. Hopefully she got inseminated by an OEBT!! *fingers crossed* :hihi:


Awesome! I keep reading about you guys keeping them, I want some now too. Must resist..._for now_!


----------



## zachary908

Dang I want some TT's... post me up some pics Nick, that way I can enjoy them without buying them. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Telling you bro. In correct parameters they breed like crazy. Take a macro of the baby.


lol I would need a microscope lense to achieve such a shot. The 100mm just can't do anything smaller than a 1/4" shrimp justice. 



dxiong5 said:


> Awesome! I keep reading about you guys keeping them, I want some now too. Must resist..._for now_!


Get some! They've colored up A LOT since I first got em from Howard. 



zachary908 said:


> Dang I want some TT's... post me up some pics Nick, that way I can enjoy them without buying them. :hihi:


I'll try to snap some more shots tonight.


----------



## speedie408

MOAR BTOE


----------



## Alyssa

Ohhh those are pretty!


----------



## wheezo

... your pics are already awesome but they keep getting more awesome.


----------



## meowschwitz

Your pics are amazing. Do you ever sell shrimp?


----------



## speedie408

wheezo said:


> ... your pics are already awesome but they keep getting more awesome.


Thanks Hendawg! 

Hope your blacks have been breeding well. I finally see some BTOExOEBT babies crawling around! Hoping to get some "T-REXs" like DK. 



meowschwitz said:


> Your pics are amazing. Do you ever sell shrimp?


Since you're only in Frisco, I may have some OEBT for sale soon. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## zachary908

Pics just keep getting better and better, bro! I'm going to have to get me some BTOE's one of these days.


----------



## dxiong5

Nice shrimp! Are those from your original stock or subsequent generations?


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Nice shrimp! Are those from your original stock or subsequent generations?


The only new generation I have are the current newborns (male BTOEs x female OEBTs). I never had any female BTOEs.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

speedie408 said:


> The only new generation I have are the current newborns (male BTOEs x female OEBTs). I never had any female BTOEs.


And how many of the new gen are looking like BTOE?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> And how many of the new gen are looking like BTOE?


The hell if I know... They barely hatched like a week ago lol. :wink: They all look like baby OEBTs atm with opaque shells and orange eyes. I'm sure as they get older, the differentiation will be much more pronounced.


----------



## jkan0228

******* bro... You too good!


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> ******* bro... You too good!


How bout this one Jeff?


----------



## zachary908

Sexy! That's it... I need to stop buying plants so I can get a macro lens! :biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228

I swear the shrimp isnt THAT red...


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Sexy! That's it... I need to stop buying plants so I can get a macro lens! :biggrin:


I concur :hihi:



jkan0228 said:


> I swear the shrimp isnt THAT red...


Jeff lol :biggrin:. It's the lighting that brings out the true colors of these guys. OEBTs have various shades of color that makes them all unique from one another. For example this one, has only a hint of red but her body is a much deeper blue.


----------



## speedie408

opps dp.


----------



## TactusMortus

speedie408 said:


> I concur :hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff lol :biggrin:. It's the lighting that brings out the true colors of these guys. OEBTs have various shades of color that makes them all unique from one another. For example this one, has only a hint of red but her body is a much deeper blue.


Can you go ahead and ship me a dozen of these pronto. Love these guys!


----------



## speedie408

Justin - in due time my friend, in due time.


----------



## jkan0228

Add me to the list as well please...


----------



## speedie408

haha will do Jeff


----------



## jkan0228

Btw, you.... still need to write up a thread on photography...


----------



## speedie408

LOL I do, don't I? Damn bro, I'm hella busy nowadays. When I find the time, I'll put one up, promise. But for now, go ahead and pm me any questions you may have and I'll do my best to help you go CANON


----------



## jkan0228

Hahaha sure. I'll stick with Fuji for now.... XD


----------



## Alyssa

OMG those are pretty shrimps! If you ever feel like selling any, I'd sure love to dedicate a tank to those lovelies!!

Amazing photos as well!


----------



## speedie408

Alyssa said:


> OMG those are pretty shrimps! If you ever feel like selling any, I'd sure love to dedicate a tank to those lovelies!!
> 
> Amazing photos as well!


Thanks Allysa! I saw you posting over at SFBAAPS. Glad you got in. 

I'll have some for sale soon, but not a whole lot. I've got a waiting list so if you want to be on there, I can let you know when I have some available.


----------



## johnny313

I hope im STILL on that list from last month!


----------



## !shadow!

speedie408 said:


> How bout this one Jeff?


He's bleeding internally


----------



## zachary908

Nick, if you ever sell any BTOE's or BTOExOEBT's. Let me know. I'd be interested in some of your plain OEBT"S, but I believe we got ours from the same source.


----------



## Alyssa

Oooo pretty please!! I'd love that! I can get started on getting a dedicated tank cycled and ready for them now then!


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Nick, if you ever sell any BTOE's or BTOExOEBT's. Let me know. I'd be interested in some of your plain OEBT"S, but I believe we got ours from the same source.


I'll let you know once they're ready dude. 



Alyssa said:


> Oooo pretty please!! I'd love that! I can get started on getting a dedicated tank cycled and ready for them now then!


I'll keep you posted Alyssa. :thumbsup:

__________________________

Here's a new shot for 11/11/11


----------



## jkan0228

Now imagine of that was a face of a human....... Hahaha kinda creepy but so detailed....


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Now imagine of that was a face of a human....... Hahaha kinda creepy but so detailed....


The only human faces I wouldn't mind closeups of are of my kids and Megan Fox. That's it!


----------



## madness

speedie: you ever have any luck figuring out what your translucent/red tinged OEBT were?

I noticed the thread at SN but there wasn't really an update.


----------



## speedie408

madness said:


> speedie: you ever have any luck figuring out what your translucent/red tinged OEBT were?
> 
> I noticed the thread at SN but there wasn't really an update.


Nobody knows I guess... I haven't asked DK either. Don't like bugging her via PMs so I was hoping she saw my thread and comment but I guess people are busy so I'll just see for myself as they mature. I'll keep posted once anything new pops up so stay tuned.


----------



## tbarabash

TOo many pages to read through... I see you say something about canon, assuming you're using a canon macro lens. Which? 

I use a 100mm 2.8L IS for my macro photos of shrimp... some decent results but having hard time time exposing and keeping a good shutter speed, using my 430 ex II flash mixed with the t5ho's makes a white balancing nightmare. What's your strategy for taking fish/shrimp photos? EIther their underexposed or have some shutter blur or white balance is kinda effed up but they're in focus


----------



## speedie408

tbarabash said:


> TOo many pages to read through... I see you say something about canon, assuming you're using a canon macro lens. Which?
> 
> I use a 100mm 2.8L IS for my macro photos of shrimp... some decent results but having hard time time exposing and keeping a good shutter speed, using my 430 ex II flash mixed with the t5ho's makes a white balancing nightmare. What's your strategy for taking fish/shrimp photos? EIther their underexposed or have some shutter blur or white balance is kinda effed up but they're in focus


I'm using the 100mm non IS. 

It sounds like you're not shooting full manual mode. In order to capture a sharp macro shot you need at least a 1/200sec shutter. I don't care how steady your hands are, anything less shooting shrimp macros will not be up to par if otherwise. I personally like 1/250 which is the max setting for shooting flash. 

White balance, I use my onboard 60D manual temperature setting. I usually select around 3700K - 4000K depending on the available lighting. 

You can adjust exposure by shooting manual flash mode. Try the different burst modes to see which one is good for you. I like 1/4 burst. You can also adjust your camera ISO to gain or lose exposure but keep in mind you can't go too high or you'll start seeing noise. Shooting flash enables you to shoot a low ISO for best IQ (image quality). I stay within the 100-400 range. Hope that made sence.


----------



## speedie408

Red OEBT offspring anyone?


----------



## jkan0228

Dibs....


----------



## madness

Cool.

Thanks for the update on the mystery OEBT. It will be interesting to see how they turn out when/if they mature.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Dibs....


If I can keep em alive to adulthood, that would be a start. I hope they stay red and not turn blonde/blue as they mature.


----------



## speedie408

madness said:


> Cool.
> 
> Thanks for the update on the mystery OEBT. It will be interesting to see how they turn out when/if they mature.


Haha you ninja'd me right when I was responding to Jeff. I'll keep posted bro, don't worry .


----------



## HolyAngel

Oh wow, that's an interesting TT there speedie.. I know the first tupfel/serrata shrimp were red.. Do you have them with CRS or anything or by themselves?

Edit: wait, that's an oebt?? It totally looks like a TT, but I can see the tiger since the red is in stripes and not dots.. But still.


----------



## jkan0228

Orage eyed black/blue tiger. 

Did these interbreed? TT's and OEBT's?


----------



## speedie408

Guys,

These "red" babies are from OEBTxOEBT. I do keep these babies in a OEBT/TT tank, but all my OEBT females were berried a couple weeks before I moved them into the TT tank. That rules out any potential cross breeding with TT males. My TT females were also already berried before I dropped in the OEBTs. I'll just have to wait it out and see how these bad boys turn out as they mature. I've got 3 of them that look identical.


----------



## HolyAngel

Interesting.. Definitely wanna know what these look like grown up and what they produce.. Hopefully you got a male and a female out of those 3..


----------



## zachary908

Dude, if you get theose Red OEBT's breeding, count me in for some!


----------



## jkan0228

Would they be called OERT's? Or am I just talking about random stuff? Haha


----------



## speedie408

HolyAngel said:


> Interesting.. Definitely wanna know what these look like grown up and what they produce.. Hopefully you got a male and a female out of those 3..


I hope so too roud:



zachary908 said:


> Dude, if you get theose Red OEBT's breeding, count me in for some!


haha maybe sooner than you think 



jkan0228 said:


> Would they be called OERT's? Or am I just talking about random stuff? Haha


I think RTOE sounds cooler


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> I think RTOE sounds cooler


I think OERT but instead of red tiger call it a ruby tangerine. :tongue:


----------



## jkan0228

You should create a poll for this!


----------



## j0onahra3

I'm pretty sure somebody already asked this, but what are your water parameters, speedie?
Your pictures are awesome!


----------



## speedie408

Jeff & Rich,

The Germans already call em Red Tiger OE. That's if they really do end up with solid red stripes. 

Jo - my water is RO mixed with tap till my Tds reaches 150ppm.


----------



## speedie408

I didn't think I had any female BTOEs till a few days ago. Not a very big clutch but there's eggs under there .


----------



## h4n

Wow!!!


----------



## speedie408

h4n said:


> Wow!!!


Yup yup! I'll have some up for grabs soon .


----------



## h4n

What!! Save me some!! About a month?


----------



## jkan0228

Wow. Simply amazing. They just get better and better. Wanna take a vertical shot do it can be my background on my phone? Hha


----------



## madness

jkan0228 said:


> Wow. Simply amazing. They just get better and better. Wanna take a vertical shot do it can be my background on my phone? Hha


The TT/OEBT mob is my desktop background.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Wow. Simply amazing. They just get better and better. Wanna take a vertical shot do it can be my background on my phone? Hha


I'll see what I can do Jeff. :wink:



madness said:


> The TT/OEBT mob is my desktop background.


That's one of my favs too :hihi:.

Thanks guys!


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> I'll see what I can do Jeff. :wink:


Or you can send your camera along with your magic gold dust and I'll do it myself... :hihi:


----------



## bostoneric

I'm sorry if its been asked already but what are you feeding?


----------



## speedie408

bostoneric said:


> I'm sorry if its been asked already but what are you feeding?


Yeah it has, but I don't expect anyone in their right mind to ravage through 36pgs lol. I've actually added some more foods to my arsenal as well so here's an update: 

Blanched Organic spinach
Crushed pond snails for added protein 
Hikari Shrimp Cuisine
Hikari Crab Cuisine 
Mosura BioPlus
Mosura Gravida 
Borneo Shield


----------



## chad320

These are some super nice looking shrimp!


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> These are some super nice looking shrimp!


Gracias mi amigo :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Gah, Speedie, you and your pics make me jealous EVERYTIME!!! I gotta find me some of those shrimp this winter sometime!


----------



## speedie408

hahahaha You'll get there sooner than you know it bro!


----------



## NightshadeF1

Simply stunning! I aspire to your level of skill, in both shrimp keeping and photography. Cant wait until your next update!


----------



## zachary908

Very nice, Nick, very nice. Pics just keep getting better and better. Those sweet shrimp you have there.


----------



## Buff Daddy

jkan0228 said:


> Now imagine of that was a face of a human....... Hahaha kinda creepy but so detailed....



It already looks like my ex-mother-in-law...


But seriously, speedie, amazing pictures of amazing shrimp! I read the first 12 and the last 5 pages. I can't wait to follow this thread forward. 

Got Thanksgiving pics?


----------



## EKLiu

speedie408 said:


> I like em ALOT as well guys  Thanks!
> 
> I'm kinda blind so I never even noticed the red until I took these macro shots. Now the question for you shrimp folks out there... Do all female OEBTs have these red stripes?


I have noticed that it is predominately female shrimp that have the red stripes. And as they get older the red coloration may cover much of the shrimp.


----------



## GeToChKn

EKLiu said:


> I have noticed that it is predominately female shrimp that have the red stripes. And as they get older the red coloration may cover much of the shrimp.


My female regular tigers go almost chocolate when they are berried and you can't barely even see their stripes anymore.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I really appreciate you all following and keeping up with my ugly mug shots 

____________________________

*BREAKING THANKSGIVING NEWS UPDATE!!*

I want to jump the gun a little and put out that I will be receiving my very first shrimp shipment from Germany. There will be lots of the following shrimp available:

*BTOE (Black Tiger Orange Eye)
German Line K14 CRS - breeds 98-99% true!!
Red Tiger*
** sex and sizes will be randomly selected, but I will try my best to give you a fair share if smaller quantities are ordered**

Stay tuned!! NEXT WEEK is do or DIE for me  I will start an official FS thread once I actually get the shrimp in hand. And yes, they are all LEGALLY acquired. Just thought my loyal followers might want some insight for Thanksgiving, that's all. 

Happy Turkey Day!!


----------



## madness

speedie408 said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. I really appreciate you all following and keeping up with my ugly mug shots
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> *BREAKING THANKSGIVING NEWS UPDATE!!*
> 
> I want to jump the gun a little and put out that I will be receiving my very first shrimp shipment from Germany. There will be lots of the following shrimp available:
> 
> *BTOE (Black Tiger Orange Eye)
> German Line K14 CRS - breeds 98-99% true!!
> Red Tiger*
> ** sex and sizes will be randomly selected, but I will try my best to give you a fair share if smaller quantities are ordered**
> 
> Stay tuned!! NEXT WEEK is do or DIE for me  I will start an official FS thread once I actually get the shrimp in hand. And yes, they are all LEGALLY acquired. Just thought my loyal followers might want some insight for Thanksgiving, that's all.
> 
> Happy Turkey Day!!


Am I understanding correctly that you will be turning around and selling some of these?

I have been drooling over Red Tigers for quite a while now......


----------



## speedie408

madness said:


> Am I understanding correctly that you will be turning around and selling some of these?
> 
> I have been drooling over Red Tigers for quite a while now......


That's correct sir. roud: PM me if you can't wait for details. :icon_mrgr


----------



## jkan0228

Will you just be selling these? Or breeding and then selling?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Will you just be selling these? Or breeding and then selling?


I don't plan on breeding Jeff. :icon_mrgr


----------



## h4n

Yay! For nick! 

You know I want something just don't know what yet! Lol


----------



## jkan0228

Maybe keep a pair to breed? Hahaha


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Maybe keep a pair to breed? Hahaha


No need, I'll just order moar now that I'm Licensed and Customs bonded. roud:


----------



## jkan0228

I see a future powerseller emerging....


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> I see a future powerseller emerging....


I'm good with my gold status for now 

I don't move enough stuff to be a PS just yet.


----------



## jnaz

speedie408 said:


> I'm good with my gold status for now
> 
> I don't move enough stuff to be a PS just yet.


Yet is the key word. Once you start selling these guys you will be selling plenty. 

I am loving all of the pictures. More please.


----------



## speedie408

jnaz said:


> I am loving all of the pictures. More please.


Once the new shrimp come in, you'll get plenty more


----------



## zachary908

Bro, sending you a PM now....


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Hey, I'm bringing this thread off topic!!
For Christmas I want a good camera for micro shots like yours speedie, what is a good camera in the 100$-200$ range? Thanks and I hope you don't mind.


----------



## zachary908

10gallonplanted said:


> Hey, I'm bringing this thread off topic!!
> For Christmas I want a good camera for micro shots like yours speedie, what is a good camera in the 100$-200$ range? Thanks and I hope you don't mind.


I'm not Nick, and not even close to the skill level that he is, but the Fujifilm finepix series of cameras is pretty cheap and IME they take some pretty nice macros.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> I'm good with my gold status for now
> 
> I don't move enough stuff to be a PS just yet.


Haha just wait and see my friend. Everyone shall prove you wrong.


----------



## speedie408

10gallonplanted said:


> Hey, I'm bringing this thread off topic!!
> For Christmas I want a good camera for micro shots like yours speedie, what is a good camera in the 100$-200$ range? Thanks and I hope you don't mind.


haha anything is possible 

I have no idea what the latest and greatest P&S cams are these days. I just don't keep track of them anymore. I'd say any newer Canon Powershot with a macro mode would work well for you. Zach likes his Fuji so maybe those as well. Otherwise a good spot to check out is Dpreview.com 

Good luck!!


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Awesome awesome!


----------



## zachary908

The Fujifilm had pretty good macro capabilities. Don't really use it anymore though, since I got my t2i.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

How do I keep missing this thread??! It's pretty insane what an amazing photographer can capture. Props to you man 

I'd definitely be down to get some Black tigers too.


----------



## speedie408

Senior Shrimpo said:


> How do I keep missing this thread??! It's pretty insane what an amazing photographer can capture. Props to you man
> 
> I'd definitely be down to get some Black tigers too.


Thank you sir! roud:

There should be plenty to go around.


----------



## speedie408

Here's more for the late nighters! 

Here's that baby red OEBT morph again. It grew just a tad and still staying red.









Can you spot all the babies in this picture? Look carefully 









Chad's male cherry doing a UFO float. 









...and his female cherry. He wasn't kidding when he said his shrimp were "RED". 









Big Daddy Knightrider himself!


----------



## h4n

Nice nick! But does that baby red look orange?


----------



## jkan0228

Nice little bits of red on that morph. 
Haha so many babies! Hopefully my rili's will be like that someday.  
Damn that fire red is so red! Like literally just red... 
And that's just solid black. Fantastic as always Nick.


----------



## speedie408

You could say it's a dark orange too. I just want to see how it turns out as it gets older. If you compare it to the regular baby to the left of it, you can clearly see the big difference in everything.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Nice little bits of red on that morph.
> Haha so many babies! Hopefully my rili's will be like that someday.
> Damn that fire red is so red! Like literally just red...
> And that's just solid black. Fantastic as always Nick.


I knew Jeff would be on :icon_cool 

Yeah bro like I was telling Han, I really hope it stays red and most important it doesn't die. How many babies did you count? haha 

Talk to Chad if you like those cherries! 

The blacks I'll be selling should be very similar in quality to this one, if not better.


----------



## jkan0228

Haha same here. If it doest die and stays red. Oh boy I am I mean you are in for a big treat. Hahah 

Just zoomed in with my phone. Counted around 12-14? If I'm close you should send me all of them.... Just a suggestion. Muahahah 

Bro I probably can't even get one of these... But how can you get better than that?! It's gonna be one sexy shrimp.


----------



## zachary908

Awesome pics and shrimp as always, Nick! You are killing my with the BTOE shots... I REALLY want some, but don't have the cash to start a colony up.


----------



## Cynth

Super sweet pics as usual, I always enjoy them.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! 

Jeff - You counted correctly. 

Zach - I know you got money dude! Don't lie! haha

________________________________________

Here's a new shot with Mommy, Daddy, and baby BTOE nom noming away.


----------



## jkan0228

Lol more semi-late night pics. Yay! Do I get a prize?  in my support I didn't have any magnifiers of any sort.... :hihi: 

That's a sexy couple right there..... Are there OEBT's that don't give birth to blondes? Kinda like K14's?


----------



## speedie408

Jeff,

I'll toss in a couple freebies for you. Just lemme know when you're ready.

OEBTs don't breed true. There will always be blondes.


----------



## jkan0228

Exciting! Calculating a few payments here and there for some black Friday sales. But I will get back to you ASAP. 

Btw I really like that moss close up on the left. What are they eating?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> What are they eating?


Hikari crab cuisine pellets.


----------



## jkan0228

Sounds delicious. Better than what I eat... Haha 

Btw do you see the 2 little brown things under your moss on the left? They're at the very edge of the pic. What are those? Diatoms? Since I have a ton in my moss.


----------



## rikardob

I've been through this whole thread more than once and I just wanted to say I really appreciate all the amazing photography and shrimps.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Btw do you see the 2 little brown things under your moss on the left? They're at the very edge of the pic. What are those? Diatoms? Since I have a ton in my moss.


I think you might be right. I took this moss from my other tank which was infested with brown diatoms. What I do is swap out my moss once a week into my shrimp tanks so they have naturally available food to forage off the moss. They do an awesome job cleaning the moss every time .



rikardob said:


> I've been through this whole thread more than once and I just wanted to say I really appreciate all the amazing photography and shrimps.


Thank you sir! I'm glad you're enjoying the pictures. Stay tuned as I'll be getting my hands on some new shrimp this week if all goes to plan.


----------



## jnaz

speedie408 said:


> I think you might be right. I took this moss from my other tank which was infested with brown diatoms. What I do is swap out my moss once a week into my shrimp tanks so they have naturally available food to forage off the moss. They do an awesome job cleaning the moss every time .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir! I'm glad you're enjoying the pictures. Stay tuned as I'll be getting my hands on some new shrimp this week if all goes to plan.


New shrimp :bounce:!!


----------



## chad320

Wow Nick, jealous as always. Im even jealous of your red shrimp :hihi: Thanks for promoting my shrimps a bit. Im getting a batch together soon so these guys better start forming a line if they want to make sure they get some. I hope im still on your BTOE list  Hows your TTs doing? I finally have a berried female but its her first clutch so im not expecting a bunch. Shes been holding for two weeks now tho


----------



## speedie408

jnaz said:


> New shrimp :bounce:!!


Yup yup :hihi:



chad320 said:


> Wow Nick, jealous as always. Im even jealous of your red shrimp :hihi: Thanks for promoting my shrimps a bit. Im getting a batch together soon so these guys better start forming a line if they want to make sure they get some. I hope im still on your BTOE list  Hows your TTs doing? I finally have a berried female but its her first clutch so im not expecting a bunch. Shes been holding for two weeks now tho


haha smart folks give me their shrimp for this purpose  Good luck with sales bro . How many BTOE did you need again?

The TTs are not doing so well for some reason. I think it may be my tank that I have them in. I'm going to reset it soon but yeah I lost all the babies in there right before I got my TDS meter and dialed in the mineral content. I was running the tank too lean before, where the TDS was only about 35... my other tanks are doing great, babies all over the place, but this tank... it's just not producing. Good luck with your TTs.


----------



## chad320

I am hoping to get a dozen. Hopefully there are enough that im not being stingy and taking all of them  It would be nice to get them for four Benjamins but I understand I cant set you back any either. I am kinda hoping these reds will off set some of the cost for me. CRAZY paying that much for water bugs


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> I am hoping to get a dozen. Hopefully there are enough that im not being stingy and taking all of them  It would be nice to get them for four Benjamins but I understand I cant set you back any either. I am kinda hoping these reds will off set some of the cost for me. CRAZY paying that much for water bugs


I got you covered bro... just wish me luck on getting them in :help:.


----------



## chad320

The absolute best of luck to you!!! I know how stressful it can be having your hard earned $ hanging on the mailmans proper delivery skills. I hope everything goes perfect for you!


----------



## speedie408

You think that's stressful, try going to the airport to pick up your package from USCBP and also having to deal with FWS at the same time.


----------



## chad320

I bet. I picked up 150 lbs. of Florida farmed reef rock back in 96. I felt like a drug smuggler and it was all legit.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Zach - I know you got money dude! Don't lie! haha


Yeah, some. :hihi: But I'm trying to save for that macro... Stop tempting me!


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> I bet. I picked up 150 lbs. of Florida farmed reef rock back in 96. I felt like a drug smuggler and it was all legit.


I'm sure things were a lot less strict back in 96 though. A buddy of mine was telling me that the Customs officers treat you like you're criminals. 



zachary908 said:


> Yeah, some. :hihi: But I'm trying to save for that macro... Stop tempting me!


BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE BTOE :hihi:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Woo...I've been slacking and not keeping up....whaddup?!?!?.....soon to be shrimp farmer....I see you've been busy!....Did you get your new asian style scrimppy tank set up?


----------



## speedie408

Wattup Howard. Tell me about it bro... You been MIA for like a month lol. 

Here's one of the setups all hooked up and cycling with some random plants and a Fluval 304.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Looking Noice! How's that Akadama? Is it leeching any Ammonia to help your cycle? You should toss in a sponge filter too for extra O2 and no surface scum.


----------



## speedie408

You can't see it in the pic but there is a sponge filter back in the far right corner, taken from the tank that was broken down to put this one here. I also took this filter straight off my 40G so it's got lots of beneficial bacterial goodies inside already. It's been running for 4 days now. I'll be testing parameters tomorrow.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Is this the smaller tube or larger tube one?


----------



## speedie408

Larger


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> I think you might be right.


Now that's something that I don't get every day.  

Btw one of my female rili's was zooming around my tank the entire day. Her stomach was highly rounded but it was like she had invisible eggs. Her saddle was still there. And I think I may have gotten all females from Liam!!


----------



## Bahugo

Did you get the Akadama from where I said? Did it come in quick for you? Excited too see how this turns out for you


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> Did you get the Akadama from where I said? Did it come in quick for you? Excited too see how this turns out for you


I got the double line brand Akadama but not from Evilbay. I found a cheaper distributor. $42 shipped for a 15L bag of the small grain type. Thanks for your help though.


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> How's that Akadama? Is it leeching any Ammonia to help your cycle?


Ammonia is currently at 0-2.5 so it's leeching alright. 
Nitrates at 10 still.

Needs a bit more time and another water change.


----------



## ShortFin

speedie408 said:


> I got the double line brand Akadama but not from Evilbay. I found a cheaper distributor. $42 shipped for a 15L bag of the small grain type. Thanks for your help though.


Been thinking of using Akadama in the future. Would you please let me know where you got it from?


----------



## speedie408

ShortFin said:


> Been thinking of using Akadama in the future. Would you please let me know where you got it from?


Ask and ye shall receive! 

http://www.weetree.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=733


----------



## nilocg

speedie408 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> http://www.weetree.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=733


Thats crazy, that place is about 5 minutes from where I live.


----------



## speedie408

nilocg said:


> Thats crazy, that place is about 5 minutes from where I live.


EVEN BETTER brotha! :hihi:


----------



## ShortFin

Thanks!!



speedie408 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!


Could I have some of your shrimps? lol


----------



## speedie408

ShortFin said:


> Could I have some of your shrimps? lol


Now now haha lets not get ahead of ourselves now :wink:.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

So there is small grain and large grain double line? Why did you choose the small grain?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> So there is small grain and large grain double line? Why did you choose the small grain?


Because folks at SN recommended it :hihi:

The grains are actually larger than AS grains for being so called "small grain". I think they're perfect actually.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Have you started remineralizing the water yet? I'm wondering if the reports of the initial mineral uptake are true, where you have to dose your minerals kind of heavy in the beginning to get it to where you want it. LMK.


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Have you started remineralizing the water yet? I'm wondering if the reports of the initial mineral uptake are true, where you have to dose your minerals kind of heavy in the beginning to get it to where you want it. LMK.


I brought up the TDS last night to about 160ppm. I'll measure it again tonight to see where it's at. I was worried about this as well, that's why I initially started the cycle with tap water. Since then I did a 90% WC using RO and remineralized it.


----------



## madness

Isn't akadama just volcanic rock/pumice?

My (vague) understanding of it was that it was a high CEC, highly porous substrate that was more similar to inert high CEC stuff like flourite or ecocomplete but just cheaper.

It shouldn't have organics or humics to soften and acidify the water, right?


----------



## dxiong5

New shrimp?! What could they be..?!

Let me know how the Akadama goes for you. It's working great for me; got a batch of BTOE x Super Tigers in it now.

lol, you guys must've crashed WeeTree's site, it's down and I wanted to check out their products...


----------



## madness

dxiong5 said:


> New shrimp?! What could they be..?!
> 
> Let me know how the Akadama goes for you. It's working great for me; got a batch of BTOE x Super Tigers in it now.
> 
> lol, you guys must've crashed WeeTree's site, it's down and I wanted to check out their products...


 
You can't talk about something interesting like BTOE super tiger crosses and not provide pictures!


----------



## zxc

dxiong5 said:


> New shrimp?! What could they be..?!
> 
> Let me know how the Akadama goes for you. It's working great for me; got a batch of BTOE x Super Tigers in it now.
> 
> lol, you guys must've crashed WeeTree's site, it's down and I wanted to check out their products...


 
YES it crash.:hihi:
*Internal Server Error*

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
More information about this error may be available in the server error log.


----------



## zxc

madness said:


> You can't talk about something interesting like BTOE super tiger crosses and not provide pictures!


 
ye.. please BTOE super cross pic..:icon_lol:


----------



## dxiong5

madness said:


> You can't talk about something interesting like BTOE super tiger crosses and not provide pictures!





zxc said:


> ye.. please BTOE super cross pic..:icon_lol:


eek, sorry for hijacking, Nick! I'll update my thread soon enough once I take some new pics; they're not that interesting right now, only a few days old so no emergent patterns yet.


----------



## speedie408

BTOE crosses are weaksos! Stop hijacking my thread Don!! haha j/k I'm interested to see how they'll come out too. Maybe your own line of 'Trex super blacks' ??


----------



## speedie408

Got my SHRIMPZ in today! No pix0rs yet though. I'm beat from dealing with Customs all day long... time for bed. 

Stay tuned...


----------



## jkan0228

Awww man! No late night pics


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

Late nite pix, late nite pix!


----------



## madness

speedie408 said:


> Got my SHRIMPZ in today! No pix0rs yet though. I'm beat from dealing with Customs all day long... time for bed.
> 
> Stay tuned...


Sweet.

Your post didn't sound depressed and there weren't a ton of profanities so I am assuming that the shrimp came in alive and OK?


----------



## zachary908

Looking forward to the pics, brotha! Glad all the shrimp came in okay.


----------



## speedie408

haha pics will come guys... you can count on that one! 

madness & zach - there was actually a whole entire bag of shrimp that didn't make it... I'm not sure why it happened but it did, and I'll be reimbursed 100% so I'm not trippin.

BTW the Red Tigers are PIMP!!!! They're def my fav from this purchase so far. The k-14s still need to color up and are acclimating a bit slower as expected. The BTOE's look exactly like mine that I've already been taking pictures of.


----------



## PC1

Missing bag..... oh no! Bummer! Hopefully they made a shipping error and accidently put my address on it at customs and dropped in in the mail


----------



## speedie408

PC1 said:


> Missing bag..... oh no! Bummer! Hopefully they made a shipping error and accidently put my address on it at customs and dropped in in the mail


Naw bro, the entire contents in the bag were DOA... must have been a bad shrimp that killed all the rest.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> There was actually a whole entire bag of shrimp that didn't make it... I'm not sure why it happened but it did, and I'll be reimbursed 100% so I'm not trippin.
> 
> BTW the Red Tigers are PIMP!!!!


Bummer, dude. Glad you are getting reimbursed though.

You should breed the reds with your blues and make purple tigers. :biggrin:


----------



## PC1

That blows, there's always a bad seed that ruins it for everyone. That saying really applies there lol


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Bummer, dude. Glad you are getting reimbursed though.
> 
> You should breed the reds with your blues and make purple tigers. :biggrin:


You can buy a few and breed em youself Zach! That's a better idea! 





PC1 said:


> That blows, there's always a bad seed that ruins it for everyone. That saying really applies there lol


Blows chunks! Oh well, ish happens. I'm just glad it wasn't the tigers or the k14s.


----------



## PC1

Dude really? K14's? with your picture quality that's like teasing a fat kid with chocolate cake.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

which ones croaked?!?!


----------



## speedie408

PC1 said:


> Dude really? K14's? with your picture quality that's like teasing a fat kid with chocolate cake.


You're just gonna have to wait, fatboy! :icon_mrgr



shrimpnmoss said:


> which ones croaked?!?!


Taiwan bee hybrids.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Taiwan bee hybrids.


Always thought it would be cool to do some selective breeding with these guys.



speedie408 said:


> You can buy a few and breed em youself Zach! That's a better idea!


I'm poor, bro! Otherwise I'd buy some of those or the BTOE's for sure. :hihi:


----------



## dxiong5

Red Tigers, BTOEs, & K14s..what else, don't hold back?! I didn't know you were bringing in shrimp now (or one time thing), awesome! You know, if you have too many and want to sell/get rid of some...harhar!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

speedie408 said:


> You're just gonna have to wait, fatboy! :icon_mrgr
> 
> 
> 
> Taiwan bee hybrids.


Damn sensitive Taiwan Bees! *shakes fist*


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Red Tigers, BTOEs, & K14s..what else, don't hold back?! I didn't know you were bringing in shrimp now (or one time thing), awesome! You know, if you have too many and want to sell/get rid of some...harhar!


Nothing else... pm me if you want details bro.


----------



## PC1

Looking forward to some Reds! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## speedie408

PC1 said:


> Looking forward to some Reds! Can't wait to see pics


Pics are up bro! Peep the 1st page of the SnS.


----------



## disvegas

Nick,
I am looking for some to add to my collection. Pls let me know what you have avail now or in the near future. pm sent. tks.

disvegas,


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

Sick looking shrimps Nick. K-14s reminds me of circus clowns with that all white and red smiley. BTOE looks freaking killer man, and I've been a fan of the red tigers for a LONG time so those are just beautiful. 

Congrats on the shrimps bro.


----------



## speedie408

disvegas said:


> Nick,
> I am looking for some to add to my collection. Pls let me know what you have avail now or in the near future. pm sent. tks.
> 
> disvegas,


PM'd ya bro.



ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Sick looking shrimps Nick. K-14s reminds me of circus clowns with that all white and red smiley. BTOE looks freaking killer man, and I've been a fan of the red tigers for a LONG time so those are just beautiful.
> 
> Congrats on the shrimps bro.


Thanks Thai! I'll show you when you come over. Bring your wallet too lol j/k


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

Dude Nick, don't tempt me like that man. My girlfriend will bump my ass. 

DMAN! I love it man. Lemme sell some gold, get my akadama soil, and then set up my 20L. Then I AM DOWN!


----------



## speedie408

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Dude Nick, don't tempt me like that man. My girlfriend will bump my ass.
> 
> DMAN! I love it man. Lemme sell some gold, get my akadama soil, and then set up my 20L. Then I AM DOWN!


lol You can tell her it's your Xmas present to yourself, and that she won't have to buy you a thing this year. 

_____________________________________________________

Here's a couple shots from earlier

Red Tiger 









BTOEs


----------



## jkan0228

Your outta town and there still late night pics!!!


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Your outta town and there still late night pics!!!


I just got back about an hour ago Jeff. I said I went "out on the town", not "outta town" haha but yeah, I'm back and wired as hell! Too much redbull n vodka.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> I just got back about an hour ago Jeff. I said I went "out on the town", not "outta town" haha but yeah, I'm back and wired as hell! Too much redbull n vodka.


Lpl you know what I mean.... 
Btw posted a pic of yo Hudoroi in my thread.


----------



## jkan0228

jkan0228 said:


> Haha just wait and see my friend. Everyone shall prove you wrong.


BAM!! Look who's a powerseller!!! Ninja'd


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> BAM!! Look who's a powerseller!!! Ninja'd


Had to appropriately support my fav forum. roud: but yea, you're psychic dude


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Had to appropriately support my fav forum. roud: but yea, you're psychic dude


I get that from time to time.... Haha all hail Jeff the prophet!! 

Btw I saw the post about 24 DOAs?! What shrimp we're they? I think you mentioned it somewhere. But I'm lazy....


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> I get that from time to time.... Haha all hail Jeff the prophet!!
> 
> Btw I saw the post about 24 DOAs?! What shrimp we're they? I think you mentioned it somewhere. But I'm lazy....


Tye bee hybrids, you thread clutterer. :hihi: jk


----------



## jkan0228

zachary908 said:


> Tye bee hybrids, you thread clutterer. :hihi: jk


Yea this is my 5th comment on this page.... Imma just keep t comments to myself now.... Haha


----------



## speedie408

K14s


----------



## shrimpnmoss

K14S are SICK....I love crowns...


----------



## jkan0228

No comment.... Enough said. Hahah


----------



## !shadow!

On that second pic that shrimp looks so graceful.. Unless Mr. Nick makes it look that way


----------



## PinoyBoy

Those k14's looks very nice.

What other variations have our German shrimp enthusiasts came up with?


----------



## jkan0228

Probably somewhat close to those developed in the labs of Asia.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

PinoyBoy said:


> Those k14's looks very nice.
> 
> What other variations have our German shrimp enthusiasts came up with?



They also make K14 blacks, which are even more expensive. Just as nice looking.


----------



## speedie408

Got some more pics of the K14s coming tonight!  They've colored up A LOT! Imma post em up on my FS thread though.


----------



## speedie408

BTOE lookin at YOU!


----------



## jkan0228

Creeperrrrrrr. Kinda eerie too. Lol but that is some intense coloring!!


----------



## joon

i was at work using this pen
oh this color reminds me your Royal blues... i cant focus on my work


----------



## jnaz

Stop teasing me! Okay...keep teasing me by posting more pictures. I am living vicariously through you.


----------



## PC1

jnaz said:


> Stop teasing me!


You haven't pulled the trigger yet Jon? Get your fix too! ---side note--- I'll bring those males to the meet for you.


----------



## jnaz

PC1 said:


> You haven't pulled the trigger yet Jon? Get your fix too! ---side note--- I'll bring those males to the meet for you.


The BKK's I just got put me over my hobby budget for the month. As of right now I am just going to have to look at the pictures and pretend they are mine.


----------



## PC1

Just saw on scape you got some. Nice! I feel you on the hobby budget, Speedie helped me go over that this month lol. Red Tigers are pretty darn cool though


----------



## speedie408

jnaz said:


> Stop teasing me! Okay...keep teasing me by posting more pictures. I am living vicariously through you.


More pics coming tonight for you! roud:

Guys - These black tigers carry the Royal Blue gene. Get some!


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Guys - These black tigers carry the Royal Blue gene. Get some!


:drool: I need some of those.. too bad I don't have a tank for em.


----------



## NightshadeF1

Anyone care to enlighten a noobi as to what phenotype the royal blue gene might lead too?


----------



## Kazuya

shrimpnmoss said:


> They also make K14 blacks, which are even more expensive. Just as nice looking.


59.99€ for a Black K14. Not including the 70€ to ship them.
But they are super nice.

Let's see some more pics.


----------



## MrFusion

NightshadeF1 said:


> Anyone care to enlighten a noobi as to what phenotype the royal blue gene might lead too?


 Royal Blues are still pretty new to the hobby. Originally Black Tigers were bred from regular tigers. Specimens with the largest bands were inbred in an attempt to make a solid black pattern. Since the "meat" of the original black tigers was white, it was difficult to attain a 100% black specimen so they crossed Black Tigers with Dark Blue Orange Eye Tigers. For those of you who have Blue Tigers you might have noticed that the occasional one will have blue stripes. Myself and a few others believe that this color morph is where the Royal Blue Tigers come from. 

There hasn't been a lot of crossing with Blue Tigers that I know of, but I have a few of them in with some Blue Bolts and CRS/CBS Hybrids just to see what happens. All of the females are berried at this point, but in my experience shrimp don't seem to be very eager to cross so I'm trying not to count my chickens before they hatch. At any rate, this is still unexplored territory in the hobby so it's hard to say what can be produced with these buggers. Now that we have a reliable importer with quality shrimp in the USA (Looking at you, Speedie!) I have a feeling we're going to start seeing a lot of interesting new morphs.


----------



## speedie408

MrFusion said:


> Royal Blues are still pretty new to the hobby. Originally Black Tigers were bred from regular tigers. Specimens with the largest bands were inbred in an attempt to make a solid black pattern. Since the "meat" of the original black tigers was white, it was difficult to attain a 100% black specimen so they crossed Black Tigers with Dark Blue Orange Eye Tigers. For those of you who have Blue Tigers you might have noticed that the occasional one will have blue stripes. Myself and a few others believe that this color morph is where the Royal Blue Tigers come from.
> 
> There hasn't been a lot of crossing with Blue Tigers that I know of, but I have a few of them in with some Blue Bolts and CRS/CBS Hybrids just to see what happens. All of the females are berried at this point, but in my experience shrimp don't seem to be very eager to cross so I'm trying not to count my chickens before they hatch. At any rate, this is still unexplored territory in the hobby so it's hard to say what can be produced with these buggers. Now that we have a reliable importer with quality shrimp in the USA (Looking at you, Speedie!) I have a feeling we're going to start seeing a lot of interesting new morphs.


Thank you for answering that question Adam roud:. 

There will be more shrimp . You can count on that!


----------



## speedie408

*K**14* Vid off the iPhone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=ja7pGf4haMs


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

Awesome video! And this is more a technical question, how'd you get such good video off an iphone, and how does it fit the standard youtube video box thing? Mine can't do either of those, haha


----------



## speedie408

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Awesome video! And this is more a technical question, how'd you get such good video off an iphone, and how does it fit the standard youtube video box thing? Mine can't do either of those, haha


Glad you like it. I'm using my old iPhone 4 > video mode > upload straight to youtube > done! Can't get much easier then that lol.


----------



## jkan0228

Awesome video! Just saw the video on your erio farm.... MY GOD!!!


----------



## zachary908

Nice vid, dude.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks fellas!


----------



## speedie408

You can't deny this sexy BTOE!! She's got a bit of red in her. She's also not as black, but instead a sick looking blue under intense lighting. Enjoy!


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> You can't deny this sexy BTOE!! She's got a bit of red in her. She's also not as black, but instead a sick looking blue under intense lighting. Enjoy!


Super sexy! I actually like her better than standard BTOE's


----------



## jkan0228

POOP! Hahaha 
Sorry I'm really bored..


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> POOP! Hahaha
> Sorry I'm really bored..


:hihi: Taking after Liam, eh?


----------



## jkan0228

Hahaha, I just forgot to blow up the pic...


----------



## speedie408

That just ruined a perfect picture. I just noticed that after you pointed it out Jeff lol. doHH

Nothing a little PS can't fix though.

Here's a shot of a darker one. I call it, *"The Prowl"*.


----------



## jkan0228

I love the 8 dots on the tail! Sorta like a monk... I'm actually more fascinated by the close up of the fissidens! Very cool.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> I love the 8 dots on the tail! Sorta like a monk... I'm actually more fascinated by the close up of the fissidens! Very cool.


The Last Air Bender FTW! Not the movie, the cartoon :icon_bigg

Yup, the shrimp do good work on that fissidens man. They keep those leaves CLEAN... minus a little bit of thread algae there :angryfire.


----------



## jkan0228

Omg the movie was complete







hahaha  

Dude I've had 13 females for my rilis. I calculated it and theres only a 7% chance that it happens.... Apparently I'm that unlucky.... ANYWAYS no breeding means still lots of diatom covered algae...  Haha


----------



## speedie408

Jeff,

Just sell those rillis and buy some of *THESE*: *ROYAL BLUE* over the fissidens horizon.


----------



## jkan0228

I'll trade you 1:1....

HEY NOW, they're not ugly...  Just multicolored...


----------



## zachary908

Royal blues are just to sexy... they burn my eyes.... Nick send some to me so I can get used to seeing them and then maybe they won't burn my eyes. :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

haha


----------



## jkan0228

Haha but now that you say they're ugly, I'm regretting that I didn't get just a few blue rilis...


----------



## sayurasem

that picture is epic!


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Haha but now that you say they're ugly, I'm regretting that I didn't get just a few blue rilis...


If your blue rillis look like this one, I would say they are SICK. 








**not my picture**


----------



## jkan0228

I might get a few nice blue rilis to breed with my normal rilis.... Since they're basically the same right?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> I might get a few nice blue rilis to breed with my normal rilis.... Since they're basically the same right?


I really have no idea bro. I never really dug those "rilli" strains. Only the one pictured above. I suppose you can always experiment :icon_twis


----------



## jkan0228

The best strain is when the middle section is completely clear and the head and tail are solid shiny reds. I have one of those....


----------



## orchidman

love teh royal blue man! so saturated!


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> The best strain is when the middle section is completely clear and the head and tail are solid shiny reds. I have one of those....


Sorry for blasting your rillis. I know you "rilli" like them. My bad. I'll hook you up later so cheer up. roud:


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> love teh royal blue man! so saturated!


roud:


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Sorry for blasting your rillis. I know you "rilli" like them. My bad. I'll hook you up later so cheer up. roud:


I'm looking to forward to a birthday gift from you... Its 2/28 so you have time to think...  hahaha I'll probably cull most of my shrimp and get the best of the best


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> I'm looking to forward to a birthday gift from you... Its 2/28 so you have time to think...  hahaha I'll probably cull most of my shrimp and get the best of the best


Well my birthday is Jan 6. :icon_lol:


----------



## Tanman19az

speedie408 said:


> Well my birthday is Jan 6. :icon_lol:


No way!! Mine too! :red_mouth


----------



## speedie408

Tanman19az said:


> No way!! Mine too! :red_mouth


NIOCE!! You get a free shrimp for your next order because of that roud:


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Well my birthday is Jan 6. :icon_lol:


Well don't expect a present from me!  Haha but I would if I could...


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Well don't expect a present from me!  Haha but I would if I could...


I'm sure you would 

__________________________________

Here's some CRSs I got from a local buddy of mine. Pretty solid whites... reds need a bit of work still but he's getting there.


----------



## h4n

what are you always feeding you shrimps when your taking pictures? spinach?


----------



## speedie408

Han,

Blanched spinach.


----------



## h4n

I haven't tried spinach yet, but your shrimps look like to love it. You take out the leftovers? Or they eat it all?


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Wait a minute....

What if I told you my b-day is Jan 6th too! and I'm Asian and I speak some Hmong.....do I get 3 free shrimps with my order?....haha


----------



## PC1

shrimpnmoss said:


> Wait a minute....
> 
> What if I told you my b-day is Jan 6th too! and I'm Asian and I speak some Hmong.....do I get 3 free shrimps with my order?....haha


What a coincidence me too!


----------



## PC1

h4n said:


> I haven't tried spinach yet, but your shrimps look like to love it. You take out the leftovers? Or they eat it all?


Usually no spinach is left. They decimate it and it's very good for them.


----------



## speedie408

h4n said:


> I haven't tried spinach yet, but your shrimps look like to love it. You take out the leftovers? Or they eat it all?


They go NUTS over spinach! Only put enough for them to consume within 2-3 hours. At least that's what i heard somewhere lol. I usually take what's left over out if I put too much. 



shrimpnmoss said:


> Wait a minute....
> 
> What if I told you my b-day is Jan 6th too! and I'm Asian and I speak some Hmong.....do I get 3 free shrimps with my order?....haha





PC1 said:


> What a coincidence me too!


Sorry guys, that was a typo earlier. My birthday is actually on June 6th. :tongue: No one wins! Being Asian might earn you some bonus points though lol j/k. I don't discriminate. roud:


----------



## h4n

I'm going give it a try tonight.
Organic spinach? Does baby spinach work the same?


----------



## PC1

speedie408 said:


> Sorry guys, that was a typo earlier. My birthday is actually on June 6th. :tongue: No one wins! Being Asian might earn you some bonus points though lol j/k. I don't discriminate. roud:


I love Asian food, it's gotta count for something lol


----------



## speedie408

h4n said:


> I'm going give it a try tonight.
> Organic spinach? Does baby spinach work the same?


Only use organic. Baby spinach is what I use because it's smaller leaves are perfect feeding portions. 



PC1 said:


> I love Asian food, it's gotta count for something lol


The question is... do you like it _spicy_? :angryfire


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> The question is... do you like it _spicy_? :angryfire


I _love_ spicy food! Do I get a prize? :biggrin:


----------



## PC1

speedie408 said:


> The question is... do you like it _spicy_? :angryfire


I'm Mexican so yeah that's kind of a given lol. Spice makes everything nice!


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> I _love_ spicy food! Do I get a prize? :biggrin:


Only if you can guess how old I am.  :icon_bigg



PC1 said:


> I'm Mexican so yeah that's kind of a given lol. Spice makes everything nice!


haha bro... I LOVE Mexican food and I'll tell you right now, Mexican spicy is far from Hmong spicy :wink:. Howard might know what I'm talking about... haha

My parents use to teach us how to eat plain white rice with raw thai chilli peppers dipped in salt on the regular. I grew up poor so that was normal lol.


----------



## PC1

Hmm plain rice and peppers, spicy but not very tasty I would think lol.


----------



## !shadow!

speedie408 said:


> Only use organic. Baby spinach is what I use because it's smaller leaves are perfect feeding portions.
> 
> 
> 
> The question is... do you like it _spicy_? :angryfire


if you're referring to wasabi i'll pass . Nice shots of the shrimps as always. Planning on setting my 30-c soon. Hopefully I can keep a colony of crs without planaria killing them all off.


----------



## speedie408

PC1 said:


> Hmm plain rice and peppers, spicy but not very tasty I would think lol.


OK, I forgot to mention mom and pops would toss us a chicken feet or drumstick here n there for flavor. roud:



!shadow! said:


> if you're referring to wasabi i'll pass . Nice shots of the shrimps as always. Planning on setting my 30-c soon. Hopefully I can keep a colony of crs without planaria killing them all off.


lol Wasabi is not considered spicy in my book... it's invigorating actually. Spicy is when water can't even put out the fire and you gotta resort to rinsing your mouth with a salt gargle. 

Don't overfeed and you won't have a planaria problem bro. Otherwise you can use fenbendizole for treatment. I don't recommend using it for high grade expensive shrimp though.


----------



## h4n

Thanks Nick!


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Only if you can guess how old I am.  :icon_bigg


33 years young. :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> 33 years young. :biggrin:


You cheated! Haha


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> You cheated! Haha


No way. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

Here's a much better shot of my very special "Red Tiger var. orange" 

If you squint your eyes hard enough, you make out the faint red stripes on it? lol


----------



## jkan0228

How big is it now?! Are there any others?? It's very preeetttyyyyy.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> How big is it now?! Are there any others?? It's very preeetttyyyyy.


I'd say it's a young adult, 3/4". Yup... I'm liking it too. :thumbsup:

___________________________________


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Noice! They should call that Royal Orange like the Royal Blues. Man your pics are clean. How bout some FTS of the new bat cave?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Noice! They should call that Royal Orange like the Royal Blues. Man your pics are clean. How bout some FTS of the new bat cave?


I like "Royal Orange" haha. Didn't even think about that one.

Once everything is set up and running, I'll post up a shot of the bat cave lol. Let's just say it's no longer a bedroom. :eek5:


----------



## jkan0228

How long have you noticed it? This gives me an estimate as to how fat they grow.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> How long have you noticed it? This gives me an estimate as to how fat they grow.


Noticed what Jeff? You lost me bro.


----------



## jkan0228

Like how old that "royal orange" 2 months? Any other mutants spotted?

Haha sorry I was watching a movie while typing this.


----------



## Alyssa

Hey Nick, what is your substrate of choice for your shrimp tanks?

That orange is one sick shrimp! Love it!


----------



## jkan0228

Being that nick is probably asleep and I am not, I'd say that he uses several different kinds. Akadama, Fluval Stratum and Aquasoil? Something like that. 

You setting up a new tank?


----------



## Alyssa

Sort of ... I have numerous shrimp tanks, but I'm not quite satisfied with them, or my current water parameters.

I'm going to be setting up some more tanks for my tiger strains, and right now I'm using rather inert substrates, and thinking maybe the tigers I got from Nick might like it better if I switched to what they had been used to when they were in his tank.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Like how old that "royal orange" 2 months? Any other mutants spotted?
> 
> Haha sorry I was watching a movie while typing this.


I have no idea. I received 2 tag alongs with my Red Tiger purchase. At first I thought I got jipped, but after talking with my source I confirmed it's actually a rare occurrance put out by the Reds and that they're worth a lot more :eek5:. 



Alyssa said:


> Hey Nick, what is your substrate of choice for your shrimp tanks?
> 
> That orange is one sick shrimp! Love it!


As of now, I've got 4 tanks running Double Red Line Akadama, and 2 tanks running ADA AS1. So far the Akadama is stable but I'll need more time with it to give a real review. I'm into my 3rd week with it. AS has been very good but a bit more pricey and you gotta watch for ammonia, unlike Akadama.


----------



## jkan0228

Looks like you hit the jackpot with your "Royal Orange"! Congrats.


----------



## speedie408

Anybody wanna see *BERRIED* K14 and *BERRIED* BTOE?


----------



## Ebichua

speedie408 said:


> Anybody wanna see *BERRIED* K14 and *BERRIED* BTOE?



Already?! Me! Me! Me! Me! 

I'm so envious of your shrimp Nick! I wish I ahd the $$$ for K14s. Hahahaha. Living vicariously through you right now :<


----------



## madness

speedie408 said:


> Anybody wanna see *BERRIED* K14 and *BERRIED* BTOE?


*rhetorical question* - a statement that is formulated as a question but that is not supposed to be answered




Just in case - the answer is YES.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Naw, show me some berried Cherries....didn't you get the memo? Low grade is the new high grade...so send me all your high grades!...


----------



## jkan0228

*POST THEM, DON'T BE SELFISH NOW, SHARING IS CARING!!*

Haha sorry got a bit carried away....


----------



## Alyssa

The ammonia is really only an issue at first, right? After it settles down, it isn't really much of a concern, is it?

And YES! More pics!


----------



## dhgyello04

speedie408 said:


> Anybody wanna see *BERRIED* K14 and *BERRIED* BTOE?


 
SPEEDIE,

Hurry up …. I can’t get any work done. I need to see that pic.


----------



## jkan0228

I guess he doesn't live up to his username... :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

haha guys, please bare with me. My buddy that I sold the K14s to has the berried K14... he'll post up the pics soon. I got errands to run but I promise I'll post up my berried BTOE tonite for you folks. :wink:



Alyssa said:


> The ammonia is really only an issue at first, right? After it settles down, it isn't really much of a concern, is it?
> 
> And YES! More pics!


Once your tank is cycled you should be fine. Just don't go stirring up the substrate once the tank is cycled .


----------



## speedie408

Here's a female BTOE BERRIED!! Not the best pic but you guys get the picture .


----------



## jimko

Spoiler.

Here are my Berried Black Tigers and K14! I'll post some pictures of the baby black tigers soon. Hope the female K14 carries to term and the baby K14s make.

Sorry the bad pictures.


----------



## speedie408

*WOOP THERE IT IS!!! *

Thanks for posting Jimmy!! Good luck with your new clutches bro! I know you'll do good! haha


----------



## shrimpnmoss

That Jimko sure has some green shrimp thumbs. How do you keep your tanks Jimko? Good luck, hope you get some royal blues out of the BTOE.


----------



## jkan0228

Wow! You guys make it seem so easy... Hopefully I'll be half as good some day... 

Better pics Nick! I wanna see your K14.


----------



## ykh

Did you get them berried from Nick or they become berried in your tanks? Anyway, congrats!



jimko said:


> Spoiler.
> 
> Here are my Berried Black Tigers and K14! I'll post some pictures of the baby black tigers soon. Hope the female K14 carries to term and the baby K14s make.
> 
> Sorry the bad pictures.


----------



## speedie408

ykh said:


> Did you get them berried from Nick or they become berried in your tanks? Anyway, congrats!


Jimmy got them from me but the berries were from his tank. It's that Frisco water they got up there. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Wow! You guys make it seem so easy... Hopefully I'll be half as good some day...
> 
> Better pics Nick! I wanna see your K14.


I sold all my K14s bro lol.


----------



## ykh

I see....it must be the ginseng that he used to feed them:biggrin: I'm going to start doing the same.



speedie408 said:


> Jimmy got them from me but the berries were from his tank. It's that Frisco water they got up there. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

Kean,

How are your shrimp doing bro? Post up some pics!


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> I sold all my K14s bro lol.


Aww man. Why??


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Aww man. Why??


Cause I need to make room for new stock homie. :icon_wink


----------



## jimko

shrimpnmoss said:


> That Jimko sure has some green shrimp thumbs. How do you keep your tanks Jimko? Good luck, hope you get some royal blues out of the BTOE.


I just dechlorinate with prime and add the shrimp (I know it's crazy, but that's how us city folks roll :hihi. I do have a couple royals at the moment, but Nick's pictures, but mine to shame so I don't want to post them (I posted one below).



ykh said:


> Did you get them berried from Nick or they become berried in your tanks? Anyway, congrats!


They berried in my tank. Crossing my finger in hopes she carries through and the babies survive. 

Thanks Guys and Good Luck with your Shrimps.


----------



## jkan0228

BTOE>K14 I see.


----------



## speedie408

Sick!!


----------



## h4n

wow so quick!!!! BTW nick, I tried the baby spinach last night and wow, they go nuts for it. Even my snails go after it!!! haha I only blanch a few pieces. What do you do with the rest of the unblanched baby spinach?


----------



## speedie408

Han,

You can blanch them all and freeze the individual leaves into little balls or you can freeze the individual leaves and blanch them individually later. Either or.


----------



## h4n

good to know! thanks! what other veggies you feed them?


----------



## speedie408

h4n said:


> good to know! thanks! what other veggies you feed them?


I haven't been brave enough to try other veggies but I read other folks feeding them carrots and stinging nettle leaves. Not exactly a vegetable but I also use Ketapang leaves.


----------



## h4n

haha ok where did you get the Ketapang leaves? same as using IAL?


----------



## jkan0228

Have you guys tried Mulberry leaves?


----------



## speedie408

h4n said:


> haha ok where did you get the Ketapang leaves? same as using IAL?


Ketapang = IAL  

You can find em all over evilbay. 



jkan0228 said:


> Have you guys tried Mulberry leaves?


My shrimp don't touch Mulberry leaves. I got a bag from Dogfish a while back and haven't used much of it.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> My shrimp don't touch Mulberry leaves. I got a bag from Dogfish a while back and haven't used much of it.


Yea I tried some spinach for my shrimp too but they no likey...


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Yea I tried some spinach for my shrimp too but they no likey...


How often are you feeding your shrimp and with what? I find that if you overfeed your shrimp or if they have an over abundance of "biofilm" in their tank, they tend not to care about other foods as much. This usually leads to shrimp deaths caused by high nitrates/ammonia. 

Try not to overfeed and keep the shrimp lean but healthy. They will tear up almost anything you toss in there. Blanched spinach being one of their favs. That or maybe you have a colony of undercover carnivorous shrimp (ghost shrimp) lol. :tongue:


----------



## GeToChKn

I find mine go for spinach if I don't feed for a few days. If they have some pellets or algae wafers they seem to get full for a few days and won't touch the spinach a day or two later. I don't feed for a few days and then feed spinach, they'll eat it. 

Overfeeding seems to biggest problem with shrimp and we all probably did it at the start. I knows its probably been the cause of some of my deaths early on, bacteria infections, etc. A well established tank that's been setup for months should have plenty of bio-film and stuff for them to eat and feed every few days with a variety of stuff each time and I've gotten a lot more babies around, less deaths, no mass infections, etc.

Its the same with most animals that we get and don't know any better. I have turtles and in reality, you should feed them the amount of pellets that can fit into their head once a day. Most feed handful's of pellets at the start and the turtles get fat, and all kinds of problems.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> How often are you feeding your shrimp and with what? I find that if you overfeed your shrimp or if they have an over abundance of "biofilm" in their tank, they tend not to care about other foods as much. This usually leads to shrimp deaths caused by high nitrates/ammonia.
> 
> Try not to overfeed and keep the shrimp lean but healthy. They will tear up almost anything you toss in there. Blanched spinach being one of their favs. That or maybe you have a colony of undercover carnivorous shrimp (ghost shrimp) lol. :tongue:


Well theres probably a significant amount of biofilm in the tank right now, this was my first time feeding them spinach so it looks like the biofilm is sustaining their diet right now.


----------



## h4n

Oh! Lol, Ya i did that when i first started with shrimp overfed, and caused random deaths. Now i feed every other day and only alittle and there good to go. They also keep the tanks very clean! if you dont feed alot.


----------



## speedie408

Guys,

Here's that suspected "red" OEBT color morph I posted a while back. It's changed quite dramatically since the last time I posted a picture. Check it out:

Before:









Now:


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice shrimp man. I lurk, but rarely post. But I had to say something about the red morph.

Orange Eyed Red Tigers?


----------



## jkan0228

Nick that was the shrimp I was talking about before. I was wondering if you had seen any others like it?


----------



## speedie408

Glad you like it Cable, and thanks.

This guy had another sibling that looked exactly like it but I cant seem to locate it anymore. I just happened to see this guy crawling along the glass this morning so I figured I'd snap some pics. 

If you take a good look at the before pic, you can see that the eyes are no longer orange. Weird... it also turned purple instead of red as I was kinda hoping.


----------



## cableguy69846

speedie408 said:


> Glad you like it Cable, and thanks.
> 
> This guy had another sibling that looked exactly like it but I cant seem to locate it anymore. I just happened to see this guy crawling along the glass this morning so I figured I'd snap some pics.
> 
> If you take a good look at the before pic, you can see that the eyes are no longer orange. Weird... it also turned purple instead of red as I was kinda hoping.


Maybe some selective breeding could bring those traits back a bit? I am not really sure on that though. Might be something fun to try at some point though.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Nick that was the shrimp I was talking about before. I was wondering if you had seen any others like it?


I sold most of my OEBT adults. Haven't had a new batch of babies since these. I do have some nice looking OEBT x BTOE babies tho . They kinda look like Royal Blues but with stripes. :biggrin:



cableguy69846 said:


> Maybe some selective breeding could bring those traits back a bit? I am not really sure on that though. Might be something fun to try at some point though.


It could be, we'll see what comes up in a few months once this shrimp reaches maturity. I'll play around with it for sure. Purple OEBT line anyone? :icon_lol:


----------



## cableguy69846

speedie408 said:


> I sold most of my OEBT adults. Haven't had a new batch of babies since these. I do have some nice looking OEBT x BTOE babies tho . They kinda look like Royal Blues but with stripes. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be, we'll see what comes up in a few months once this shrimp reaches maturity. I'll play around with it for sure. Purple OEBT line anyone? :icon_lol:


The purple OEBT was my next thought.roud:


----------



## h4n

wow nick! I wish i loved close to you I would love to see these shrimps and tank in person!!!

On a side note: after I fed my shrimps spinach i noctied every tank has a few berried females now! haha


----------



## speedie408

h4n said:


> wow nick! I wish i loved close to you I would love to see these shrimps and tank in person!!!
> 
> On a side note: after I fed my shrimps spinach i noctied every tank has a few berried females now! haha


Don't worry Han, I'll snap a pic of my "shrimp room" soon. :icon_wink It should be just as good as being here in person. 

Glad to hear the spinach is working out for you bro. Spinach is full of Vitamins and minerals that's perfect for shrimp.


----------



## h4n

haha true, your pictures are just as good!


----------



## speedie408

I've seen DK's oebt x bt hybrids and so I had to try it for myself. Though I didn't get any that looks similar to DK's "T-rex's", I did get some very nice blues. 

A while back I got some BTOEs and they all ended up being males. I tossed them all in with some of my darker OEBT females and these are what I got: they have a much more vibrant blue (similar to Royal Blues) compared to the regular oebt babies. Some of the older batches are starting to develop thicker and darker stripes compared to the regulars as well. This guy is almost 2 months old.


----------



## jrwestcoast

That little shrimp is amazing man.


----------



## h4n

thats pretty cool nick.


----------



## salmon

WOW! roud: that is an amazing shrimp


----------



## orchidman

Awesome shrimp dude!


----------



## jkan0228

Royal blue with stripes.... Awesome!! Can you get a super tiger and a BTOE hybrid?


----------



## speedie408

Thanks fellas!

Jeff - I'm sure you can. It's just a matter of time if someone hasn't already crossed them.


----------



## jkan0228

Super tiger with blue stripes.... It's up to you Nick! You are the chosen selective shrimp hybridizer!! Hahaha


----------



## speedie408

Lol forget super tigers, I want a crystal white crossed with a Royal Blue or BTOE.


----------



## jkan0228

Haha what could be the possibility?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Speedie do you have any SSSS snow whites to show off?


----------



## Ben.

awesome blue!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice shrimp man. I lurk, but rarely post. But I had to say something about the red morph.
> 
> Orange Eyed Red Tigers?


You don't get 3.7 thousand posts buy lurking and rarely posting!


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Haha what could be the possibility?


Endless!! 



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Speedie do you have any SSSS snow whites to show off?


Sorry no snow whites bro.


----------



## jkan0228

So basically crystal whites are the shrimp variables? The perfect subject for a mad scientist.


----------



## cableguy69846

Geniusdudekiran said:


> You don't get 3.7 thousand posts buy lurking and rarely posting!


Lol. Most of them are not even fish related and in my own threads. Lol. I need to make my way to other threads more often.

Nice blue shrimp Speedie. That thing is so flippin cool.roud:


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> So basically crystal whites are the shrimp variables? The perfect subject for a mad scientist.


That's what I've been told. :icon_cool 



cableguy69846 said:


> Nice blue shrimp Speedie. That thing is so flippin cool.roud:


Check out this F1 from a female OEBT x male BTOE from my first cross. It's 2 batches before the other cross I posted.


----------



## cableguy69846

OK, that is awesome. I would love to have some of those.:icon_cool


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Purple OEBT line anyone?


Consider me poor. :hihi:



speedie408 said:


>


Killier shrimp, bro! Me like!

By the way... when you get some Crystal whites and want to sell some LMK... going to be interested in some of those and BTOE's in the near future. First I gotta set up a few tanks though.


----------



## jkan0228

I have no idea which is which now.... You need to update with OP with all your hybrids, cross breeds, morphs etc. etc. etc. etc. etc!!


----------



## speedie408

Lol Sorry man, I know I should be more organized. haha

Anyway here's a quick HD Vid of my K14s, TTs, and a saddled Fire yellow neo. Check it out guys!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmyKV_cvL_c&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jkan0228

Awesome video! Watch in 720P guys! 

Your TT has a little greenish hue to it.


----------



## zachary908

More temptation... I'm going to be broke. :hihi:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Damn who sent you that ugly TT? Her saving grace is that she is holding a HUGE clutch...ahahahahah....


----------



## speedie408

This is her 3rd clutch!! She don't waste time at all. 

Zach - get them OT hours in bro! Haha


----------



## sayurasem

that smily face crs on the indian almond leaf freaks me out lol.


----------



## theemptythrone

man tt's are so gorgeous


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Zach - get them OT hours in bro! Haha


I'm working 16 or so extra hours this week, bro! Gotta build up the cash pile so I can get me some fancy shrimp! :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

You ready yet Zach? lol 

Here's more motivation for you brotha!









Currently growing these in my BTOE tank. Grew these out from 2 small strands. *Fissidens geppi*









*Rose moss*


----------



## jkan0228

MY FRICKIN GOSH!!!!!!! Now get the same shot with a TT. :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> MY FRICKIN GOSH!!!!!!! Now get the same shot with a TT. :biggrin:


:flick:

My TTs aren't runway models like the BTOEs. haha


----------



## zachary908

Sold a fair amount of plants this week, so I'm getting closer, bro! I should be ready by mid January!

I need to get the stuff to set up a tank though. :hihi: I've got some black sand from an established tank, so I can just use that capped with some leftover stratum and I should be set! I'll let you know. Worst comes to worse I'll send you some cash mid January, and have you hold some shrimp till my tank is ready if that's cool with you.


----------



## zachary908

By the way, what is pricing looking like for rose moss tiles? I might want some of that when you have it ready! :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Sold a fair amount of plants this week, so I'm getting closer, bro! I should be ready by mid January!
> 
> I need to get the stuff to set up a tank though. :hihi: I've got some black sand from an established tank, so I can just use that capped with some leftover stratum and I should be set! I'll let you know. Worst comes to worse I'll send you some cash mid January, and have you hold some shrimp till my tank is ready if that's cool with you.


I'll PM you once I get my shipment in . That should be fine. Like they say, "CASH is KING!" 



zachary908 said:


> By the way, what is pricing looking like for rose moss tiles? I might want some of that when you have it ready! :biggrin:


I've no idea yet bro. I started out with one tiny tile about 2 months ago and it all melted on me because it got algae infested. My [email protected] decided to use excel directly on it and killed 90% of it. This is what I got growing back from what I scavenged. I'll hook you up later... no worries.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> I'll PM you once I get my shipment in . That should be fine. Like they say, "CASH is KING!"
> 
> 
> 
> I've no idea yet bro. I started out with one tiny tile about 2 months ago and it all melted on me because it got algae infested. My [email protected] decided to use excel directly on it and killed 90% of it. This is what I got growing back from what I scavenged. I'll hook you up later... no worries.



Sweet, bro! Thanks. 

By the way, any news on that neat red stem in your "Buce farm tank" lol Did you get an ID on it?

Edit: Nvm on the stems, just saw your update in your other journal.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> :flick:
> 
> My TTs aren't runway models like the BTOEs. haha


I'm sure you'll find a way somehow.  

Btw do CRS interbreed with TT's?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Btw do CRS interbreed with TT's?


I still have not seen any solid evidence that TTs will breed with other Caridina sp. I'm going to say no, until I see real evidence . I've been keeping TTs with my OEBTs since I got them from Howard and no crosses yet. I actually want them to cross!! haha


----------



## jkan0228

And I want the hybrids!


----------



## theemptythrone

jkan0228 said:


> And I want the hybrids!


ill take the 2nds!


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> And I want the hybrids!





theemptythrone said:


> ill take the 2nds!


Noted


----------



## zachary908

Forget those two, Nick! Just send them to me! :biggrin: Or just send me your TT's and I'll do the crossing.


----------



## speedie408

haha They won't cross! Maybe a love potion is needed? lmao


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> haha They won't cross! Maybe a love potion is needed? lmao


Bahaha. Maybe.


----------



## !shadow!

Cupid's arrow seem to be super effective as well.


----------



## speedie408

!shadow! said:


> Cupid's arrow seem to be super effective as well.


For some reason this reminded me of Bubba, from Forrest Gump. Shrimp kabob!!


----------



## speedie408

Tonight on the menu: *Red Tiger Shrimp*










This shot was _almost _picture perfect... 









I also found my first BERRIED K14. YUP YUP!!


----------



## jkan0228

SEEXY SHRIMP!!! Lol


----------



## speedie408

Here she is. Best shot I could get tonight since she will not come out of hiding.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

she looks almost preggo


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> she looks almost preggo


Doode, I'm not kidding you... she's berried lol. It's just a bad angle. haha


----------



## shrimpnmoss

speedie408 said:


> Doode, I'm not kidding you... she's berried lol. It's just a bad angle. haha


you have my address for shipping?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> you have my address for shipping?


Text me bro. I'll save it this time. roud:


----------



## jimko

speedie408 said:


> Doode, I'm not kidding you... she's berried lol. It's just a bad angle. haha


I had to move everything to get those weak as shots I took.


----------



## Moe

Berried K14:bounce::bounce:


----------



## h4n

yay berried k14!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> Here she is. Best shot I could get tonight since she will not come out of hiding.


Is that the size of the K14s that you sell?


----------



## diwu13

speedie408 said:


> This shot was _almost _picture perfect...


Haha that giant piece of **** still hanging on


----------



## speedie408

jimko said:


> I had to move everything to get those weak as shots I took.


hahaha I know the feeling.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Is that the size of the K14s that you sell?


They were 1-2 molts smaller when I was selling them. 



diwu13 said:


> Haha that giant piece of **** still hanging on


You got good eyes sir! :icon_mrgr


----------



## dxiong5

Nice shrimp, Nick! You've got a little melting pot there, are you working on setting up individual tanks/a rack?


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Nice shrimp, Nick! You've got a little melting pot there, are you working on setting up individual tanks/a rack?


I've actually separated all the blacks already except for one berried female whom you see in the pic with the reds. As far as the TTs mixed with the K14s, I'm keeping them together for now since I got some more shrimp OTW!! :icon_cool I need more racks bro!

On a side note, this morning my K14 males are flying all over the place again! Along with them are the male TTs lol. I'm guessing another female K14 has molted. I know for sure there's no other female TT left to molt because all 3 of the only TT females I have are all berried atm. So I'm guessing the TTs can smell the K14 pheromones!! This should be interesting.


----------



## zachary908

Looking good, dude!


----------



## gnod

dang... you got some nice shrimps! 

and a sick camera lens.


----------



## zachary908

gnod said:


> dang... you got some nice shrimps!
> 
> and a sick camera lens.


It's not the lens, it's the pixie dust he uses. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

hahaha it's all in the camera. I suck at photography.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> hahaha it's all in the camera. I suck at photography.


Send me your camera.... :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

By is that second red tiger almost perfect? If its the green splotch, just clone it out.


----------



## jkan0228

orchidman said:


> By is that second red tiger almost perfect? If its the green splotch, just clone it out.


The shot was perfect except for the long strand of poop....


----------



## orchidman

Haha I didn't even notice!


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> Haha I didn't even notice!


Lol


----------



## speedie408

My assumption this morning was dead on. Low and behold this afternoon when I got back from work, #2 female K14 is now berried as well!! This lady wasn't shy at all, unlike the other.


----------



## zachary908

That's one hot mamma! :hihi:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

You might as well mail that one to me too. 

That's Dope!


----------



## Ebichua

So charismatic. Very nice photo


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> That's one hot mamma! :hihi:


This is her very first clutch of eggs too! 



shrimpnmoss said:


> You might as well mail that one to me too.
> 
> That's Dope!


You'll get yours bro, patience is virtue . haha 



Ebichua said:


> So charismatic. Very nice photo


Thanks Jerry. Nice to see you back in the game bro. roud:


----------



## jkan0228

Nick.... I'm starting to hate you now.... Hahaha


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> Nick.... I'm starting to hate you now.... Hahaha


Buy some of his shrimp, and then you can have a hot mamma of your own. :hihi:

Bahaha, sorry.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Are K14 PRL? And what's the going price on them?


----------



## jkan0228

Dont mind me....


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Nick.... I'm starting to hate you now.... Hahaha


No need to hate, I don't discriminate. I offered these FS and you never bought them. Your loss buddy . Once folks start breeding them, they'll go down in price dramatically. Just gotta wait .



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Are K14 PRL? And what's the going price on them?


Nope. K14s are said to be a pure line in itself that they will breed 98% true. This means all 98% of those babies will look just like their K14 parents. I've yet to find this fact, but as you can see... I will see for myself very soon now . I was selling them for $50 a pop.


----------



## jkan0228

Haha I was talking about your camera but oh we'll. :biggrin: 

Btw I'm in Japan again on the way home, and if all is well in my shrimp tank, I'm thinking about another rare crypt from you... Suggestions? :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Haha I was talking about your camera but oh we'll. :biggrin:
> 
> Btw I'm in Japan again on the way home, and if all is well in my shrimp tank, I'm thinking about another rare crypt from you... Suggestions? :hihi:


Once I upgrade to a Full Frame pro body, I'll sell you my 60D brotha.  

Rare crypts? You have all my nice crytps already don't you? Honestly I'm falling off the whole rare crypt bandwagon lol. I managed to get some buces but you don't like those...


----------



## zachary908

All the cool kids like buces.. I'm just too poor for more than the one sintang I have. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

Haha I only got 2 of yours! Surely you can think of something I don't have.... Remember I still got my rare crypts thread to reference. :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

Zach - when you get some shrimp, a buce might sneak in your package...who knows . 

Jeff - Kota tingii? That one's gonna cost you, or you can buy some shrimp too so it can also sneak into your package.


----------



## jkan0228

Pm me bro.... Can I get some fire reds from you? :biggrin:


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Zach - when you get some shrimp, a buce might sneak in your package...who knows .
> 
> Jeff - Kota tingii? That one's gonna cost you, or you can buy some shrimp too so it can also sneak into your package.


Oh boy, I sure wouldn't stop you from doing that! :biggrin:

What do you charge for Kota Tinigii now days, Nick?


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Don't sell Jeff anything until he post pictures of some Real Taiwanese Shrimps. Break out that phone!


----------



## jkan0228

Haha I didn't have time this trip bro.  too much family business. 

And I couldn't find Crimson Taiwan!! Ughhhh 

Zach that Kota Tingii is MINEEEEEEEE. Unless there's 2 to go around...


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Oh boy, I sure wouldn't stop you from doing that! :biggrin:
> 
> What do you charge for Kota Tinigii now days, Nick?


I don't even have any FS anymore, but I think I was charging $35/plant before. 



jkan0228 said:


> Pm me bro.... Can I get some fire reds from you? :biggrin:


I'll be getting some other shrimp, but no fire reds... they're a dime a dozen in the SnS. The only cheap shrimp I'll be carrying will be regular Tigers.



shrimpnmoss said:


> Don't sell Jeff anything until he post pictures of some Real Taiwanese Shrimps. Break out that phone!


Seriously. He's holding out big time!


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> I don't even have any FS anymore, but I think I was charging $35/plant before.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be getting some other shrimp, but no fire reds... they're a dime a dozen in the SnS. The only cheap shrimp I'll be carrying will be regular Tigers.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. He's holding out big time!


Pm coming your way so we can work out something when you do have any for sale.... 

Haha that's why I chose them!! Bro you need to create a master thread with all the shrimp you'll be selling....  

I have a good excuse so don't bother asking me. Maybe in the summer.


----------



## Alyssa

Love those pics!


----------



## speedie408

Thanks Alyssa!

Sorry guys... I just checked my Kota Tingii plants and I have none that are ready to ship. Their is one baby indeed but it's still too young to ship. Hit me up in spring. 

Now if you guys are looking for buce or erios. That's a whole different story


----------



## Moe

Them are some pretty ladies you got!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Start a new journal just for your Erios :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

Moe said:


> Them are some pretty ladies you got!


Thanks Moe.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Start a new journal just for your Erios :hihi:


haha I can't even keep track of my current journals anymore... no more. It's just a farm tank anyway. Nothing worth documenting.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> I'll be getting some other shrimp, but no fire reds... they're a dime a dozen in the SnS. The only cheap shrimp I'll be carrying will be regular Tigers


Do you have a list of all the shrimp you are able to order?


----------



## speedie408

Kiran,

Was there any shrimp in specific you're looking for?


----------



## Gulfcoastguy

BKK and WR would be nice.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> Kiran,
> 
> Was there any shrimp in specific you're looking for?


Anything you can get thats less than $20? Pumpkins? Chocolates?


----------



## speedie408

I won't have much stock to sell this time around guys. PM me if anything


----------



## jkan0228

Happy Late Birthday Nick!


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Happy Late Birthday Nick!


Thank you brother!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zachary908

Shoot, I missed it. Happy birthday, bro! I'd send you something if I had cool stuff. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

zachary908 said:


> Shoot, I missed it. Happy birthday, bro! I'd send you something if I had cool stuff. :hihi:


+1 on that... :hihi: 

Btw, updated my journal with ID's needed!


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Shoot, I missed it. Happy birthday, bro! I'd send you something if I had cool stuff. :hihi:


Thanks bro! 

No need to send anything. How about I send you something in a few weeks? haha



jkan0228 said:


> +1 on that... :hihi:
> 
> Btw, updated my journal with ID's needed!


I'll go check it out.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> No need to send anything. How about I send you something in a few weeks? haha



Haha, I should have the cash soon, so send me stuff then. :biggrin:


----------



## !shadow!

happy late b-day hopefully once my tank is cycled I will be putting some orders of shrimp .


----------



## speedie408

!shadow! said:


> happy late b-day hopefully once my tank is cycled I will be putting some orders of shrimp .


Thanks bro!! Much appreciated. 

My shrimp are coming in very soon so don't take too long.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Thanks bro!! Much appreciated.
> 
> My shrimp are coming in very soon so don't take too long.


Anything different about this times orders?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Anything different about this times orders?


Nothing is official yet until all shrimp are "in hand". You just gotta be patient . 

To answer your question, yes there will be different shrimps available.


----------



## jkan0228

Mucho excited now... Btw how many sids do you have now? Ever gonna outgrow your tank?.... :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Mucho excited now... Btw how many sids do you have now? Ever gonna outgrow your tank?.... :hihi:


Never  

They're dwarf for a good reason.


----------



## jkan0228

Dangit.... How long have you had them? Ever gonna have a complete change up in your stocking? Hehe


----------



## speedie408

I don't even wanna redo my tank dude... What makes you think I'll be getting rid of my fav fishes? Haha 

Honestly, if you really want SIDS, look for them. Their not that rare anymore.


----------



## jkan0228

Yea I know that. Rachel has them, mgamer has them... The only different is that rachel is all the way across in NY... Definitely saving up and getting some in the future.


----------



## Alyssa

speedie408 said:


> Nothing is official yet until all shrimp are "in hand". You just gotta be patient .
> 
> To answer your question, yes there will be different shrimps available.


Sweeeeet! roud:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Whats on the menu? You can't just show up with new shrimps.....I need to prep Mrs. Shrimpnmoss...hehe...


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Whats on the menu? You can't just show up with new shrimps.....I need to prep Mrs. Shrimpnmoss...hehe...


LOL 

Here's a tentative list: Prices will be posted later

- Taiwan Shadow Panda
- Crystal White bee
- BTOE
- Red Tiger

For folks who don't want to spend TOP DOLLAR:
- Reg. Tiger
- Sunkist Sakura


----------



## h4n

you love your tigers huh Nick? haha I might get some reg tigers from you...


----------



## theemptythrone

speedie408 said:


> LOL
> 
> Here's a tentative list: Prices will be posted later
> 
> - Taiwan Shadow Panda
> - Crystal White bee
> - BTOE
> - Red Tiger
> 
> For folks who don't want to spend TOP DOLLAR:
> - Reg. Tiger
> - Sunkist Sakura


Ooohhh tigers!:icon_surp


----------



## jnaz

Yeah, crystal whites!


----------



## speedie408

h4n said:


> you love your tigers huh Nick? haha I might get some reg tigers from you...





theemptythrone said:


> Ooohhh tigers!:icon_surp


LMK!!



jnaz said:


> Yeah, crystal whites!


What do you know about Crystal Whites jnaz? :hihi:


----------



## manualfocus

So, where does the line start for the shrimps? :bounce:


----------



## speedie408

manualfocus said:


> So, where does the line start for the shrimps? :bounce:


You're already in line, right here.


----------



## Naekuh

man i honestly have to say... u have the nicest tigers ive seen...


----------



## madness

Have you seen real orange bees on the purchase list?

I know that they aren't really that exotic but they just don't seem to be offered here and they might still be offered more in Germany.

http://www.planetinverts.com/Orange%20Bee%20Shrimp.html


----------



## gnod

speedie408 said:


> You're already in line, right here.


can i be in line too....for like a few years down the road purchases of your top stuff?


----------



## jkan0228

Shadow Panda.... Sounds like a killer! Haha


----------



## speedie408

Naekuh said:


> man i honestly have to say... u have the nicest tigers ive seen...


Thank you! :thumbsup:



madness said:


> Have you seen real orange bees on the purchase list?
> 
> I know that they aren't really that exotic but they just don't seem to be offered here and they might still be offered more in Germany.
> 
> http://www.planetinverts.com/Orange%20Bee%20Shrimp.html


I have not seen those, but I can surely ask for you. There's oftentimes stuff that's available, but not on the list . 



gnod said:


> can i be in line too....for like a few years down the road purchases of your top stuff?


Sure can. As long as you can wait. 



jkan0228 said:


> Shadow Panda.... Sounds like a killer! Haha


Oh they're killer indeed.


----------



## Alyssa

How about OEBTs?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Are we talking crystal white shrimp, or snow whites? Because crystal whites are ugly things  lol


----------



## speedie408

Alyssa said:


> How about OEBTs?


I won't be carrying OEBT but I know who does. He's local. Send me a PM and I'll let you know. 



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Are we talking crystal white shrimp, or snow whites? Because crystal whites are ugly things  lol


Ugly? All in the eye of the beholder of course. In fact, it's not looks that make this shrimp desirable *that's a hint*.  I was only allowed to purchase a limited quantity due to its rarity. You don't need it if you think it's ugly and only after what looks good to you 

btw I'll have Crystal White bee's, NOT Snow Whites.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

So then they are these: http://www.shrimpnow.com/mygallery/showimage.php?i=1372&c=43, correct?


----------



## zachary908

Dude, just cause I know things are going to sell fast...

Put me down for what we already discussed, plus 1 CW... once I see my pay check this week I might want more.


----------



## speedie408

Geniusdudekiran said:


> So then they are these: http://www.shrimpnow.com/mygallery/showimage.php?i=1372&c=43, correct?


Not gonna confirm about that picture, since it aint from my source, but it clearly says "Crystal White" so it's probably correct. 

This is my source's picture:











zachary908 said:


> Dude, just cause I know things are going to sell fast...
> 
> Put me down for what we already discussed, plus 1 CW... once I see my pay check this week I might want more.


I got you bro.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> Not gonna confirm about that picture, since it aint from my source, but it clearly says "Crystal White" so it's probably correct.
> 
> This is my source's picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got you bro.


They're interesting but it just doesn't do it for me. I could get 5x the snowballs for 1/5 the price... But I digress, what is the price range on the regular tigers this time?


----------



## speedie408

Geniusdudekiran said:


> They're interesting but it just doesn't do it for me. I could get 5x the snowballs for 1/5 the price... But I digress, what is the price range on the regular tigers this time?


LOL you still don't get it. It's all good tho. Most of these CW's are already pretty much reserved anyway for the die hard Caridina breeder guys who know what their intent is for.  *another hint* Snoballs won't breed with Caridina sp.  to yield you GOLD!


----------



## zachary908

Dude, personally I think those CW's look killer! And you know, the added bonus helps. :icon_wink


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> LOL you still don't get it. It's all good tho. Most of these CW's are already pretty much reserved anyway for the die hard Caridina breeder guys who know what their intent is for.  *another hint* Snoballs won't breed with Caridina sp.  to yield you GOLD!


I'm soooo confused!!! What is it? I know people just collect caridinas etc. just for breeding and selling obviously, but what are these hints!!?? Ahhhhh!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

zachary908 said:


> Dude, personally I think those CW's look killer! And you know, they added bonus helps. :icon_wink


What bonus!!!!!


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

speedie408 said:


> LOL you still don't get it. It's all good tho. Most of these CW's are already pretty much reserved anyway for the die hard Caridina breeder guys who know what their intent is for.  *another hint* Snoballs won't breed with Caridina sp.  to yield you GOLD!


Haha calm down there speedie. 

Ohhhh CW = crystal white. I got confused there :/ Yeah they're the beasts of the shrimp world. I mean what they produce is amazing (why are we not saying it? lol) but anyway I'm seriously interested in shadow pandas.

So when are you getting these shrimps in? Also, this is kind of beside the point, but I'm getting a pretty nice camera soon so I can take nice pictures of the shrimps you send me


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

*You all are killing me!* I cannot find anything on "what they produce" on google or ANYWHERE.


----------



## speedie408

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Haha calm down there speedie.
> 
> Ohhhh CW = crystal white. I got confused there :/ Yeah they're the beasts of the shrimp world. I mean what they produce is amazing (why are we not saying it? lol) but anyway I'm seriously interested in shadow pandas.
> 
> So when are you getting these shrimps in? Also, this is kind of beside the point, but I'm getting a pretty nice camera soon so I can take nice pictures of the shrimps you send me


Well... the cat's outta the bag now. lol Please explain to Kiran what more you know because I can't divulge any information myself. 



Geniusdudekiran said:


> *You all are killing me!* I cannot find anything on "what they produce" on google or ANYWHERE.


Now you wanna know about the "ugly" Crystal Whites huh?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I think I may have just read it -- that crossing them with Taiwan bees will give blue jellies or green hulks. @speedie408 -- I don't care, they're still ugly  lol


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Your source got any pics of shadow bee stock?


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

speedie408 said:


> Well... the cat's outta the bag now. lol Please explain to Kiran what more you know because I can't divulge any information myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you wanna know about the "ugly" Crystal Whites huh?



Haha buddy I didn't give anything away but I didn't see the point to it 

But yup you won the prize Geniusdudekiran


----------



## speedie408

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I think I may have just read it -- that crossing them with Taiwan bees will give blue jellies or green hulks. @speedie408 -- I don't care, they're still ugly  lol


LMAO ugly but so damn sexxay!! :eek5: :tongue:



shrimpnmoss said:


> Your source got any pics of shadow bee stock?


Not the highest quality picture I'll admit, but you get the idea.


----------



## speedie408

Senior Shrimpo said:


> So when are you getting these shrimps in? Also, this is kind of beside the point, but I'm getting a pretty nice camera soon so I can take nice pictures of the shrimps you send me


What cam are you getting? Please don't tell me Nikon... lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> Not the highest quality picture I'll admit, but you get the idea.


I would be jumping for joy if I took that picture. But this is Nick talking 

Anyway what was the price range for the CW or shadows? I admit the CWs are cool. But what defines a taiwan bee? Surely it's not just any Crystal...


----------



## speedie408

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I would be jumping for joy if I took that picture. But this is Nck talking
> 
> Anyway what was the price range for the CW or shadows? I admit the CWs are cool. But what defines a taiwan bee? Surely it's not just any Crystal...


I'll price them accordingly as I get them "in hand". :thumbsup:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> I'll price them accordingly as I get them "in hand". :thumbsup:


What is the maximum you could imagine them being. I'm just looking for a rough estimate, and it's just fun to coax information out of you  lol


----------



## zachary908

Geniusdudekiran said:


> What is the maximum you could imagine them being. I'm just looking for a rough estimate, and it's just fun to coax information out of you  lol


Kiran, he doesn't even have the shrimp, dude. Lets sit back and wait till he gets them in. 

Nick, good luck on the incoming order, brotha.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

I'm 100% down with that shadow bee...I hope you ordered a lot...Mrs. Shrimpnmoss gave the big 10-4 to a new tank since I sold my frogs AND broke down a tank...


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> I'm 100% down with that shadow bee...I hope you ordered a lot......


You'll just have to wait and find out like Kiran up there, won't you? lol


----------



## PC1

shrimpnmoss said:


> I'm 100% down with that shadow bee...I hope you ordered a lot...Mrs. Shrimpnmoss gave the big 10-4 to a new tank since I sold my frogs AND broke down a tank...


I had to put it to a vote, Sorry Howard no shadow bee's for you! lol


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

speedie408 said:


> What cam are you getting? Please don't tell me Nikon... lol


Haha no way bro! Nikon is all about looks and canon is more about actual goods inside the camera, though both are great and I wouldn't fault either. That being said I went with a sony nex 5n just because I want something on the go. My buddy has one, and he's taken some fantastic pictures with it (and I love gimmicks like the touch screen and panorama mode)

My options included the t3i or a used 60d. Correct me if I'm wrong but as far as most technical aspects aren't they very similar/the same? I was also looking at a friend of mine's 7D which he offered for $1000 but I don't need that good of a camera. I'm interested in photography always and will always love Canon stuff but I need something I can grow with. Maybe in a year or two but for now I'm very happy with my gimmicky little camera, which will be arriving in 2-5 business days.

Speedie, GLWS, I'm sure you'll have no problem selling as your pictures match the shrimp's quality dead on and they're fantastic. Haha sorry for that total segway.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Okay I might as well learn a little patience... My wallet is going to have a heart attack though. Which is ironic, because how do you pay for your wallet's medical bills if your money's in your wallet? Oooooh... Deep :hihi:

So, what exactly does define a Taiwan Bee?

On a side note, I think I had too much caffeine within a... Ummm... 2 hr period, so yeah. I'm gonna go to bed early now. But I can't sleep xD. Whoah! Another paradox! Wow! I find myself thinking very deep, meaningful things when I have too much caffeine. I'm not gonna sleep now, I'm gonna go sit in my nice leather chair and read Steve Jobs by Walter Isaacson and then I'm gonna discover the meaning of life. Goodnight everyone . I will be normal tommorow


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

shrimpnmoss said:


> I'm 100% down with that shadow bee...I hope you ordered a lot...Mrs. Shrimpnmoss gave the big 10-4 to a new tank since I sold my frogs AND broke down a tank...





speedie408 said:


> You'll just have to wait and find out like Kiran up there, won't you? lol


:hihi: Howard -- welcome to the club


----------



## jrwestcoast

That pic of the crystal white is really nice and also like to see some shadow pics Nick. Also on a side not one of my one of my K14 is berried.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Geniusdudekiran said:


> So, what exactly does define a Taiwan Bee?



BKK, WR, Pandas, Blue Bolts, Hulks, Jellies, are all Taiwan Bees...they were made by Taiwanese Breeders...WooT!


----------



## speedie408

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Haha no way bro! Nikon is all about looks and canon is more about actual goods inside the camera, though both are great and I wouldn't fault either. That being said I went with a sony nex 5n just because I want something on the go. My buddy has one, and he's taken some fantastic pictures with it (and I love gimmicks like the touch screen and panorama mode)
> 
> My options included the t3i or a used 60d. Correct me if I'm wrong but as far as most technical aspects aren't they very similar/the same? I was also looking at a friend of mine's 7D which he offered for $1000 but I don't need that good of a camera. I'm interested in photography always and will always love Canon stuff but I need something I can grow with. Maybe in a year or two but for now I'm very happy with my gimmicky little camera, which will be arriving in 2-5 business days.
> 
> Speedie, GLWS, I'm sure you'll have no problem selling as your pictures match the shrimp's quality dead on and they're fantastic. Haha sorry for that total segway.


I've heard good things about those new Sony Nex cams. Good luck with it! I was only playing about what I said about Nikon lol. I don't care what you shoot with, as long as the end product is executed with precision/skill, the camera is merely a tool for an artist. :thumbsup:

Thanks bro.


----------



## jkan0228

Haha Kiran isn't that much of a genius how is he? :hihi: just think of them as a super variable in a breeding experiment. The outcomes are infinite(I think).


----------



## speedie408

jrwestcoast said:


> That pic of the crystal white is really nice and also like to see some shadow pics Nick. Also on a side not one of my one of my K14 is berried.


That is friggin AWESOME Jesus!! I'm hella happy for you! It must be something in the water because I just got another berried one yesterday as well!! :eek5: haha


----------



## shrimpnmoss

jrwestcoast said:


> That pic of the crystal white is really nice and also like to see some shadow pics Nick. Also on a side not one of my one of my K14 is berried.



Good luck JR! I want some more K14s too....this time I won't mix them with my other CRS...hehe..


----------



## jkan0228

shrimpnmoss said:


> BKK, WR, Pandas, Blue Bolts, Hulks, Jellies, are all Taiwan Bees...they were made by Taiwanese Breeders...WooT!


I though Taiwan bees were only one shrimp.... Haha Taiwanese FTW!! We the best.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

speedie408 said:


> I've heard good things about those new Sony Nex cams. Good luck with it! I was only playing about what I said about Nikon lol. I don't care what you shoot with, as long as the end product is executed with precision/skill, the camera is merely a tool for an artist. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks bro.


I know I was skeptical when I heard mirrorless camera, it sounded like a Point & shoot at first, then I read into it and thought "ooh that makes sense." lol

Jellies are just, the coolest things in the world


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Geniusdudekiran said:


> :hihi: Howard -- welcome to the club


Lol...I'm gonna Asian Supermarket you....hahahah...j/k


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

shrimpnmoss said:


> BKK, WR, Pandas, Blue Bolts, Hulks, Jellies, are all Taiwan Bees...they were made by Taiwanese Breeders...WooT!


Okay. Cool. That's what I thought, I just didn't know if it included CRS and CBS.



jkan0228 said:


> I though Taiwan bees were only one shrimp.... Haha Taiwanese FTW!! We the best.


Many, we don't get any cool shrimp from India... Just giant-a*s prawns lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

shrimpnmoss said:


> Lol...I'm gonna Asian Supermarket you....hahahah...j/k


I don't get it... What am I missing? I have a feeling of deja vu lol

Funny tangent -- in SF over the summer, my dad was at a red light and was a *little* bit over the crosswalk. This old Asian guy stops and looks at him like he can't cross, and my moms like, "hey you should back up a little," and my dad's like, "that's stupid he can walk". So, the guy waits a minute, then walks exaggeratedly outwards, crosses, and flicks my dad off, turns around, and walks off. lol

With my little brother and sister in the back seat... Funny stuff.


----------



## jkan0228

Don't worry Kiran. It's probably some Asian joke that Mr. Shrimpnmoss came up with that even I don't get... Lol


----------



## jimko

I want some (so bad), but no room!!! Good luck to who ever gets them.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

jkan0228 said:


> Don't worry Kiran. It's probably some Asian joke that Mr. Shrimpnmoss came up with that even I don't get... Lol


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...408s-emersed-collection-update-12-15-a-9.html


----------



## jkan0228

shrimpnmoss said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...408s-emersed-collection-update-12-15-a-9.html


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA how could I forget. Kiran if you're the genius you claim to be then you shouldve also gotten it. :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

jkan0228 said:


> Don't worry Kiran. It's probably some Asian joke that Mr. Shrimpnmoss came up with that even I don't get... Lol


Lmao


----------



## zachary908

:eek5:Wait a second.. what thread is this again? ......


----------



## jkan0228

The derailer? Sorry Nick :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

I gathered something about Tawian Bees, Asian seafood, wait, WHAT?! lol

That'd be the most expensive meal I'd ever eat. But I wouldn't eat it in the first place, I'd throw the plate in the chef's face for killing $3000 worth of Taiwan Bees just to fill me as much as... Something small... A crouton. lol

And I cease the derailing... Now.


----------



## speedie408

haha all good Jeff. 

It's them Viet and Chinese old ladies!!  They have no common courtesy whatsoever! Sorry if I ran into your mom and told her off guys. I shop at the local Asian Supermarkets a lot and I don't let those old fogies push me around like there's no line. It's pretty much a free for all. Some places have the number system where you gotta take a number which is a much less hostile environment.


----------



## jkan0228

Ahhh yes the number system.... Hey Nick you wanna pm me the prices of the new shrimp just for future references? Unless you dont have an idea yet?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Ahhh yes the number system.... Hey Nick you wanna pm me the prices of the new shrimp just for future references? Unless you dont have an idea yet?


You sure your mom's gonna let you spend cash from your college fund? hahaha :tongue:


----------



## jone

What do you have left for sale???? what kind of shrimpies..


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> You sure your mom's gonna let you spend cash from your college fund? hahaha :tongue:


For future references doesn't mean I'll be getting any... The key word is "future" in there... A month, a year, 5 years?... :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

jone said:


> What do you have left for sale???? what kind of shrimpies..


Not at the moment. It won't be much longer though.  



jkan0228 said:


> For future references doesn't mean I'll be getting any... The key word is "future" in there... A month, a year, 5 years?... :hihi:


Then ask me in the "future"  haha


----------



## jkan0228

Awww man! I wanna know now! Haha I guess I'll just wait till your stock comes in...


----------



## zachary908

Nick, I keep hearing this annoying noise and can't figure out what it is...

Oh wait, it's my wallet crying. :hihi:

Pm'ing you real quick.


----------



## speedie408

BTOE muching on a crushed snail snack. YUMMY... guts!


----------



## jkan0228

Protein snack right there...Be sure to add salt and pepper with that... Maybe some salsa too... :hihi: If the snail rots, does it release anything other than ammonia that's harmful? 

Btw Nick, one of my "female" rili's apparently manned up and I have a berries rili now... Lol watch for an update tomorrow...


----------



## speedie408

Good rule of thumb with feeding shrimp (at least for my tanks) is to only feed what they can eat within 2-3hrs. Anything more and you're asking for trouble. 

Congrats on the berried rili dude!


----------



## jkan0228

Yea apparently my shrimp don't like spinach, mulberry and anything else that I've put in the tank... Bio film>commercial food?


----------



## zachary908

Wicked shot, bro! I love those BTOE's!


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Yea apparently my shrimp don't like spinach, mulberry and anything else that I've put in the tank... Bio film>commercial food?


Biofilm is actually healthy for the shrimp. You just need to make sure they maintain a balanced diet. From my limited experience, Neos don't fancy blanched spinach as much as Caridinas. Maybe jimko can assist you to get you in the right direction as to what he feeds his rilis? Send him a PM to pester him :icon_cool.



zachary908 said:


> Wicked shot, bro! I love those BTOE's!


That's why you got 11 coming your way!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RandomMan

My Rilis love blanched spinach and cucumber. Get a pot of water boiling, throw them in. Set a timer for 1.5 min, when it goes off transfer to a bowl of water and ice and let sit for 5 min. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Alyssa

Hmmm maybe I didn't cook the spinach long enough in the microwave then - cuz none of my shrimps remotely even looked at the stuff.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

I get a lot of swarming when I feed mustard greens. My shrimp doesn't react to spinach.


----------



## RandomMan

Alyssa said:


> Hmmm maybe I didn't cook the spinach long enough in the microwave then - cuz none of my shrimps remotely even looked at the stuff.


Probably. The spinach should be really soft and easy to tear. If its not cooked enough, they'll completely ignore it. Mine eat both "baby" spinach, and the full sized adult leaves.

This is with both my Red Rili's and Fire Reds. Snails also love it as well.


----------



## Jorge_Burrito

My shrimp look at spinach with disgust, but seem to enjoy blanched zucchini.


----------



## PC1

I think all my shrimp would swarm and attack me like little pirahnas if I tried taking spinach away lol


----------



## !shadow!

those shadow bees look really nice. Thanks for the pics you read my mind.


----------



## !shadow!

forgot to ask if they are more pricier than the bkks?


----------



## orchidman

speedie408 said:


> haha all good Jeff.
> 
> It's them Viet and Chinese old ladies!!  They have no common courtesy whatsoever! Sorry if I ran into your mom and told her off guys. I shop at the local Asian Supermarkets a lot and I don't let those old fogies push me around like there's no line. It's pretty much a free for all. Some places have the number system where you gotta take a number which is a much less hostile environment.


thats my gramma your talking about! but its SOO true! haha! she brings me to help her push and shove!


----------



## jkan0228

orchidman said:


> thats my gramma your talking about! but its SOO true! haha! she brings me to help her push and shove!


Your so frickin big... Atleast thats what I see on facebook...


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> Your so frickin big... Atleast thats what I see on facebook...


for a vietnamese kid who's parents are 5'2" and 5'8", id say im pretty big. thick to, not just tall and thin. im a 200 pound vietnames-mart-shopping/pushing machine  :iamwithst


----------



## jkan0228

6'2" 170lbs... And the derailing stops HERE!


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> 6'2" 170lbs... And the derailing stops HERE!


skinny! at least from what i saw on facebook  haha 

sorry nick,


----------



## speedie408

haha you guys crack me up. It's all good, I don't mind


----------



## jkan0228

Well then nick... How big are YOU? Lol that TT you posted some time ago. The one with the green pigments near the top of his body. Was it mixed with a red tiger? Or did it naturally get those pigments?


----------



## OVT

<jaw on the floor> I hate this thread, I hate the pictures ... I need a new tank ... I need it now ... for shrimp  GJ, btw


----------



## splur

What lens/camera do you have? I'm almost more amazed by the shots you're getting, makes my camera look like I'm taking pictures with a disposable camera from 1980s.


----------



## jkan0228

I think he has one of these.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Well then nick... How big are YOU? Lol that TT you posted some time ago. The one with the green pigments near the top of his body. Was it mixed with a red tiger? Or did it naturally get those pigments?


If you look hard enough in the TPT self portrait thread, I'm in there .



OVT said:


> <jaw on the floor> I hate this thread, I hate the pictures ... I need a new tank ... I need it now ... for shrimp  GJ, btw


Sorry OVT. I won't post any more pictures then. :tongue:



splur said:


> What lens/camera do you have? I'm almost more amazed by the shots you're getting, makes my camera look like I'm taking pictures with a disposable camera from 1980s.


Canon 60D with the 100mm f/2.8 macro. Thank you for the kind words my friend. Means a lot! 



jkan0228 said:


> I think he has one of these.


LMAO!! Your a clown bro :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

POST 1000!!! 
Ok I'm done


----------



## Alyssa

Ahhhh then yeah I didn't cook the spinach enough! They SHOULD adore spinach, since Nick's shrimps swarm for it and they are shrimps I got from him ... so they should love it. 

I will try cooking it like Random does and see if that changes things!


----------



## speedie408

Alyssa said:


> Ahhhh then yeah I didn't cook the spinach enough! They SHOULD adore spinach, since Nick's shrimps swarm for it and they are shrimps I got from him ... so they should love it.
> 
> I will try cooking it like Random does and see if that changes things!


All I do is stick it in a coffee mug with about 1" of water at the bottom and pop it in the microwave for 2 minutes. The key is, if the spinach leaf floats when you try feeding it to your shrimp, it's not quite blanched enough yet. Leaves that are ready always sink. Hope that helps.


----------



## speedie408

Take a look at these bad boys!!! I'll be getting my hands on these SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON! Be patient folks. True *ROYAL BLUE TIGERS*!! No fancy flash to get the blues to come out.


----------



## h4n

I cant wait!!! yay


----------



## speedie408

h4n said:


> I cant wait!!! yay


You and me both! :hihi:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Thank god I'm outta shrimp money for now.


----------



## jnaz

speedie408 said:


> Take a look at these bad boys!!! I'll be getting my hands on these SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON! Be patient folks. True *ROYAL BLUE TIGERS*!!


True Royal Blues as in all of their offspring are royal blue?


----------



## zergling

Royal Blue Tigers?!?!

Perfect timing - I just moved all the fish out of my 12" cube :icon_twis


----------



## speedie408

jnaz said:


> True Royal Blues as in all of their offspring are royal blue?


Not 100% but almost. Thats what my source said.


----------



## Obakemono

speedie408 said:


> BTOE muching on a crushed snail snack. YUMMY... guts!


"Hello, my name is Nick and I will be your waiter today, Sir. Our house special is the raw Escargot on the half shell." :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

zergling said:


> Royal Blue Tigers?!?!
> 
> Perfect timing - I just moved all the fish out of my 12" cube :icon_twis


Just LMK bro! :biggrin:



Obakemono said:


> "Hello, my name is Nick and I will be your waiter today, Sir. Our house special is the raw Escargot on the half shell." :biggrin:


Heck I'm no waiter, I'm the Chef!! :hihi: :icon_wink


----------



## zachary908

Shoot, bro... this may make me re think my plans. :hihi:


----------



## Alyssa

Ohhh you KNOW I'ma going to want some of them!!

How much do I need to start setting aside and save up for them babies???


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


> Just LMK bro!


Fo sho brah! (Or whatever the asian kids down there at san jo like to say :hihi: )

I'm getting my car on the 26th, so depending on when your shipment arrives, I'll definitely be in touch.


----------



## speedie408

Alyssa said:


> Ohhh you KNOW I'ma going to want some of them!!
> 
> How much do I need to start setting aside and save up for them babies???


Haha  I have no idea on prices yet Alyssa. Probably not till I make the purchase later. 



zergling said:


> Fo sho brah! (Or whatever the asian kids down there at san jo like to say :hihi: )
> 
> I'm getting my car on the 26th, so depending on when your shipment arrives, I'll definitely be in touch.


Grats on the new ride man! What are you getting? 

Not exactly sure what the latest lingo the kids these days are using so you probably know more than me already, "bruh" haha


----------



## jrwestcoast

Hey Nick put me down for some of the ROYAL BLUE TIGERS man:icon_bigg. They are amazing, I am going to have to sneak a new tank, that will make it 8 and counting...


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


> Grats on the new ride man! What are you getting?
> 
> Not exactly sure what the latest lingo the kids these days are using so you probably know more than me already, "bruh" haha


This grocery-getting, family-hauling, snow mobile!










As for the lingo, your kids will eventually teach you that :hihi:


.......and my apologies for contributing to more off-topic talk :redface:


----------



## jkan0228

zergling said:


> This grocery-getting, family-hauling, snow mobile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the lingo, your kids will eventually teach you that :hihi:
> 
> 
> .......and my apologies for contributing to more off-topic talk :redface:


I do it all the time. Nick never gets mad.... But I'm straining myself to comment....
I want that car!!


----------



## speedie408

jrwestcoast said:


> Hey Nick put me down for some of the ROYAL BLUE TIGERS man:icon_bigg. They are amazing, I am going to have to sneak a new tank, that will make it 8 and counting...


Jesus, anything you want bro. You've got some time since I won't be getting any Royals for my upcoming order. Most likely in Feb.



zergling said:


> This grocery-getting, family-hauling, snow mobile!


Sick subie dude! Grocery getting in style. roud:



jkan0228 said:


> I do it all the time. Nick never gets mad.... But I'm straining myself to comment....
> I want that car!!


You're right. I never get mad, only with you :icon_wink :icon_lol:


----------



## jrwestcoast

That sounds good Nick. Just pick-up a 20L so setting up this weekend.


----------



## speedie408

jrwestcoast said:


> That sounds good Nick. Just pick-up a 20L so setting up this weekend.


That's awesome! How's the berried mama K14 doing for you?


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Jesus, anything you want bro. You've got some time since I won't be getting any Royals for my upcoming order. Most likely in Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> Sick subie dude! Grocery getting in style. roud:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. I never get mad, only with you :icon_wink :icon_lol:


Haha aite man, gonna stop derailing from now on...


----------



## jrwestcoast

speedie408 said:


> That's awesome! How's the berried mama K14 doing for you?


The K14 mama is still doing good, hopefully I got the pH issue under control and don't have a spike.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Haha aite man, gonna stop derailing from now on...


hahaha we both know that's a lie :icon_lol:



jrwestcoast said:


> The K14 mama is still doing good, hopefully I got the pH issue under control and don't have a spike.


Do you have plants in your tank? You don't inject CO2 right?


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> hahaha we both know that's a lie :icon_lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have plants in your tank? You don't inject CO2 right?


We shall see about that! But if I continue to comment then yes I'd be lying... :hihi: so until then...


----------



## orchidman

I shoot Nikon. So he is more likely to be mad at me!


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> I shoot Nikon. So he is more likely to be mad at me!


Nikonians are amateurs, except you Bob. :icon_twis :icon_wink 

Seriously though, it takes a lot to get me mad. The Asian Super Market get's me mad! :angryfire


----------



## jrwestcoast

speedie408 said:


> hahaha we both know that's a lie :icon_lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have plants in your tank? You don't inject CO2 right?


Only moss and no co2 and it's the only one that has an issue. My other tanks are stable.


----------



## speedie408

jrwestcoast said:


> Only moss and no co2 and it's the only one that has an issue. My other tanks are stable.


UGF with Akadama correct>? What filter are you using? Could it be that the tank still needs to be fully cycled still. Mine took like a month to fully cycle, then again it wasn't my PH that was swinging, it was my nitrates. 

I hope it's stabilized for you now and take care of that big momma! :thumbsup:


----------



## jrwestcoast

Yea UGF with akadama and an Eheim 2213 and a canister pre-filter. Tanks been running for about 3 months only had 2 feeder guppies and some snails. So don't really know what happen. I have a ph meter now to keep an eye on it.


----------



## speedie408

jrwestcoast said:


> Yea UGF with akadama and an Eheim 2213 and a canister pre-filter. Tanks been running for about 3 months only had 2 feeder guppies and some snails. So don't really know what happen. I have a ph meter now to keep an eye on it.


Using RO water, remineralized right?

You should be good.


----------



## jrwestcoast

Yea have an RO/DI and mineralize it.


----------



## Alyssa

speedie408 said:


> Haha  I have no idea on prices yet Alyssa. Probably not till I make the purchase later.


LMK as soon as possible so I can start saving pretty please with pretty tiger shrimp on top? :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

Alyssa said:


> LMK as soon as possible so I can start saving pretty please with pretty tiger shrimp on top? :hihi:


I'll let you know Alyssa.


----------



## jkan0228

Btw nick I got the full series of the last air bender... Wanna do a trade? Haha jkjk


----------



## speedie408

Have it!


----------



## jkan0228

Of course..... It was worth a try. :hihi: 

Have you tried cross breeding anything? Like purposely.

And hows the purple tiger doing?


----------



## speedie408

Not purposely but I've been "temporarily" housing my TTs with my K14 since I acquired my last shipment and if you hadn't read it a few pages back, I noticed both TT and K14 males doing the mating dance when my female k14s molted. I now have 4 confirmed K14 females berried that could potentially be crossed with TTs. We'll have to wait n see how the babies come out shall we?


----------



## jkan0228

Those are gonna be some sexy babies... Or just plain old ugly... :hihi:

What about that purple shrimp a bajillion pages back?


----------



## speedie408

I still have the purple tiger, somewhere. Haven't looked for it in a while though. I'll see if I can spot it again for an update soon.


----------



## orchidman

Last air bender, FTW!

Purple shrimp?? Now your talking g my language!!

I thought TT and CRS were different species


----------



## speedie408

I saw the male TT's mating with the molted female k14s with my own eyes . I'll keep posted on this thread.


----------



## zergling

You know what's funny, Nick? When I showed the pic of the royal blues, my gf jokingly asked if you have purple shrimp!


----------



## zachary908

Nick, brotha!!!

Can't wait to see those sexy hybrids. I really want to see a TTXBTOE...


----------



## speedie408

zergling said:


> You know what's funny, Nick? When I showed the pic of the royal blues, my gf jokingly asked if you have purple shrimp!


It's a freak of nature, but yea I have one. :hihi:



zachary908 said:


> Nick, brotha!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see those sexy hybrids. I really want to see a TTXBTOE...


Now that I've seen the TTs cross with my K14s, I will no longer doubt TTs crossing with Tigers. Will I try that experiment? Probably not right now. I got no room!


----------



## PC1

speedie408 said:


> Now that I've seen the TTs cross with my K14s, I will no longer doubt TTs crossing with Tigers. Will I try that experiment? Probably not right now. I got no room!


I have 30 young BOETxCRS that I am playing with.


----------



## zachary908

PC1 said:


> I have 30 young BOETxCRS that I am playing with.


Any pics of the offspring? :biggrin:


----------



## PC1

not right now but I will try later today


----------



## zachary908

PC1 said:


> not right now but I will try later today


Sweet! 

Nick, sorry for the derail, brotha.


----------



## speedie408

PC1 said:


> I have 30 young BOETxCRS that I am playing with.


NICE!! Post up when you get a chance bro! And hurry up on posting that berried RED Tiger!! :hihi:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Seriously...why are you holding out PC1?....let's see the shrimps that I know you're hoarding...


----------



## sublimescorpio

Nice, love these crossings!


----------



## PC1

shrimpnmoss said:


> Seriously...why are you holding out PC1?....let's see the shrimps that I know you're hoarding...


Who me? lol I'll try and snap a few tonight of the berried red for speedie. Small clutch but she is still doing her job


----------



## speedie408

Finally got one of my Royal Blue's berried.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Farmers can grow anything I tell ya....I hear your plants crying cause Farmer Nick is farming something else...:frown:


----------



## speedie408

This is the baby BTOExOEBT that's grown a bit since the last time I posted it up. Looks like a Royal right?










And then this is the "purple" one that also grown since last time. It's also changing color to more of a reddish shade now.


----------



## jkan0228

I have a nice farm for any plants... Always welcome in my home :hihi: 

Congrats Nick.

Sexy purple shrimp dude! Who are the parents?


----------



## speedie408

Parents to the purple are OEBTs. I just sold off all the blonds and light blues and kept the really dark ones and this one came out of those dark ones. The dark ones had alot of red in them, but on their backs only. This one seems to have lost the darkness and replaced it with reds.

I'll call it OEPT!! Orange Eye *Purple *Tiger!! lmao or is it magenta?


----------



## shrimpnmoss

You might as well toss in one of those female K14s in there after she gives birth....and see if you can make some white tigers while you're at it....


----------



## jkan0228

You should cross your OEPT with a super tiger. Or a red tiger.


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> You might as well toss in one of those female K14s in there after she gives birth....and see if you can make some white tigers while you're at it....


That's the plan brotha. :thumbsup: I'm just gonna keep em all in a melting pot of Caridinas. Let's see if we can make some smiley face tigers.



jkan0228 said:


> You should cross your OEPT with a super tiger. Or a red tiger.


Red tigers may bring out some red stripes to match the purple better... you might be onto something there Jeff :icon_idea roud:


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Farmers can grow anything I tell ya....I hear your plants crying cause Farmer Nick is farming something else...:frown:


LOL the plants are doing fine. They're still half alive :hihi:. I'm battling green water in my erio tank and I'm winning. Borrowed a buddies UV filter for it and it's looking much better after 3 days of 50% WC, everyday.


----------



## zachary908

Nice pics nick.

So random thought, but.... If you crossed BTOE's with Crystal Whites (Assuming that's even possible) Do you think that over time the Crystal whites would thin the BTOE pigment enough to yield a higher amount of Royal blues? :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Nice pics nick.
> 
> So random thought, but.... If you crossed BTOE's with Crystal Whites (Assuming that's even possible) Do you think that over time the Crystal whites would thin the BTOE pigment enough to yield a higher amount of Royal blues? :biggrin:


Honestly Zach, I have no idea but from what Adam (MrFusion) explained in a different thread, yes that should work. There may be different variables involved since Tigers normally have the stripes tossed in as far as body markings so we might see some stripes pop back up.. who knows. :biggrin:


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Honestly Zach, I have no idea but from what Adam (MrFusion) explained in a different thread, yes that should work. There may be different variables involved since Tigers normally have the stripes tossed in as far as body markings so we might see some stripes pop back up.. who knows. :biggrin:


Could be interesting to try...

Man, I need more cash. :hihi:


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear

I seriously HATE threads like these, but yet I can't stay away from them.


----------



## zachary908

DesmondTheMoonBear said:


> I seriously HATE threads like these, but yet I can't stay away from them.


So you're saying having money in your wallet is a good thing? :hihi: Sorry, I'm brainwashed. Bahahah!


----------



## speedie408

Glad I could assist fellas  Just sharing what I love. 

Here's a crop I did this morning of the female berried Royal. Quality aint the best but it's better than no shot.


----------



## zachary908

That's sick, bro!


----------



## speedie408

Opps, I just noticed I need to update my watermark to 2012. haha

Thanks Zach!


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> That's the plan brotha. :thumbsup: I'm just gonna keep em all in a melting pot of Caridinas. Let's see if we can make some smiley face tigers.
> 
> 
> 
> Red tigers may bring out some red stripes to match the purple better... you might be onto something there Jeff :icon_idea roud:


Gimme those babies and I'll do the breeding. :hihi:


----------



## dhgyello04

speedie408 said:


> Finally got one of my Royal Blue's berried.


OMG!!! Thoughs are going to cost a million dollars. When you decide to sell them. I think you should only sell them to your local and loyal fans of central California. ;-)


----------



## mjbn

speedie408 said:


> Glad I could assist fellas  Just sharing what I love.
> 
> Here's a crop I did this morning of the female berried Royal. Quality aint the best but it's better than no shot.


That's crazy! The color of your shrimp are so nice:O &The quality is perfect still!


----------



## jrwestcoast

dhgyello04 said:


> omg!!! Thoughs are going to cost a million dollars. When you decide to sell them. I think you should only sell them to your local and loyal fans of central california. ;-)


lol. +1


----------



## speedie408

Local or not, I don't discriminate . Cash is KING! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Local or not, I don't discriminate . Cash is KING!
> 
> Thanks guys!


Sweet, the Indiana boy is saved. :hihi:


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

Cooooooool eggs haha. 

I have a bit of a lameo noob photography question how do you resize images and keep the quality so well? Is there like a program?


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Sweet, the Indiana boy is saved. :hihi:


lol friends are always first in my book, no matter how far they live 



Senior Shrimpo said:


> Cooooooool eggs haha.
> 
> I have a bit of a lameo noob photography question how do you resize images and keep the quality so well? Is there like a program?


I'm using Photoshop CS5. Does anything and everything :biggrin:. Some folks who don't want to pay the heafty price tag use GIMP. I've never used GIMP myself but I hear it's FREE so you might wanna check it out first.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

WOO GIMP! I totally forgot I had that! Thank you so much!

I tried CS5, really liked it, but yeah I'm not gonna shell out that kinda money for a photo editing program. It's really nice though I just know I'd never get good enough on it for it to be worth it.

Thanks speedie, editting pictures now


----------



## speedie408

Have fun man!!


----------



## PC1

Ok so here are those pics of the BOETxCRS pics are embarrassing compared to Speedie's :icon_redf and these little SOB's are on speed 24/7 they do not sit still AT ALL even feeding they swim up grab a bit and take off. Little fricken humming birds!


----------



## orchidman

those look cool!


----------



## zachary908

Those look pretty nice, PC1! It would be pretty sweet if you can breed them to darken the black!


----------



## speedie408

PC1,

Those are def some nice looking tigers bro! Thanks for posting. How long have you been hoarding these guys? Were these crossed selectively or did you just kinda tossed BTOEs into a tank full of CRS? I'm aching to try out my Black Tigers with Crystal Whites now.


----------



## orchidman

until now i didnt know at CRS, BTOE, OEBT, and the like are all the same species! are tangerine tigers _caridina cantonensis _as well?


----------



## PC1

Had my few BOET in a breeder net and one of my little ladies saw something she liked because she jumped ship and went for a white boy lol. I did'nt know she even got into the tank and when I did notice she was already knocked up. These guys are prob a month or so old.


----------



## madness

orchidman said:


> until now i didnt know at CRS, BTOE, OEBT, and the like are all the same species! are tangerine tigers _caridina cantonensis _as well?


Maybe.

The Red Tupfel is Caridina Serrata I think and there is some verification that TTs are the same.


----------



## orchidman

PC1 said:


> Had my few BOET in a breeder net and one of my little ladies saw something she liked because she jumped ship and went for a white boy lol. I did'nt know she even got into the tank and when I did notice she was already knocked up. These guys are prob a month or so old.


haha! guess she likes white boys :icon_lol:



madness said:


> Maybe.
> 
> The Red Tupfel is Caridina Serrata I think and there is some verification that TTs are the same.


interesting!


----------



## Alyssa

PC1 said:


> Ok so here are those pics of the BOETxCRS pics are embarrassing compared to Speedie's and these little SOB's are on speed 24/7 they do not sit still AT ALL even feeding they swim up grab a bit and take off. Little fricken humming birds!


Soooo OEBTs are normally zooming around like caffeinated preschoolers on a sugar high? I thought something was wrong with mine. lol


----------



## speedie408

pc1 said:


> had my few boet in a breeder net and one of my little ladies saw something she liked because she jumped ship and went for a white boy lol. I did'nt know she even got into the tank and when i did notice she was already knocked up. These guys are prob a month or so old.


lol


----------



## shrimpnmoss

PC1 said:


> Had my few BOET in a breeder net and one of my little ladies saw something she liked because she jumped ship and went for a white boy lol. I did'nt know she even got into the tank and when I did notice she was already knocked up. These guys are prob a month or so old.



Now DATS funny! Cool looking Tibee Rafael. Now you need another tank for your little half breeds.


----------



## PC1

Thanks, I am building another rack  I wish she would of let a BOET get to her though because this batch has 35 shrimp in it


----------



## speedie408

PC1 said:


> Thanks, I am building another rack  I wish she would of let a BOET get to her though because this batch has 35 shrimp in it


If you need more male BTOEs to chase her tail, LMK dude! :hihi:


----------



## Hcancino

Wow those red OEBTs look amazing. Ive never been a shrimp person but I am definitely interested now. Are you selling some :hihi:


----------



## Alyssa

Gorgeous pics and gorgeousssssssssssssss shrimps, you KNOW I'm gonna want them babies! LOL


----------



## jkan0228

Speedie you need to get on with that OEPT and a red tiger... I wanna see the results!!


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Speedie you need to get on with that OEPT and a red tiger... I wanna see the results!!


We shall see! Lot's of possibilities on the horizon so who knows.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics

Speedie, how 'bout some Martin Luther Kind Jr say pics!?!?!?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nick, I am such an idiot. I just figured out that my Sony has a macro setting -- Fail.

I now can take some decent pics! lol


----------



## speedie408

A.M. Aquatics said:


> Speedie, how 'bout some Martin Luther Kind Jr say pics!?!?!?


I'll try to snap some new pics later tonight for Mr. King :icon_wink.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Nick, I am such an idiot. I just figured out that my Sony has a macro setting -- Fail.
> 
> I now can take some decent pics! lol


Let's see them dude. :biggrin:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> Let's see them dude. :biggrin:


Here goes :







How are they? And I think I told you my SSS+ Flowers/Crowns are coming tomorrow, pics will follow


----------



## speedie408

Great job buddy! Very nice contrast. You're doing something right


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks man! The first one is probably the best picture I've ever taken :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

wow kiran! those pictures are awesome!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Thanks Bob :biggrin:


----------



## Alyssa

WOWWwww I sooo need to get a macro lens for my other half's camera! I want to get that close up and crisp!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

No macro lens involved there. Nick's do... But I'm a teenager, I don't have that kind of cash to spend


----------



## orchidman

what do you shoot with?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nick uses a Canon 60D, I just used a Sony DSC-H10 on macro mode in manual settings... I'm a noob  lol


----------



## orchidman

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Nick uses a Canon 60D, I just used a Sony DSC-H10 on macro mode in manual settings... I'm a noob  lol


wow thats impressive for that camera! great job!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nick, do you have any BKK's?


----------



## orchidman

okay im thinking about getting some shrimp, im just not sure if my parameters are suitable. what do you guys thinks? pH 6.5-7.1 gH 7-9 kH 6-8


----------



## jkan0228

Haha this is turning into kirans thread instead of Nick's! Lol nice pics though.


----------



## speedie408

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Nick, do you have any BKK's?


The only Taiwan bee I'll be carrying are Shadow (Blue) Pandas. :hihi:



jkan0228 said:


> Haha this is turning into kirans thread instead of Nick's! Lol nice pics though.


I really don't mind. Post away, the more shrimp, the merrier. roud: Props to Kiran for figuring out his cam in manual mode.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> The only Taiwan bee I'll be carrying are Shadow (Blue) Pandas. :hihi:
> 
> 
> I really don't mind. Post away, the more shrimp, the merrier. roud: Props to Kiran for figuring out his cam in manual mode.


Thanks buddy . I will when I get my SSS+ tomorrow :biggrin:. In the meanwhile, do you have any shadow bee pictures?


----------



## speedie408

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks buddy . I will when I get my SSS+ tomorrow :biggrin:. In the meanwhile, do you have any shadow bee pictures?


As long as you don't openly advertise on my thread, that would be much appreciated. :thumbsup:

I'll have pictures once I get my shrimp "in hand".


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Haha have people done that to you? With prices and everything? Lmao


----------



## speedie408

A.M. Aquatics said:


> Speedie, how 'bout some Martin Luther Kind Jr say pics!?!?!?


I think I made it in time for MLK....


----------



## Ben.

The coloration is crazy!


----------



## Alyssa

Annnnd its berried! Sweet!


----------



## Lexinverts

Orange Eye Purple Tiger! Very cool.


----------



## depech

how many tanks do you have? Don't they interbreed?


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> I think I made it in time for MLK....


"Hi Mr. Purple!!" :hihi:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Mr. Pink: Hey, why am I Mr. Pink?
Joe: Because you're a f*****.
Mr. Pink: Why can't we pick our own colors?
Joe: No way, no way. Tried it once, doesn't work. You got four guys all fighting over who's gonna be Mr. Black, but they don't know each other, so nobody wants to back down. No way. I pick. You're Mr. Pink. Be thankful you're not Mr. Yellow.
Mr. Brown: Yeah, but Mr. Brown is a little too close to Mr. S***.
Mr. Pink: Mr. Pink sounds like Mr. P****. How 'bout if I'm Mr. Purple? That sounds good to me. I'll be Mr. Purple.
Joe: You're not Mr. Purple. Some guy on some other job is Mr. Purple. Your Mr. PINK.
Mr. White: Who cares what your name is?
Mr. Pink: Yeah, that's easy for your to say, you're Mr. White. You have a cool-sounding name. Alright look, if it's no big deal to be Mr. Pink, you wanna trade?
Joe: Hey! NOBODY'S trading with ANYBODY. This ain't a *******, f****** city council meeting, you know. Now listen up, Mr. Pink. There's two ways you can go on this job: my way or the highway. Now what's it gonna be, Mr. Pink?
Mr. Pink: Jesus Christ, Joe, f****** forget about it. It's beneath me. I'm Mr. Pink. Let's move on.
Joe: I'll move on when I feel like it... All you guys got the ******* message?... I'm so ******* mad, hollering at you guys I can hardly talk. Pssh. Let's go to work.


----------



## speedie408

depech said:


> how many tanks do you have? Don't they interbreed?


Not many :biggrin:.

Caridinas will interbreed with each other, such as a Tiger and a Crystal. Caridinas will not interbreed with Neocaridina (Cherries).


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

What are you getting in this time Nick? Anything fun/interesting?


----------



## speedie408

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> What are you getting in this time Nick? Anything fun/interesting?


Picking these up today if all goes to plan. :help:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...bts-sss-crs-k14-red-tiger-61.html#post1669561


----------



## Alyssa

Save a few aside for me pwetty pwease??


----------



## PC1

Alyssa said:


> Save a few aside for me pwetty pwease??


Sorry all mine


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

Is the Sunkist Sakura a Neocaridina like Cherries or is it a Caridina like Crystals?


----------



## A.M. Aquatics

speedie408 said:


> I think I made it in time for MLK....


Yay!!! (even though this was yesterday!) and I just realized I said ML KIND say, instead of king day. lol.

NICE pics!!!


----------



## Jorge_Burrito

If not all the crystal whites have been claimed, I would like to put my dibs in for 1 or 2.


----------



## speedie408

Jorge - I'll let you know 

I'm pretty busy atm acclimating ALL my new SHRIMPSSSS 

Yall are gonna have to wait till tomorrow for pics 

All I gotta say is this batch is freaking SICKKKKKK!!!


----------



## jkan0228

No wonder you haven't PM'd me back yet. :hihi:

Lookin forward to the pics and me staring at them for a few hrs.


----------



## Alyssa

PC1 said:


> Sorry all mine


You so better share dude. lol


----------



## Alyssa

<- is in line! I should have my taxes back in the first week of Feb or sooner if I am lucky! hee hee hee heeee


----------



## speedie408

All I have to say about these new shrimp is *WOW! *

I'm going to bed now folks. What a night! I'm BEAT! 

Alyssa - Better hurry up! haha


----------



## speedie408

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Is the Sunkist Sakura a Neocaridina like Cherries or is it a Caridina like Crystals?


Forgot to answer you Thai.

These are Neos. Now that I have them in hand, they look pretty much like any orange Neo. They are HUGE!! All the females are BERRIED and some even released their fry into the shipping bags. Sucks that there were only a few males but at least all the females are friggin berried!!

For my local peeps, I will sell you as many berried females as you want ... Sorry no males tho.  You'll have to wait for your fry to grow up for your males. :wink: 

PiX tomorrow.


----------



## Ebichua

speedie408 said:


> Forgot to answer you Thai.
> 
> These are Neos. Now that I have them in hand, they look pretty much like any orange Neo. They are HUGE!! All the females are BERRIED and some even released their fry into the shipping bags. Sucks that there were only a few males but at least all the females are friggin berried!!
> 
> For my local peeps, I will sell you as many berried females as you want ... Sorry no males tho.  You'll have to wait for your fry to grow up for your males. :wink:
> 
> PiX tomorrow.



Oh Nick, why do you tease? Why? :bounce:


----------



## speedie408

I'm really going to bed now. lol

Jerry - swing by sometime bro. Next week would be best, so the shrimp are acclimated.


----------



## Ebichua

speedie408 said:


> I'm really going to bed now. lol
> 
> Jerry - swing by sometime bro. Next week would be best, so the shrimp are acclimated.



Hahaha, will do 
I'm leaving for Vegas early Thursday morning and won't be back till Saturday. Looking forward to seeing your new shrimp.
My wallet is so scared right now. :hihi:


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

That's awesome that you got berried females inside the bag. Mind if I swing by to take a look at the Neos and your more ball'n shrimps.


----------



## h4n

yay! cant wait to see some pictures!


----------



## jrwestcoast

+1 can't wait to see pics of the new shrimps Nick.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

[STRIKE]+2[/STRIKE] +15000 PICS!!! :hihi: Good morning BTW


----------



## speedie408

Ebichua said:


> Hahaha, will do
> I'm leaving for Vegas early Thursday morning and won't be back till Saturday. Looking forward to seeing your new shrimp.
> My wallet is so scared right now. :hihi:


Have fun in Vegas my friend!



ch3fb0yrdee said:


> That's awesome that you got berried females inside the bag. Mind if I swing by to take a look at the Neos and your more ball'n shrimps.


Give me a call later this afternoon.



h4n said:


> yay! cant wait to see some pictures!





jrwestcoast said:


> +1 can't wait to see pics of the new shrimps Nick.


I gotta head out to work but I promise not to make you guys wait too long . Hopefully I'll get some snaps by tonight.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> [STRIKE]+2[/STRIKE] +15000 PICS!!! :hihi: Good morning BTW


Good morning sir! Where are those "flowers" at? Thought you were getting them in the mail yesterday? I was waiting for you to post them up...


----------



## shrimpnmoss

I"m about to hit the report post button.....for excessive teasing and lack of pictures....


----------



## h4n

shrimpnmoss said:


> I"m about to hit the report post button.....for excessive teasing and lack of pictures....


lol!


----------



## speedie408

Fine I won't post tonight either then... I'll post tomorrow night instead.


----------



## orchidman

speedie408 said:


> Fine I won't post tonight either then... I'll post tomorrow night instead.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO :angryfire


----------



## speedie408

Here's a teaser I took this morning on the iPhone.


----------



## Lexinverts

Wow!


----------



## h4n

awww wow!!!!! I want some!

BTW: Nick what moss is that in the picture?


----------



## speedie408

The REAL DEAL "mini X-mas moss" 

I bet you guys didn't even notice those 2 Crystal Whites sitting right there in front, huh? They look very pretty in person! You guys gotta see them in HD !!


----------



## madness

speedie408 said:


> The REAL DEAL "mini X-mas moss"
> 
> I bet you guys didn't even notice those 2 Crystal Whites sitting right there in front, huh? They look very pretty in person! You guys gotta see them in HD !!


At first glance I thought they were snowballs.


----------



## speedie408

Wait till I snap some pics tonight bro.  I'll try to turn that frown, upside down for ya.


----------



## Lexinverts

speedie408 said:


> The REAL DEAL "mini X-mas moss"
> 
> I bet you guys didn't even notice those 2 Crystal Whites sitting right there in front, huh? They look very pretty in person! You guys gotta see them in HD !!


I did see them, but they look colorless in that picture--almost like Malawa shrimp. Did they color up nicely after acclimating to your tank?

The shadow pandas look like they are doing just fine.


----------



## PC1

Ebichua said:


> Hahaha, will do
> I'm leaving for Vegas early Thursday morning and won't be back till Saturday. Looking forward to seeing your new shrimp.
> My wallet is so scared right now. :hihi:


I'm in Vegas right now . Hard rock baby!


----------



## speedie408

Lexinverts said:


> I did see them, but they look colorless in that picture--almost like Malawa shrimp. Did they color up nicely after acclimating to your tank?
> 
> The shadow pandas look like they are doing just fine.


The iphone camera obviously isn't capable of macro mode, so wait till tonight . They're not exactly all colorless. They have some white bee bands on them, some more than others.


----------



## jrwestcoast

Wow Nick they sure look very nice and after less that 24 of being in your tank. They are going to look amazing once they settle in my tank... :icon_biggI mean your tank.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

We need ad and prices please. How the the heck am I suppose to know what line to "old asian lady" if there's no ad?


----------



## speedie408

PC1 said:


> I'm in Vegas right now . Hard rock baby!


Party hard bro! Make sure you win some money to buy some of my new shrimp tho!!! haha



jrwestcoast said:


> Wow Nick they sure look very nice and after less that 24 of being in your tank. They are going to look amazing once they settle in my tank... :icon_biggI mean your tank.


Anything you want Jesus. Lemme know! :icon_cool



shrimpnmoss said:


> We need ad and prices please. How the the heck am I suppose to know what line to "old asian lady" if there's no ad?


Prices will go up later tonight once I post up my official FS thread. roud:

Pictures speak a thousand words so the prices can wait  a few more hours.


----------



## h4n

That's hat I thought, mine isn't as lime green though.

Haha I didn't even notice them there!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

They look so awesome!!! Im so jealous!


----------



## speedie408

h4n said:


> That's hat I thought, mine isn't as lime green though.
> 
> Haha I didn't even notice them there!


The iphone cam blew out the color a tad. It's a nice lush green indeed tho. Looks much better than other mosses for sure. 



ch3fb0yrdee said:


> They look so awesome!!! Im so jealous!


Why? I am selling them so just buy some and you'll be SET bro! :hihi:


----------



## zachary908

Sick, brotha!! Can't wait to get some shrimp. Not ready for them yet, but post up that ad and I'll send you at least a sizeable partial payment to hold them for me.


----------



## Tanman19az

Approximately what time tonight? hahaha


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Sick, brotha!! Can't wait to get some shrimp. Not ready for them yet, but post up that ad and I'll send you at least a sizeable partial payment to hold them for me.


I'm willing to work something out bro. No worries. roud:


----------



## speedie408

Tanman19az said:


> Approximately what time tonight? hahaha


Sooner than later I hope haha. Stay tuned my friend!


----------



## dxiong5

Nice teaser pic, the shrimp look great! Do you usually receive adult shrimp? If so, good to know they are hardy enough to travel overseas!


----------



## manualfocus

Might have to get a second mortgage on the house tomorrow. :icon_eek:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> Good morning sir! Where are those "flowers" at? Thought you were getting them in the mail yesterday? I was waiting for you to post them up...


Well, I don't know. They didn't come yesterday, and have yet to come today (FedEx overnight is supposed to be next day by 3pm -- it's 4:30 and counting...) trying to get in touch to see what's up with all this...


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Nice teaser pic, the shrimp look great! Do you usually receive adult shrimp? If so, good to know they are hardy enough to travel overseas!


I received a mixed bunch. No pee wees but small enough not being able to sex yet. There are a few adults who are just BEAUTIFUL and as blue as the sky! Super nice! I am at awe with these shrimp, after seeing them in person. 



manualfocus said:


> Might have to get a second mortgage on the house tomorrow. :icon_eek:


lol Get'r done! They won't last long, that's for sure! 



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Well, I don't know. They didn't come yesterday, and have yet to come today (FedEx overnight is supposed to be next day by 3pm -- it's 4:30 and counting...) trying to get in touch to see what's up with all this...


Sucks bro... you didn't get a tracking number? Anywho, good luck with that. I'm here if you ever decide to buy from me


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> Sucks bro... you didn't get a tracking number? Anywho, good luck with that. I'm here if you ever decide to buy from me


Yeah I did, I assume it's messed up though... It says they're not picked up yet, but they did leave the sellers doorstep because she forgot to put my breather bags in the box and they'll be shipped separately. I just watched FedEx drive right by... Pisses me off. I've been waiting since the second. Granted, that was due to unforeseen reasons no one had control over, and holidays, etc, but still... Just frustrating.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Just found out that FedEx thought the shrimp wanted a complimentary one-night stay at Kinko's last night. So they should be here tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

One of my Wine Red Taiwan Bee


----------



## jkan0228

SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY SEXY. Sorry.. Got carried away.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Such solid colors on that shrimp!


----------



## !shadow!

Whats the diff between wine reds and crs besides the color diff?


----------



## jkan0228

Wine Reds are sexier.... :hihi:

I'm sure Nick will have a better answer than mine....


----------



## madness

Just noticed the post about TFH!

Congrats!


----------



## speedie408

!shadow! said:


> Whats the diff between wine reds and crs besides the color diff?


Wine/Ruby/Ruby Extreme Reds are all part of the Taiwan bee family. Regular CRS are not Taiwans.


----------



## speedie408

madness said:


> Just noticed the post about TFH!
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks brotha!!


----------



## orchidman

What's up with TFH?


----------



## dhgyello04

Speedie,
Will Red Wine Shrimpcross breed with OEBT's?


----------



## speedie408

dhgyello04 said:


> Speedie,
> Will Red Wine Shrimpcross breed with OEBT's?


I have no experience crossing anything Taiwan bee yet, but just from what I've read, folks have crossed Caridina cf. cantonensis with Taiwan bee.


----------



## Lexinverts

I just got an awesome box from Nick today with Black Tigers, a Shadow Panda, and a couple berried Orange Sakuras.

Everything arrived in perfect condition--even the prego Sakuras held onto their berries.

The Shadow Panda that I ordered has coloration unlike anything I have ever seen in a freshwater shrimp. I have never seen black as black as that. Wow.

The Orange Eye Black Tigers are also very impressive. They are also solid black and have sort of a blue tint to them under bright light and the tip of the tail has light blue highlights. I really hope I have males and females and they will start breeding for me.

Wish me luck! ;-)

Thanks again, Nick!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

dhgyello04 said:


> Speedie,
> Will Red Wine Shrimpcross breed with OEBT's?





speedie408 said:


> I have no experience crossing anything Taiwan bee yet, but just from what I've read, folks have crossed Caridina cf. cantonensis with Taiwan bee.


[STRIKE]OEBTs[/STRIKE] Tigers are not C. canonensis. They are C. serrata. Just sayin


----------



## speedie408

^^ :/ Go back and readjust your google search engine bud


----------



## speedie408

Andy - glad you like my shrimp!! I wish you the best of luck in keeping/breeding them. Take lots of pics and keep us posted bro!!


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

Tigers and TBs will cross, but who knows what unspeakable horrors might result from it? Or beautiful new creations?

Unlike Neocaridina, caridina doesn't result in the reverting to "ugly brown" shrimp. I know someone who kept black tigers in with his TBs but I never found out what the results were. I think it was just a holding tank. If I'd fathom a guess, tiger x TB would result in more of tiger shrimp coloring with a splotch or two of white and maybe black or red but after f2 anything can be possible.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> ^^ :/ Go back and readjust your google search engine bud


Nick, what are you talking about? Tiger shrimp _are_ C. serrata, that's what I said :hihi:


----------



## madness

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Nick, what are you talking about? Tiger shrimp _are_ C. serrata, that's what I said :hihi:


Tiger shrimp are cantonensis.

Tangerine Tigers are caridina serrata. Not really tigers though (for reasons obviously in this very same post).


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

You know, just disregard everything I just said! Lol I'm going to sleep


----------



## speedie408

Madness - thanks for the clarification. 

Alright, so who wants to see a REAL Royal Blue!? One that was actually sent to me as a, "Royal Blue Tiger". Not blacks that carry the bloodline.


----------



## jrwestcoast

I do lets see some great pics


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> Madness - thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Alright, so who wants to see a REAL Royal Blue!? One that was actually sent to me as a, "Royal Blue Tiger". Not blacks that carry the bloodline.


I would love too see. Send it over too me along with some of the blacks with the bloodline so I can get a glance in person. I'll PM you my addy lol.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Me three! Then I will go to bed


----------



## jrwestcoast

Bahugo said:


> I would love too see. Send it over too me along with some of the blacks with the bloodline so I can get a glance in person. I'll PM you my addy lol.


Hey Nick no need to ship it I will pick up tomorrow. Lol


----------



## zachary908

Pics!!! Then stick those Royal Blues in a box with my name on it.


----------



## speedie408

Lol sorry. The wife is hoggin up the PC. In a bit.


----------



## jkan0228

zachary908 said:


> Pics!!! Then stick those Royal Blues in a box with my name on it.


With my address. :hihi:


----------



## guppies

speedie408 said:


> I have no experience crossing anything Taiwan bee yet, but just from what I've read, folks have crossed Caridina cf. cantonensis with Taiwan bee.


Taiwan bees are also Caridina Cantonensis, they came from CRS/CBS and golden bees. All tigers, with the exception of tangerine tigers, are also Cantonensis. All the scientific names can be confusing.


----------



## speedie408

guppies said:


> Taiwan bees are also Caridina Cantonensis, they came from CRS/CBS and golden bees. All tigers, with the exception of tangerine tigers, are also Cantonensis.


Thanks Lee. Remember, I'm a noob bro.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Man....I know they are "Cantonensis"...but how the pho did Taiwan Bees get the "Cantonensis" nomenclature? They should be renamed Caridina cf. Taiwanese! Canton = Hong Kong. As a Taiwanese guy, I file a formal protest!


----------



## guppies

speedie408 said:


> Thanks Lee. Remember, I'm a noob bro.


I always have a hard time spelling the names too. You learned very fast in just a few months.


----------



## guppies

shrimpnmoss said:


> Man....I know they are "Cantonensis"...but how the pho did Taiwan Bees get the "Cantonensis" nomenclature? They should be renamed Caridina cf. Taiwanese! Canton = Hong Kong. As a Taiwanese guy, I file a formal protest!


You want to rename them as Taiwanensis, how does it sound?


----------



## speedie408

Here it is!! The REAL DEAL *Royal Blue Tiger*. Got one more photo coming.


----------



## jkan0228

Woah!!! Is their color naturally not as even?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Woah!!! Is their color naturally not as even?


It kinda reminds me of camo, but all blue.

Here's another shot.


----------



## mjbn

Those are so nice:O Justification to why blue is my favorite color 

What are those yellowish/clear shrimp in the back leftish?:O


----------



## !shadow!

looks like they're kissing lol


----------



## Ben.

:O drool


----------



## speedie408

mjbn said:


> Those are so nice:O Justification to why blue is my favorite color
> 
> What are those yellowish/clear shrimp in the back leftish?:O


It's a Yellow Neo.


----------



## mjbn

Are you trying to workup some kinda yellow rili or something? That's like a super clear and a distinct yellow color difference.? Haha


----------



## guppies

The royal shrimp is so sick, I hate you Nick.


----------



## PC1

Heres someone new


----------



## speedie408

Rafael,

Those are cool bro. Good luck with your sale.

______________________________

Here's a new one for you guys!! I'm guessing it's got a little bit of Crystal in it... don't you think?


----------



## PC1

Thanks, Got most of them for myself but thought I would share a few  That red i soooo nice. your pics are insane bud, I can even follow the fishing line through the knot.


----------



## h4n

crazy shrimps and pictures!


----------



## Cynth

The royal blues are the most beautiful shrimp ever.


----------



## zachary908

:drool: .....


----------



## Lexinverts

speedie408 said:


> It kinda reminds me of camo, but all blue.
> 
> Here's another shot.


Ha! I just got a shipment of 8 orange eye black tigers from Nick. At least one of them is a Royal Blue. It is identical to the above picture. Just like the shrimp in the above picture, it has eyes that are a little less orange than the other Orange Eye Black Tigers, and it is dark blue--not black like the others.

Thanks, Nick ;-)


----------



## speedie408

Lexinverts said:


> Ha! I just got a shipment of 8 orange eye black tigers from Nick. At least one of them is a Royal Blue. It is identical to the above picture. Just like the shrimp in the above picture, it has eyes that are a little less orange than the other Orange Eye Black Tigers, and it is dark blue--not black like the others.
> 
> Thanks, Nick ;-)


How did that sneak in there? You lucky dog, you! roud: Enjoy them bro!


----------



## Lexinverts

speedie408 said:


> How did that sneak in there? You lucky dog, you! roud: Enjoy them bro!


Thanks again. I'm going to have to get out the camera tonight for sure.


----------



## zachary908

Nick, that bank transfer should go through tonight... I'll let you know!


----------



## jrwestcoast

Wow the royal blue are great... The pics show so much detail it amazing.


----------



## speedie408

Lexinverts said:


> Thanks again. I'm going to have to get out the camera tonight for sure.


You're more then welcome to post up your pics here in this tread if you want Andy. I don't mind. roud:



zachary908 said:


> Nick, that bank transfer should go through tonight... I'll let you know!


It better, because I'm shipping your package this afternoon!  



jrwestcoast said:


> Wow the royal blue are great... The pics show so much detail it amazing.


See you today as well Jesus!


----------



## orchidman

speedie408 said:


> Rafael,
> 
> Those are cool bro. Good luck with your sale.
> 
> ______________________________
> 
> Here's a new one for you guys!! I'm guessing it's got a little bit of Crystal in it... don't you think?


i like this!


----------



## GeToChKn

Red tiger could be a tibee hybrid if it was kept with crystals and bred, or just has some white on it. My regular wild tigers, 1 or 2 of them have a faint white around their stripes, although they are more like white stripes next to the black/brown stripes but still show a bit of white and I know they have never mixed and are wild caught.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> It better, because I'm shipping your package this afternoon!


Money is sent, bro! Looking forward to getting those shrimp tomorrow! :biggrin: Parameters in the tank are golden.


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Money is sent, bro! Looking forward to getting those shrimp tomorrow! :biggrin: Parameters in the tank are golden.


Track that ishh son!!  LMK!


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Track that ishh son!!  LMK!


Lol I was just looking at the tracking. :hihi: Tomorrow can't come fast enough.


----------



## Lexinverts

speedie408 said:


> You're more then welcome to post up your pics here in this tread if you want Andy. I don't mind. roud:


Ok, here are a few. It's pretty tough to follow your pictures, but at least you can see that the shrimp are nice ;-)

*Shadow Panda*










*Shadow Panda*










*Orange Eye Black Tiger*


----------



## speedie408

Not bad Andy, but I think your flash kinda washed out the blue a tad on the pandas 

I had a hard time getting the blues to show on some of my shots too. They look much better in person.


----------



## Lexinverts

speedie408 said:


> Not bad Andy, but I think your flash kinda washed out the blue a tad on the pandas
> 
> I had a hard time getting the blues to show on some of my shots too. They look much better in person.


Yeah, the lighting isn't great. The blue on the Pandas is much better in person.

You can see it better on this one, but it's still not as nice as it looks in -person.


----------



## speedie408

Much better


----------



## speedie408

[STRIKE]Mr[/STRIKE] Miss. Purple again.


----------



## jkan0228

Looks like a female?


----------



## speedie408

Yeah she has one of the tell-tales. Round abdomen. In some caridina sp. it's very hard to tell just from looking at the abdomen, at least for me. The young females don't really develop a round abdomen till they're going to get their first clutch of berries.


----------



## zachary908

She's pretty sexy, Nick!

By the way, as of 6:32 AM ( My time) The shrimp were in Indianapolis! So surely they should get here by this afternoon! :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> She's pretty sexy, Nick!
> 
> By the way, as of 6:32 AM ( My time) The shrimp were in Indianapolis! So surely they should get here by this afternoon! :biggrin:


I'm excited for you! :wink:


----------



## dxiong5

Nice Royals, Nick! That blue is sick! 

I also picked up some shrimp from Nick's sale, I'll update my thread one of these days with some new pics of the new stock.

Nice shrimp, Andy roud:


----------



## Lexinverts

Okay, I managed to get a shot of the "Royal Blue" Tigers. I ordered 8 Orange Eye Black Tigers from Nick, but three of them actually look like the "Royal Blue" morph. I'm pleased to say the least ;-)

See the below picture for the difference. The shrimp in the background is one of the Royal Blues, while the shrimp up close and in focus in a standard Black Tiger.










Here's a crappy closeup of one of the Royal Blues. Of course, they always look bluer in person.


----------



## zachary908

Nice pics, Lex!

Here's some pics of the Crystal Whites I got from Nick! (Also got some BTOE's)


----------



## jrwestcoast

Very nice crystal whites Zach. I also pick up some yesterday they are amazing in person. 

I want to show some love to my k14 mama


----------



## zachary908

Thanks, Jr! Yeah, they really are quite nice looking in person. Pictures really don't do them justice.

That's one hot mama!


----------



## speedie408

Andy - wait till I bring in the REAL DEAL Royals... just wait  Nice shots btw.

Jesus - Awesome!! hope you get lots of baby K14's very soon bro. Good luck with them Shadow Bees too.

Zach - I can't wait till you get a macro lense bro.


----------



## jrwestcoast

Thanks Nick you are going to make set up a new tank for some royal blues bro. My wife is not going to like that one more tank with no fishes in it. Lol


----------



## speedie408

jrwestcoast said:


> Thanks Nick you are going to make set up a new tank for some royal blues bro. My wife is not going to like that one more tank with no fishes in it. Lol


LOL 

Toss some Zebra Otos in there! They're pretty!


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> Zach - I can't wait till you get a macro lense bro.


I know.. maybe then I'll be able to take some decent pics.. 

I was going to get one this month.. but then I spent the money on your shrimp.


----------



## speedie408

haha I didn't mean your pics suck bro. I meant they're so good already, I can't wait to see what you do with a Macro lense.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> haha I didn't mean your pics suck bro. I meant they're so good already, I can't wait to see what you do with a Macro lense.


:hihi: Thanks, bro.


----------



## speedie408

Good night!!


----------



## jkan0228

The white and red on that is just unreal... Especially in the body section.


----------



## !shadow!

I can't get enough of the wine reds def on my top 3 fav shrimp ty for pics


----------



## dbsmith

Love your pics


----------



## salmon

:drool::drool: OEPT?

Thanks Speedie...that photo has allowed a GF approval of a new shrimp only tank....she really digs the purple.

her: "cant they just go in the same tank with the your other shrimp?", me: "nope, need a new tank!" :hihi:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

salmon said:


> :drool::drool: OEPT?
> 
> Thanks Speedie...that photo has allowed a GF approval of a new shrimp only tank....she really digs the purple.
> 
> her: "cant they just go in the same tank with the your other shrimp?", me: "nope, need a new tank!" :hihi:


lol...that's awesome...you shamWowed her with these pics....SOLD!


----------



## PC1

My photo skills are terrible in comparison but check out my new little friend.


----------



## ZLogic

speedie408 said:


> fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> They shouldn't be mixed. This tank is just a holding tank so theres a few CRS babies in there with their mom along with a couple berried OEBTs. I'll be moving them to their respective tanks through culling.



Newbie question: what's culling?


----------



## GeToChKn

ZLogic said:


> Newbie question: what's culling?


Removing shrimp that who don't have desirable traits. IE. With cherries, if you take out the ones that aren't the darkest, deepest red, you'll get darker and redder ones along time. Blue tigers will sometimes put out a blonde colored tiger. With crystals, you may want to keep higher grades, you take the lower grade ones out, or the ones with blotchy/bad white, etc. Basically, take out anything you don't want to pass on it's genes because of color/pattern etc and either feed it to fish, sell them off as culls, start a cull tank, add them to a fish tank just to live out their lives without breeding in your shrimp tank, etc.


----------



## PC1

ZLogic said:


> Newbie question: what's culling?


culling is when you take out shrimp that don't have the trait you are looking for. Examples are a crs that has poor white or a fire cherry that's not quite solid enough. You do this so these poor individuals that don't hold up to standards for what your going for don't spread there genes in your tank.


Damn Ninja'd


----------



## speedie408

Cool. Only 1?


----------



## PC1

Yeah only 1, I have my Panda too. It was an add on to an order I placed to hit a limit. Very neat though all black but the tail tips


----------



## speedie408

K14 Superman shrimp! 









Sunkist Sakura - yellow version


----------



## zachary908

I love that first shot, bro! Nice one.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

Bro that first shot with the swimming shrimp has got to be your signature shot man. I've never seen anyone get the action down pat as well as you.

How do you get the lighting to be all black? I guess it's a photoshop effect eh? It looks rad.


----------



## jkan0228

I love both shots... That's all I gotta say.


----------



## kurosuto

Do you attach your flash up against the glass? Man wish I have macro lens. Tried using 50mm f1.4 with ex 580 and they don't come out like yours. Have a hard time focusing cuz they're so small

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwestcoast

Nick that action shoot of the k14 is fantastic.


----------



## speedie408

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Bro that first shot with the swimming shrimp has got to be your signature shot man. I've never seen anyone get the action down pat as well as you.
> 
> How do you get the lighting to be all black? I guess it's a photoshop effect eh? It looks rad.


Thanks man! Means a lot to hear folks talk like that about my work. Much appreciated. 

There's a fine balance between aperture, shutter speed, and flash output. With the correct setting, you don't need PS for the black background effect. All I did was crop that shot. 



kurosuto said:


> Do you attach your flash up against the glass? Man wish I have macro lens. Tried using 50mm f1.4 with ex 580 and they don't come out like yours. Have a hard time focusing cuz they're so small
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


I hold it freehand with my left hand while I shoot with my right.


----------



## orchidman

Nice pics! What lens do you normally shoot with? It's really hard for me to hold the flash freehand and take a good shot. I guess because I don't have a macro lens, because I have to stretcch way far back so it will focus.


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> Nice pics! What lens do you normally shoot with? It's really hard for me to hold the flash freehand and take a good shot. I guess because I don't have a macro lens, because I have to stretcch way far back so it will focus.


For all things shrimp, I use my 100mm f/2.8 standard macro.

The thing with shooting shrimp is they like to move ALOT! You gotta constantly move the flash with them, otherwise you'll take a lifetime to take that perfect shot lol. You just need to bite the bullet and buy a dedicated macro lense.


----------



## orchidman

I want to! Just don't have money right now.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nick could you start posting what settings you use in the shots? F-stop, shutter speed, iso etc? That would be really really neat and helpful.


----------



## speedie408

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Nick could you start posting what settings you use in the shots? F-stop, shutter speed, iso etc? That would be really really neat and helpful.


It's not necessarily a magic setting where I lock it at every time I shoot. I go all over the place with my settings. It has a lot to do with the available lighting, flash output, & tank depth. My optimal range for a 20g long tank is this (just so you can use it as a baseline):

f/22
Shutter - 1/250
Flash output - 1/4
ISO 100-200


----------



## speedie408

Berried Golden Tiger - after she molted, she became more of a milky white in the abdomen. I'm thinking once her shell hardens up she'll color up back to gold. Cool looking none the less.


----------



## madehtsobi

Wowow!!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

What's the going rate for golden tigers?


----------



## dhgyello04

Geniusdudekiran said:


> What's the going rate for golden tigers?


Our first born.... Lol


----------



## speedie408

Another shot of the White momma.










This is just an anomaly. She molted, turned white, and got berried. I'm sure she'll turn gold again but I just thought it's pretty cool having a white tiger shrimp . She's not for sale... sorry.


----------



## speedie408

Is there any interest in *Blue Bolts*?


----------



## GeToChKn

speedie408 said:


> Another shot of the White momma.
> 
> 
> This is just an anomaly. She molted, turned white, and got berried. I'm sure she'll turn gold again but I just thought it's pretty cool having a white tiger shrimp . She's not for sale... sorry.


So far I have 1 tiger that is growing up to look like this. I'm hoping it stays orange/yellow. It's sibling is the same size and looks like a normal tigers, stripes filling in but this one has no/faint stripes and certainly a different color. It stands out when the two are next to each other.


----------



## speedie408

GeToChKn said:


> So far I have 1 tiger that is growing up to look like this. I'm hoping it stays orange/yellow. It's sibling is the same size and looks like a normal tigers, stripes filling in but this one has no/faint stripes and certainly a different color. It stands out when the two are next to each other.


Post up some pics!


----------



## jrwestcoast

speedie408 said:


> Is there any interest in *Blue Bolts*?


I am interested Nick:biggrin:


----------



## Jorge_Burrito

jrwestcoast said:


> I am interested Nick:biggrin:


Depends on the price.


----------



## speedie408

Jorge_Burrito said:


> Depends on the price.


lol let's just say availability will be limited reservations only. Very limited.


----------



## tetranewbie

speedie408 said:


> is there any interest in *blue bolts*?


 
yes!!!


----------



## orchidman

cool! thanks for those settings! helps just to get a general idea!


----------



## GeToChKn

speedie408 said:


> Post up some pics!


Best I could get at the time. Those are from regular wild-caught tigers.


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> cool! thanks for those settings! helps just to get a general idea!


Anytime



GeToChKn said:


> Best I could get at the time. Those are from regular wild-caught tigers.


I can kinda see the gold/yellow one on top. I'm assuming this gold/clear morph is normal for wild tigers? I know some reds are wild caught too, from what I've read.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> lol let's just say availability will be limited reservations only. Very limited.


I'd buy some bluebolts for the right price, homie.

What else you have left for sale?...


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> I'd buy some bluebolts for the right price, homie.
> 
> What else you have left for sale?...


They will be priced accordingly to the current market. 

I only have Red Tigers left, but only a few.


----------



## h4n

Bluebolts!!!!


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> They will be priced accordingly to the current market.
> 
> I only have Red Tigers left, but only a few.


<--- this guy has NO clue what blue bolts go for. lol


----------



## GeToChKn

zachary908 said:


> <--- this guy has NO clue what blue bolts go for. lol


Somewhere in the 150-250 range.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

Yup. And I don't wanna sound crazy but... they are the friendliest of any shrimp I've ever seen. They swim right up to the tank every time I'm near. :hihi:

/end insaneness


----------



## speedie408

^^ You guys are good 

Here's an update shot of one of my male K14.


----------



## !shadow!

I would like to see some pics of the sexy, pricey blue bolts taken from nick


----------



## azjenny

Soooo interested in blue bolts. Interested enough that I might spring for a couple if I could only figure out how not to roast them in the summer in Phoenix. Such is my dilemma these days.


----------



## speedie408

!shadow! said:


> I would like to see some pics of the sexy, pricey blue bolts taken from nick





azjenny said:


> Soooo interested in blue bolts. Interested enough that I might spring for a couple if I could only figure out how not to roast them in the summer in Phoenix. Such is my dilemma these days.


In due time roud:

_______________________________________________

Time for some new sh0ts! 

K14 in y0 face! 









...................


----------



## jkan0228

Totally just zoomed in on it's face... Nice mouth appendages it has there. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408




----------



## jkan0228

He's got nice hair.... Pretty eyes too :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

moar!! 










A few of my Sunkist are super orange! I like how they don't have that stripe down the middle of their back like most Neos. Can't wait till these gazillion babies grow up!


----------



## speedie408

Last one for tonight.


----------



## Ben.

color contrast ftw! amazing shrimps!


----------



## madness

In the debut issue of the English language version of Amazonas magazine there is a focus on a German breeder and they show some Orange Sakura shrimp.

Not sure if they are the same or not but might provide some more info for those that are curious.

http://amazonasmagazine.com/

Page 6 in the L-cat breeding issue.


----------



## jkan0228

Wow... Orange rili's! Nick can you get some? :hihi:


----------



## madness

jkan0228 said:


> Wow... Orange rili's! Nick can you get some? :hihi:


Been a little while since I read it but I seem to remember them mentioning that the Sunkist Sakura Rilis were not stabilized. More like a "pick one of the best ones for a photo" type of thing.


----------



## speedie408

I've actually got a few that are showing some clear sections in their shell/abdomen. I'll see if I can snap a few shots later tonight. 

Thanks for posting that article Madness.


----------



## randyl

speedie408 said:


> Last one for tonight.



Wow....I'm speechless..... I mean, wow....


----------



## speedie408

randyl said:


> Wow....I'm speechless..... I mean, wow....


Your very first post, and in my thread ... cool! Welcome to TPT! :thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408

Baby K14, about 1 wk old the size of a pinhead.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

wooo...babies......good luck little guy!...I don't log on for about a week and you have babies?....frigging farmers can grow anything I tell you...


----------



## jkan0228

Red eyes?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> wooo...babies......good luck little guy!...I don't log on for about a week and you have babies?....frigging farmers can grow anything I tell you...


:wink:



jkan0228 said:


> Red eyes?


That's what it looks like doesn't it? I'm guessing they convert to black as they get older.


----------



## jkan0228

If they keep that red eye color they'll look pretty sick. Vampire K14's.... :hihi:


----------



## h4n

Dude the red eyes look badass. Now are all k14 offsprings have the same pattern?


----------



## speedie408

h4n said:


> Dude the red eyes look badass. Now are all k14 offsprings have the same pattern?


They all look like mommy and daddy, yes. :hihi:


----------



## h4n

speedie408 said:


> They all look like mommy and daddy, yes. :hihi:


oh..!!! very nice!!! thats what your guy told you right? 98% same offspring right?


----------



## speedie408

h4n said:


> oh..!!! very nice!!! thats what your guy told you right? 98% same offspring right?


Indeed bro.


----------



## speedie408

Crystal White bee









Baby chillin w/ Daddy









Mug shot


----------



## salmon

awesome mugshot :thumbsup:


----------



## nilocg

I wish I had a macro lens, I have a whole swarm of babies swimming around about half the size of the one in that picture. I figure if I can see 5-6 of them after only looking for a minute or so there must be lots more hiding. I had half a dozen or so berried CRS and CBS and have only seen a few left with eggs. Hopefully most survive the next few weeks.


----------



## speedie408

salmon said:


> awesome mugshot :thumbsup:


Thanks salmon!



nilocg said:


> I wish I had a macro lens, I have a whole swarm of babies swimming around about half the size of the one in that picture. I figure if I can see 5-6 of them after only looking for a minute or so there must be lots more hiding. I had half a dozen or so berried CRS and CBS and have only seen a few left with eggs. Hopefully most survive the next few weeks.


No BTOE berries yet Colin?


----------



## nilocg

speedie408 said:


> No BTOE berries yet Colin?


No unfortunately not, they all seem to be very happy and active. I have noticed several molts but no berries. Im hoping valentines day got them in the mood, hopefully I'll see some soon.


----------



## zachary908

Excellent shots as always, bro. Keep up the good work!


----------



## speedie408

nilocg said:


> No unfortunately not, they all seem to be very happy and active. I have noticed several molts but no berries. Im hoping valentines day got them in the mood, hopefully I'll see some soon.


Let me know. I've got one confirmed female left. I know cause she just released her clutch of eggs a week ago. I'm positive I gave you females so I'm sure it's just a matter of time. 



zachary908 said:


> Excellent shots as always, bro. Keep up the good work!


Thanks brotha.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Can't even deal.

This thread makes me want more Black Tigers so badly I can't stand it.

Such beautiful shrimp, speedie!


----------



## jone

Whatcha got left for sale???


----------



## speedie408

somewhatshocked said:


> Can't even deal.
> 
> This thread makes me want more Black Tigers so badly I can't stand it.
> 
> Such beautiful shrimp, speedie!


Thanks!  I'll have more soon 



jone said:


> Whatcha got left for sale???


Click on the link in my sig.


----------



## jone

Doi...


----------



## speedie408

Would anybody be interested in *"Super Red Crystals"* ?


----------



## jone

yes,depends on pricing...plus any super black crystals???? nice to possibly see pictures...


----------



## speedie408

haha Is there such thing as a Super Black? Serious... I can ask if so lol. Super Reds were a surprise for me when I was told about them. picture coming up....


----------



## jone

hey,,super reds now,,what would be the characteristics to call them super reds???....(curious to know).Why not maybe some super blacks too,,huh?? LOLOL as long as shrimp naming is not going to turn into the discus name game..that was always an issue when I was in the discus hobby,,one strain of discus with 10 different names..always curious and surprised in what you bringing in next......


speedie408 said:


> haha Is there such thing as a Super Black? Serious... I can ask if so lol. Super Reds were a surprise for me when I was told about them. picture coming up....


----------



## speedie408

lol Hey... I'm just going off of what the breeders are telling me. 

Here's a picture of the "Super Red CRS"


----------



## leo1234

Very nice looking c grades. How do the breeders come up with these names.


----------



## speedie408

leo1234 said:


> Very nice looking c grades. How do the breeders come up with these names.


[STRIKE]Got any educational links to this C-grade shrimp you're speaking of Leo? I'm still learning haha.[/STRIKE] :smile:

NVM I found it via Google. Those don't look as nice as these.


----------



## jone

they are nice but where does the name come from,,I would like the super black version if it exist,,Nice black coloration with the white bands....But everyone is breeding for more white in crystals though,,kind of like being in reverse now...


----------



## leo1234

I'm still learning myself, they just look like low grade crs that the breeder put a new name on.


----------



## speedie408

I'm probably just going to bring in a few for myself to see if the quality is good .


----------



## jone

pricing???


----------



## speedie408

jone said:


> pricing???


Sorry, I won't be posting it just yet. I'm still working out the details for my order. I'll let you all know soon in my FS thread once I get my shipment in. Thanks for being patient.


----------



## GeToChKn

Going by this description of super-reds, http://www.shrimpkeeping.com/crs_grading.html

They should always have a white face and 1 or 2 red white bands. The blurry one in the bottom left seems to fit that description but most others in that pic don't. Some are very red, some are just low quality C grades with no white, patchy red, a few A grades in there, etc. If the ones you get looked consistently like the ones in the link I posted, that would be nice. If it's just a scoop from that photo you posted, I would say that is more a hodgepodge of low grades with a few really red ones but not all super red.


----------



## somewhatshocked

A lot of people get caught up in coloration specifics and grading because they're obviously more "desirable" and valuable when it comes to breeding and such.

But I'm definitely a fan of these "Super Reds" because of the solid coloration. Just my personal preference.


----------



## longbeach

Are they the Katchup version of Wines?? The color is much better I think....nice shrimp!!!


----------



## speedie408

Like I said guys. I'll take the plunge on some for myself. If they're nice, I'll bring in more to sell .

Thanks for the link GeToChKn


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

Interesting. I think the Super Red Crystals are nice. If your Super Red Crystals looks like http://www.shrimpkeeping.com/images/Super red.jpg that would be awesome!

Anyways, where them Japanese Pure Red Lines at Nick!! :bounce:


----------



## speedie408

Still too rich for my blood to bring in just a few bro. At least the HQ ones that I want.


----------



## madness

speedie408 said:


> Still too rich for my blood to bring in just a few bro. At least the HQ ones that I want.


Any luck trying to get in touch with those 35shrimps guys?

Those are some pretty awesome looking shrimp.


----------



## cookymonster760

i would love to buy some of these its like the cheaper wine red version and probably hardier


----------



## leo1234

If the shrimps looks like the one on the right of the snails. Most likey you will have a ton of buyers if they look more like low grade crs then it might be less. I would buy some if they are all like that. Need to fill up some tanks!!


----------



## speedie408

madness said:


> Any luck trying to get in touch with those 35shrimps guys?
> 
> Those are some pretty awesome looking shrimp.


That guy never contacted me. I wish I had his email.


----------



## madness

speedie408 said:


> That guy never contacted me. I wish I had his email.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

when are these bad boys hitting your tank?


----------



## speedie408

cookymonster760 said:


> i would love to buy some of these its like the cheaper wine red version and probably hardier


You can see for yourself once I get them in. :thumbsup:



leo1234 said:


> If the shrimps looks like the one on the right of the snails. Most likey you will have a ton of buyers if they look more like low grade crs then it might be less. I would buy some if they are all like that. Need to fill up some tanks!!


I've been promised only high grades and a good mix of males/females. :icon_mrgr



shrimpnmoss said:


> when are these bad boys hitting your tank?


Soon brother. :icon_cool


----------



## nilocg

Just figured I would let you know, I finally spotted a berried BTOE. I am so excited. They are so hard to spot without being able to see through them at all. The only thing I noticed was one looked a little plumper than the others and she was fanning a lot. Can wait for these to hatch. Hopefully I have more berried mama's soon.

Any BTW, no I dont have a picture of them. My camera is way to [censored][censored][censored][censored]ting to get a decent picture. I think you need to lend me a macro lens for a while!!!


----------



## speedie408

nilocg said:


> Just figured I would let you know, I finally spotted a berried BTOE. I am so excited. They are so hard to spot without being able to see through them at all. The only thing I noticed was one looked a little plumper than the others and she was fanning a lot. Can wait for these to hatch. Hopefully I have more berried mama's soon.
> 
> Any BTW, no I dont have a picture of them. My camera is way to [censored][censored][censored][censored]ting to get a decent picture. I think you need to lend me a macro lens for a while!!!


LMAO!! 

With all the success of your Akadama sales recently, I'm sure you can afford your own little DSLR  :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I'm happy to hear Colin. Folks just need to be patient like you. :icon_cool:thumbsup:. I wish you great luck and success in keeping them bro! Keep me posted!


----------



## Chlorophile

speedie408 said:


> lol Hey... I'm just going off of what the breeders are telling me.
> 
> Here's a picture of the "Super Red CRS"


This is exactly what I've been wanting!
Really don't like CRS which are mainly white, I'd love to see the inverse of a Mosura or something.


----------



## HiepSTA

Chlorophile said:


> I'd love to see the inverse of a Mosura or something.












:hihi::hihi::hihi::hihi::hihi::hihi::hihi::hihi:


----------



## thechibi

Aaah! It am bizarro shrimp!

Although wow, those are some superbly red shrimps.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

HiepSTA said:


> :hihi::hihi::hihi::hihi::hihi::hihi::hihi::hihi:


lol Took that quite literally


----------



## speedie408

Some new shots for you guys/gals.

Here's a cool looking OEBT. Notice how the stripes are a nice prominent blue on a white body. I haven't seen another OEBT like that yet... at least not with the ones I've been keeping. 









Fire Red Neo









Very berried low grade CRS


----------



## Tanman19az

Speedie, you sell PFRs now? Or is that your private stock?


----------



## speedie408

Tanman19az said:


> Speedie, you sell PFRs now? Or is that your private stock?


I can get some but I don't have a tank for them just yet. Maybe in a few months.

The one pictured is from my stock.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

That is one sweet looking PFR. Please let me know when you get some in for sale 

And is it just me or are you finding a special, new, or unusual OEBT like every week? lol Keep it up Nick :thumbsup:


----------



## chad320

Nice group of pics Nick! Itsnt it funny how the ones you want to have a zillion babies have one or two eggs and the ones you dont pay much attention to can barely walk they have so many? Your PFR's are looking especially nice. Are they breeding good for you?


----------



## zachary908

Nice pics, bro. And Chad, congrats on the green, bro!


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> Nice group of pics Nick! Itsnt it funny how the ones you want to have a zillion babies have one or two eggs and the ones you dont pay much attention to can barely walk they have so many? Your PFR's are looking especially nice. Are they breeding good for you?


Haha true to a certain degree. My issue is not really getting females to berry up, it's actually keeping the babies alive. They all just seem to vanish into thin air shortly after hatching. Only a few lucky ones survive. 

This is actually a female PFR I got from you bro. She only berried once and haven't been since. I think it was my old tank and now I've got them in a new tank so hopefully she'll re-berry for me. 



zachary908 said:


> Nice pics, bro. And Chad, congrats on the green, bro!


Thanks Zach!


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


> low grade CRS
> http://images61.fotki.com/v384/photos/4/1503564/9978651/IMG_3135-vi.jpg


Is that from Ralph? 

.....and I thought low grade meant anything below S grade?


----------



## speedie408

zergling said:


> Is that from Ralph?
> 
> .....and I thought low grade meant anything below S grade?


Nathan lol. Maybe I should've said "low quality", in comparison to pure lines that have solid whites/reds. This is one of Ralph's shrimp, yes. He's got some really nice shrimp, this just happens to be one that's not so solid. Still very pretty IMO otherwise I would never have posted a pix.


----------



## chad320

Wow, I cant believe you still have her! Well if she doent berry up for you, LMK ive still got a bunch of good ones. I think your connection is probably better now tho, so maybe you could hook me up?


----------



## zergling

Hahaha I forgot the :tongue: emoticon!

I knew what you meant, but forgetting the emoticon completely messed it LOL! I just wanted to make fun of you calling it "low quality" haha


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

That OEBT is special. I've never seen one like it. New color morph?

I'd check shrimpnow and ask if anyone has one of those because if you have your own color morph, that's half the battle you just have to refine it and you can sell it.


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> Wow, I cant believe you still have her! Well if she doent berry up for you, LMK ive still got a bunch of good ones. I think your connection is probably better now tho, so maybe you could hook me up?


Haha I won't be getting any neos next time around. I was kinda hoping my orange male might breed with her haha. We'll see. 



zergling said:


> Hahaha I forgot the :tongue: emoticon!
> 
> I knew what you meant, but forgetting the emoticon completely messed it LOL! I just wanted to make fun of you calling it "low quality" haha






Senior Shrimpo said:


> That OEBT is special. I've never seen one like it. New color morph?
> 
> I'd check shrimpnow and ask if anyone has one of those because if you have your own color morph, that's half the battle you just have to refine it and you can sell it.


This is what happens when you become a mad shrimp scientist . I'll post updates as they come available.


----------



## zachary908

Nick.. is that little fella a OEBTXBTOE? Specifically Royal blue BTOE?


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Nick.. is that little fella a OEBTXBTOE? Specifically Royal blue BTOE?


I'm pretty sure it's got some Black Tiger OE blood in it :hihi:. Seems to me the BTOEs can throw out some SICK looking morphs. Jimko got some crazy morphs from his BTOE crosses as well.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's got some Black Tiger OE blood in it :hihi:. Seems to me the BTOEs can throw out some SICK looking morphs. Jimko got some crazy morphs from his BTOE crosses as well.


Yeah, the banding appears to be BTOE. Sick shrimp, make some more and send em to me!


----------



## speedie408

I just hope this little guy holds his coloration/pattern as it matures. I'll breed it back to the Black tigers if so.


----------



## speedie408

Guess what this guy is?


----------



## zachary908

Nice, another BTOExOEBT? Looks similar to Donna's T-rex tigers!


----------



## daphilster08

Nice lookin shrimp!


----------



## greenfish

Dalmatian shrimp!


----------



## speedie408

Zach, you're right. These are from the same male BTOE x female OEBT batch as the previous one with blue stripes.

Here's another sibling with slightly different markings.









This is a normal OEBT (darker version)


----------



## greenfish

I liked my answer better!


----------



## speedie408

greenfish said:


> I liked my answer better!


Dalmation tiger shrimp... Three different animals in one name lol.


----------



## madness

speedie408 said:


> Dalmation tiger shrimp... Three different animals in one name lol.


That would almost make it confusing enough to qualify as a name that import lists would use.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

madness said:


> That would almost make it confusing enough to qualify as a name that import lists would use.


+1 lol


----------



## greenfish

Too funny!


----------



## fishiefanatic

I'd just like to say three things. One, your pictures blow my mind with the color and quality. They are truly amazing. Two, your shrimp blow my mind with *their* colors, types, and uniqueness. They are really awesome. Three - I read through this whole thread as of last night and was up until three, and now get to travel merrily to school. So... Thanks for the lack of sleep  It was really worth it!


----------



## speedie408

fishiefanatic said:


> I'd just like to say three things. One, your pictures blow my mind with the color and quality. They are truly amazing. Two, your shrimp blow my mind with *their* colors, types, and uniqueness. They are really awesome. Three - I read through this whole thread as of last night and was up until three, and now get to travel merrily to school. So... Thanks for the lack of sleep  It was really worth it!


Much obliged! I hope you get some good sleep in class. Make sure to seat yourself wayyy in the back... hopefully it's an auditorium type class. haha :wink:


----------



## speedie408

MY NEW *SHRIMPMENT* will be due nextweek!!!! I'm stoked!! Are you?


----------



## ShortFin

speedie408 said:


> MY NEW *SHRIMPMENT* will be due nextweek!!!! I'm stoked!! Are you?


I will be if you tell us what's coming. :icon_lol:


----------



## h4n

Yay!!


----------



## speedie408

ShortFin said:


> I will be if you tell us what's coming. :icon_lol:


All you had to do was ask nicely 

Here's a list of what I ordered. Obviously some are shrimp I've gotten before so there's no need for explaining those, but there are a few that I'm very excited to get!! The list:

K14s 
Snow Whites 
OEBT (blues only no blonds)
Black Tiger OE 
BKK (mostly 1bar)
Blue Panda 
Wine Red Panda 
*Blue* Blots (very limited quantity) 
Blue Bumble Bee 
Super *Red* CRS (These should be HAWT!) 
CRS SS-SSS (Pricing will be very competitive, guaranteed!)


----------



## ShortFin

speedie408 said:


> All you had to do was ask nicely
> 
> Here's a list of what I ordered. Obviously some are shrimp I've gotten before so there's no need for explaining those, but there are a few that I'm very excited to get!! The list:
> 
> K14s
> Snow Whites
> OEBT (blues only no blonds)
> Black Tiger OE
> BKK (mostly 1bar)
> Blue Panda
> Wine Red Panda
> *Blue* Blots (very limited quantity)
> Blue Bumble Bee
> Super *Red* CRS (These should be HAWT!)
> CRS SS-SSS (Pricing will be very competitive, guaranteed!)


Nothing exciting  j/k 

Now I'm stoked - yippeeeeeeee. :bounce:


----------



## speedie408

ShortFin said:


> Nothing exciting  j/k
> 
> Now I'm stoked - yippeeeeeeee. :bounce:


:hihi:


----------



## zergling

Nice, more top shelf stuff! roud:


----------



## swissian

Oh my goodness! I'm excited!


----------



## zachary908

Can't spend a ton this go around, bro... but, depending on the price I just might be interested in a few of those OEBT to add to my colony.


----------



## sc91006

This should be interesting, I can't wait.


----------



## speedie408

zergling said:


> Nice, more top shelf stuff! roud:


What can I say... I love my Hennesey XO and JW Blue Label :wink:.



swissian said:


> Oh my goodness! I'm excited!


You and me both! :biggrin:



zachary908 said:


> Can't spend a ton this go around, bro... but, depending on the price I just might be interested in a few of those OEBT to add to my colony.


These will be some of the best you've seen yet... I promise.  German bred! :wink:


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> These will be some of the best you've seen yet... I promise.  German bred! :wink:


Excellent.  I'm considering a cull tank for my OEBT's, that way I can start breeding to darker blue.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

First off I thank the Lord Jesus Christ that my shrimp account is empty. Secondly, I'd like to thank my wife for limiting the number of tanks in my house and of course I'd like to thank the Academy for this prestigious award.


----------



## eklikewhoa

What's pricing on the K14 looking like?


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Excellent.  I'm considering a cull tank for my OEBT's, that way I can start breeding to darker blue.


I'm not going to price match other folks on these guys. I got them pretty expensive but mainly because of their grade/color and because these will be my new breeding colony. I'll def sell some off if folks are interested. 



shrimpnmoss said:


> First off I thank the Lord Jesus Christ that my shrimp account is empty. Secondly, I'd like to thank my wife for limiting the number of tanks in my house and of course I'd like to thank the Academy for this prestigious award.


I thought you were Buddhist Howard? :icon_lol: Award? 



eklikewhoa said:


> What's pricing on the K14 looking like?


I got them at a slightly better price this time around so I'll be happy to be sharing that savings with everyone. Pricing on these will definitely be a bit less than previously. Exactly how much less, I won't know until they all arrive and acclimated. They were previously selling for $50/shrimp.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> I'm not going to price match other folks on these guys. I got them pretty expensive but mainly because of their grade/color and because these will be my new breeding colony. I'll def sell some off if folks are interested.


Definitely not expecting the average price, brotha. I wouldn't mind paying around $20 a pop give or take for some nice ones. Maybe more once I see pics.


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Definitely not expecting the average price, brotha. I wouldn't mind paying around $20 a pop give or take for some nice ones. Maybe more once I see pics.


They won't be that much bro :tongue: :icon_lol:


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> They won't be that much bro :tongue: :icon_lol:


Yes!  My wallet just smiled. :hihi:


----------



## hedge_fund

When are they arriving exactly? I might pick up some black tigers or some K14.


----------



## speedie408

zachary908 said:


> Yes!  My wallet just smiled. :hihi:


lol :wink:



hedge_fund said:


> When are they arriving exactly? I might pick up some black tigers or some K14.


They'll arrive when I announce it. :wink: Next week. Oh I'll have plenty available for you bro. 

Just keep in mind I won't be selling them right away after arrival. I want to acclimate them for at least a week so I can monitor their activity/quality first. I'll be taking lots of pics so you guys won't be in the dark


----------



## shrimpnmoss

speedie408 said:


> I thought you were Buddhist Howard? :icon_lol: Award?


I'm only Buddhist when the Mormons and Johova's knock on my door.:hihi: I started thanking everyone and it started sounding like someone accepting an award at the Oscars.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

shrimpnmoss said:


> I'm only Buddhist when the Mormons and Johova's knock on my door.:hihi: I started thanking everyone and it started sounding like someone accepting an award at the Oscars.


lolol

@Nick: What's "very competitive" on SS-SSS these days? lol :hihi: Can't wait!!!


----------



## jkan0228

My guess is 6$ for the SS and 12$ for the SSS. :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Oohhhhhh


----------



## wicca27

the tiger cross is wicked cool one of these days i will have more shrimp lol i will have to part with fish first though hubby thinks 15 tanks is to many lol


----------



## somewhatshocked

Someone. Please. Tell me I'm not the only person who has read through this thread in its entirety three or four times.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Jake. Calm down. I for one have, and most others here have  :thumbsup: lol


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> I'm only Buddhist when the Mormons and Johova's knock on my door.:hihi: I started thanking everyone and it started sounding like someone accepting an award at the Oscars.


lol Gotcha! 



Geniusdudekiran said:


> lolol
> 
> @Nick: What's "very competitive" on SS-SSS these days? lol :hihi: Can't wait!!!


You'll find out soon enough brotha 



wicca27 said:


> the tiger cross is wicked cool one of these days i will have more shrimp lol i will have to part with fish first though hubby thinks 15 tanks is to many lol


It's never too many! :icon_twis



somewhatshocked said:


> Someone. Please. Tell me I'm not the only person who has read through this thread in its entirety three or four times.


LOL


----------



## speedie408

Here's some new shots I took earlier today.

Clearly a female, this OEBTxBTOE will soon be berried. Can't wait to see what the F2's will look like. 









Normal CRS









Baby Sunkist Sakura


----------



## jkan0228

Orange poop!


----------



## h4n

haha first thing I notice was the orange poop haha


----------



## speedie408

My Orange Sunkist Sakuras are finally getting berried again. Saw 2 of them loaded with eggs today. 









Has anyone ever seen a shrimp like this? One of my strange looking goldens that I saved.


----------



## mjbn

speedie408 said:


> My Orange Sunkist Sakuras are finally getting berried again. Saw 2 of them loaded with eggs today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a shrimp like this? One of my strange looking goldens that I saved.


My orange sakura hasn't gotten knocked up yet Haha Hopefully sooon!

And isn't that a snow white rili, if I remember correctly?:O


----------



## jkan0228

A snow white rili, nick you got something goin!


----------



## speedie408

I have no idea what that shrimp is... for all i know it's a Golden that's missing a section of color on it's abdomen. I've got 2 that are like this.


----------



## dxiong5

Very nice, very nice! How are the male Orange Neos/subsequent generation? Are they relatively orange? Mine are growing...but slowly :/


----------



## HiepSTA

that golden with the rili pattern is being called skeleton golden shrimp.


----------



## speedie408

dxiong5 said:


> Very nice, very nice! How are the male Orange Neos/subsequent generation? Are they relatively orange? Mine are growing...but slowly :/


Actually bro, these females were impregnated by my only 2 juvi males (now matured) that came with the batch of females. The young'ns are still hella small. Slowly but surely indeed. 



HiepSTA said:


> that golden with the rili pattern is being called skeleton golden shrimp.


I've heard of that term before. I'll have to look it up. Thanks bro.


----------



## oblongshrimp

I have had goldens like that in the past. The individuals had two different internal body colors too. Some were the golden color your is and some were a pinkish color.


----------



## speedie408

oblongshrimp said:


> I have had goldens like that in the past. The individuals had two different internal body colors too. Some were the golden color your is and some were a pinkish color.


Cool! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Hey Nick what WB setting do you use on your camera? Ugh all of them seem slightly off to me, lol :hihi:


----------



## zachary908

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Hey Nick what WB setting do you use on your camera? Ugh all of them seem slightly off to me, lol :hihi:


Kiran, just shoot in RAW format, then you can fix the WB in photoshop, lightroom etc.. or if you are a cheapo like me GIMP


----------



## speedie408

I shoot strictly RAW. If they're off, it's your eyes lol.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> I shoot strictly RAW. If they're off, it's your eyes lol.


No no no no no, lol. Just saw how ambiguous my comment was. What I meant was all my white balance settings on my camera seem slightly off in my shrimp tank, lmao!


----------



## speedie408

Berried mama Blue Bolt. She's got a small clutch so I hope she ends up holding them all.


















Berried mama Golden with brown eggs. 









Berried mama Golden with green eggs. This lady was kept with the K14s and Taiwan bees. The crossing may have caused the different colored eggs.


----------



## hedge_fund

Very nice pics and shrimp. When are you getting your shrimp shipment?


----------



## sunyang730

Did you have them all in the same tank? Wont you have problem interbreeding them?


----------



## madehtsobi

nice man! 

u have any BB left for sale??


----------



## speedie408

hedge_fund said:


> Very nice pics and shrimp. When are you getting your shrimp shipment?


Sometime before May I'm hoping.



sunyang730 said:


> Did you have them all in the same tank? Wont you have problem interbreeding them?


It's intentional  Running some experiments. 



madehtsobi said:


> nice man!
> 
> u have any BB left for sale??


Sold out sir! I'll post up once I have more available.


----------



## wicca27

i love your pics nick keep up the good work. make a calendaror a coffee table book i know i would buy it lol


----------



## vincent201089

Will you have panda or kk next shipment? I'm interested in few of those.


----------



## motomoto

Are you going to have any orange sakuras for sale soon?


----------



## shrimpster

OMG! That first pic is a stunning shrimp. Is it a cross of red tiger x OEBT?


----------



## dhgyello04

Hey there Nick,
I am looking for your post every day in the sale area for your new shrimp-ment… I can’t wait bud.roud:

Don


----------



## speedie408

wicca27 said:


> i love your pics nick keep up the good work. make a calendaror a coffee table book i know i would buy it lol


I was suppose to make a calendar but it's been put on the back burner for sometime now since I got into selling shrimp. Just got too hectic but I will have to revisit that project soon. Thanks for reminding me. One of these days for sure .



vincent201089 said:


> Will you have panda or kk next shipment? I'm interested in few of those.


PM'd



motomoto said:


> Are you going to have any orange sakuras for sale soon?


Not anytime soon. But they're breeding for me so I will in the near future. 



shrimpster said:


> OMG! That first pic is a stunning shrimp. Is it a cross of red tiger x OEBT?


That was one of my early OEBTs, not a cross. Some females will develop those red stripes when they mature. 



dhgyello04 said:


> Hey there Nick,
> I am looking for your post every day in the sale area for your new shrimp-ment… I can’t wait bud.roud:
> 
> Don


 PM'd


----------



## motomoto

How about those amazingly blue OEBTs? How true do they breed?


----------



## speedie408

motomoto said:


> How about those amazingly blue OEBTs? How true do they breed?


OEBTs don't breed true. However "amazingly blue" OEBTs selectively bred will breed more "amazingly blue" OEBTs for you. 

You can't run from blondes.


----------



## ohbaby714

speedie408 said:


> OEBTs don't breed true. However "amazingly blue" OEBTs selectively bred will breed more "amazingly blue" OEBTs for you.
> 
> You can't run from blondes.


LOL, excellent marketing response


----------



## motomoto

speedie408 said:


> OEBTs don't breed true. However "amazingly blue" OEBTs selectively bred will breed more "amazingly blue" OEBTs for you.
> 
> You can't run from blondes.


Gotcha. What's the ratio for blue:blondes?


----------



## speedie408

From my own breeding experiments, it's pretty random. I can't put a set ratio on it. You just have to cull the blondes if you don't like them.


----------



## wicca27

hey speedie what is the cost of pandas not the blue/shadows just normal black and white i would love some of those one of these days


----------



## speedie408

wicca27 said:


> hey speedie what is the cost of pandas not the blue/shadows just normal black and white i would love some of those one of these days


Pm'd LMK!


----------



## Bananariot

Are the chances of getting OEBT the same no matter if blondes and blues mate? Or do blue x blue yield more blues?


----------



## wicca27

its a random thing even 2 blonds will give blues


----------



## Bananariot

So I'm assuming culling blondes is a matter of aesthetics or is there a purpose?


----------



## wicca27

it can limit the number of blonds that show up but you will still get some from time to time. could always just put blonds in another tank and let them breed you will still get blues from them


----------



## GeToChKn

wicca27 said:


> it can limit the number of blonds that show up but you will still get some from time to time. could always just put blonds in another tank and let them breed you will still get blues from them


Yup, pretty much with any shrimp, you can cull some lower looking ones and put them in another tank but they may produce some nicer looking ones because they carry the nice looking genes. My A/S grade crystal tank, I see 2 SS no-hino babies in, so they will go back to the higher grade tank. Culled some not so nice looking PFR's from that tank and gave them to my roomie, they bred and have a few nice looking babies that I will take back and add to the stock. That's why having lots of tanks becomes needed (and fun). lol.


----------



## speedie408

Yup, as long as they got the same bloodline, they'll produce the same babies, don't matter if they're blue or blonde. But I think if you keep doing heavy culls, you'll eventually refine "your" line.


----------



## wicca27

i like the blue and black crosses they are cool


----------



## sbarbee54

I heard the Blue and black crosses look ugly..... Do you have pics


----------



## speedie408

sbarbee54 said:


> I heard the Blue and black crosses look ugly..... Do you have pics


All in the eye of the beholder of course.  They spit out some rad looking babies IMO.


----------



## wicca27

they are cool looking thats for sure


----------



## Bananariot

I have always wondered for selectI've breeding how do u know a shrimp has been fertilized? When a shrimp is berried, does that mean she's been fertilized?


----------



## shrimpster

So that royal blue is the result of black tiger and oebt?

Also, will you be getting any shadow pandas w/your next shipment?


----------



## jkan0228

Bananariot said:


> I have always wondered for selectI've breeding how do u know a shrimp has been fertilized? When a shrimp is berried, does that mean she's been fertilized?


Yes. Also when their saddles seem to "grow" is web they're fertilized. Something like that


----------



## speedie408

Bananariot said:


> I have always wondered for selectI've breeding how do u know a shrimp has been fertilized? When a shrimp is berried, does that mean she's been fertilized?


I don't know facts but speaking from experience, once the eggs are passed from the saddle to the abdomen, that means they've been fertilized. 



shrimpster said:


> So that royal blue is the result of black tiger and oebt?
> 
> Also, will you be getting any shadow pandas w/your next shipment?


I'm not exactly sure if that shrimp is what would be referred to as a royal blue. It was just how a few of my babies popped out after crossing female OEBTs with male BTOEs. 

I won't be getting anymore shadows because my source is out. I can get more 1-2 bar BKK if you want. LMK!

Nick


----------



## Gulfcoastguy

I am looking to get 3 or 4 1 bar BKK if you happen to get any in


----------



## speedie408

Gulfcoastguy said:


> I am looking to get 3 or 4 1 bar BKK if you happen to get any in


I can't promise them to be all 1 bar bro. They'll be mostly 1 bar but there's bound to be some 2 bar in there too. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## shrimpster

I'm not exactly sure if that shrimp is what would be referred to as a royal blue. It was just how a few of my babies popped out after crossing female OEBTs with male BTOEs. 

I see, how about neon blue? lol:smile: thanks for the clarification. pm'ed ya


----------



## speedie408

Berried Skeloton Snow White


----------



## Bananariot

o0o0o nice looks liek the one I got from you! Except I haven't seen babies.....gotta get my sub 7 ph tank running......


----------



## wicca27

awsome pic as always nick what others can you show us


----------



## speedie408

Bananariot said:


> o0o0o nice looks liek the one I got from you! Except I haven't seen babies.....gotta get my sub 7 ph tank running......


I've got a bunch of babies all over my tank from the left overs I kept. I noticed their babies are much more hardier than K14 babies. 



wicca27 said:


> awsome pic as always nick what others can you show us


Soon Crystal, very soon  There will be plenty of pics.


----------



## Chrisinator

Sweeet


----------



## speedie408

My SWEET German OEBTs. Love these bad boys!


----------



## speedie408

Here's a proper looking lady, Supreme Red Neo!


----------



## nosebleed

I can see why this hobby can cause you to be hungry and homeless. These shrimps are awesome!!!


----------



## babyboyblue

speedie408 said:


> Here's a proper looking lady, Supreme Red Neo!


Are Supreme Red just a deeper Red Cherry Shrimp? Or more "Red" then "Fire Red"?


----------



## dxiong5

Nice color on that one!


----------



## shrimpster

Yeah, now you've done it. You've forced me to give up on my cherry breeding project. These supreme reds actually look just like mini lobsters. Real primary type of red as opposed to the "pastely-like" reds often seen on pfr and sakuras.

Making me hongry fer a snak:help::hihi:


----------



## speedie408

nosebleed said:


> I can see why this hobby can cause you to be hungry and homeless. These shrimps are awesome!!!


lol indeed. Just remember when you're panhandling, make sure your sign reads, "Will work for Shrimps". :icon_mrgr



babyboyblue said:


> Are Supreme Red just a deeper Red Cherry Shrimp? Or more "Red" then "Fire Red"?


You can be the judge. My pictures don't lie. roud:



dxiong5 said:


> Nice color on that one!





shrimpster said:


> Yeah, now you've done it. You've forced me to give up on my cherry breeding project. These supreme reds actually look just like mini lobsters. Real primary type of red as opposed to the "pastely-like" reds often seen on pfr and sakuras.
> 
> Making me hongry fer a snak:help::hihi:


Check out this one guys!


----------



## pejerrey

> Check out this one guys!


 Make sure you put your water sign on the actual shrimp or somebody can steal this national geographic kind of awesome picture. That neo looks worth a $100 bucks!! Lol!

Like a small (NX)


----------



## sbarbee54

If that is not a pfr then a ton of people need to stop labeling their sell threads " pfrs for sale"


----------



## jkan0228

Is it possible to breed PFRs so the tip of their fins and antennas are red? That'd be legit


----------



## pejerrey

jkan0228 said:


> Is it possible to breed PFRs so the tip of their fins and antennas are red? That'd be legit


LPFR

Legit painted fire red


----------



## speedie408

sbarbee54 said:


> If that is not a pfr then a ton of people need to stop labeling their sell threads " pfrs for sale"


Steve,

These are not PFRs... They're "SRs", Supreme Reds!  from Taiwan. They don't carry the racing stripe like some pictures I see of PFRs.


----------



## antiquefloorman

speedie408 said:


> Steve,
> 
> These are not PFRs... They're "SRs", Supreme Reds!  from Taiwan. They don't carry the racing stripe like some pictures I see of PFRs.


So your saying that we shouldn't breed them with our PFR's??


----------



## speedie408

antiquefloorman said:


> So your saying that we shouldn't breed them with our PFR's??


Nope, never said that. Although if you think about it, shrimp breeding is all about selective breeding. If your PFRs are not similar quality or even lower quality, personally I wouldn't mix them. It'd be working backwards.


----------



## antiquefloorman

That is what I want to do. I have some smoking PFR that I wanted to breed with the supreme reds. Cant wait for them to get here!!!
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## shrimpster

Red legs to the tips! To my eyes these are another grade above pfr's


----------



## speedie408

shrimpster said:


> Red legs to the tips! To my eyes these are another grade above pfr's


Like I said, I've never kept PFR's before so I couldn't really compare them. They're called "Supreme" for a reason. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

MOAR pics! 

Full frontal: Fire Yellow Neo









Teenie weenie baby Snow Whites. These guys are gonna be SOLID when they grow up! I could already see it.


----------



## thechibi

Hah!  I love that full frontal shot. What a cute face. He has that 'who, me?' look.

And I bet you're right, those are going to be awesomely white shrimps.


----------



## shrimpster

Do I see a little bit of red on the baby on the right?


----------



## speedie408

Duncan,

I'm blind as a bat bro. I had to zoom in to see that. You called it! It's a baby SSS+ .


----------



## jkan0228

Dang! Hey Nick, I've heard that nowadays SSS+ are just as hardy as S grades, could you confirm that?


----------



## speedie408

Jeff,

Compared to my other shrimp, these guys are pretty darn hardy. Growing fast as well.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Compared to my other shrimp, these guys are pretty darn hardy. Growing fast as well.


Just another shrimp to add to my wishlist... So little room, so many shrimp to choose from!!


----------



## speedie408

Black Tiger Black Eye (BT4)









Berried Momma


----------



## wicca27

cool nick


----------



## speedie408

"Black Impact" Pure Black Line from Japan


----------



## ADA

speedie408 said:


> "Black Impact" Pure Black Line from Japan


Wooowwwww beautiful! You got PBL!


----------



## wicca27

i so want some of the crystal whites, maybe after i move


----------



## ravensgate

Gosh I sure love looking at your shrimp Speedie! My 12g long will be set up in July and do believe you and I shall be doing business in the future


----------



## shrimpster

The crystal whites are definitely some cool shrimps. They seem to be less sensitive than most of my crystals. The white banding makes them look like they're wearing lace. A nice contrast to the more "masculine-type" TB's.


----------



## speedie408

wicca27 said:


> i so want some of the crystal whites, maybe after i move


I've got plenty so let me know when you're ready Crystal . 



ravensgate said:


> Gosh I sure love looking at your shrimp Speedie! My 12g long will be set up in July and do believe you and I shall be doing business in the future


Always happy to share . Let me know when you're ready sir. 



shrimpster said:


> The crystal whites are definitely some cool shrimps. They seem to be less sensitive than most of my crystals. The white banding makes them look like they're wearing lace. A nice contrast to the more "masculine-type" TB's.


CWs are quite hardy indeed.


----------



## speedie408

Facial shot "Supreme Red"









Rare high grade Royal Blue w/ K14 (temp housing only)


----------



## wicca27

awsome


----------



## Anhvu

^^ This is nice. My substrate is black and it's not good to find OEBT and Royal Blue. Sould I setup another with white sand? Will they like it?


----------



## speedie408

Anhvu said:


> ^^ This is nice. My substrate is black and it's not good to find OEBT and Royal Blue. Sould I setup another with white sand? Will they like it?


Anh,

I don't recommend white sand. It makes darker shrimp look nice but when you attempt to take pictures, it's nearly impossible to snap a shot with decent exposure because the white become super blown out.


----------



## sayurasem

speedie408 said:


> Teenie weenie baby Snow Whites. These guys are gonna be SOLID when they grow up! I could already see it.


What grading are you going with? I thought Golden bees = crs, snow white = cbs.


----------



## speedie408

sayurasem said:


> What grading are you going with? I thought Golden bees = crs, snow white = cbs.


Goldens can come from either cbs or crs. They're essentially a low grade Snow White.


----------



## sayurasem

Hmmmm... so there is nothing different from goldens and snows? I'm setting up a 10gallon akadama intended to breed my own goldens/ snow. This whole golden & snow grading is making me bald. I've been reading statements that goldens came from CRS and snows came from CBS. The theory dose make sense. Speedie maybe you could chime on this?


----------



## AquaPipes

sayurasem said:


> Hmmmm... so there is nothing different from goldens and snows? I'm setting up a 10gallon akadama intended to breed my own goldens/ snow. This whole golden & snow grading is making me bald. I've been reading statements that goldens came from CRS and snows came from CBS. The theory dose make sense. Speedie maybe you could chime on this?


 I just thought the difference was color? Goldens have a yellow tint, snow whites don't. But both are the same shrimp.


----------



## speedie408

sayurasem said:


> Hmmmm... so there is nothing different from goldens and snows? I'm setting up a 10gallon akadama intended to breed my own goldens/ snow. This whole golden & snow grading is making me bald. I've been reading statements that goldens came from CRS and snows came from CBS. The theory dose make sense. Speedie maybe you could chime on this?


Aquapipes is correct. Goldens are just lower grade Snows essentially. Same shrimp. I'm keeping snows atm and they're breeding out both goldens and snows. Some really solid looking snows though . I think some K14 blood got in there as well because I got a bunch of crowns as well roud:.


----------



## Bananariot

Was at Barnes and Nobles studying and taking a break today and I just happened to flipping through Tropical Fish.........and look what I found!


















Sorry don't know why photobucket wont let me rotate it the other way. I even uploaded it horizontally


----------



## speedie408

^^ I wonder who that photographer is...


----------



## sunyang730

So Nick do photo  LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Bananariot

Hehe impressive work! I was like holy crud I know that guy!


----------



## cookymonster760

dang speedie is that one of your picture thats is impressive sir


----------



## dhgyello04

So Nick.... do you make house calls... roud:


----------



## speedie408

Glad to see at least someone recognized me  Thanks Bananna! 

Here's the direct link to the piece above: http://www.tfhdigital.com/tfh/201207?pg=15#pg16

Here are some other pieces I did for TFH:
http://www.tfhdigital.com/tfh/201202?pg=15#pg15
http://www.tfhdigital.com/tfh/201206?pg=77#pg77 (first page)

Thanks All!


----------



## sbarbee54

Sweet deal man taking your crazy pics big time! I think 99% of your phots are worth being published, heck they should do a whole issue just your shrimp pics


----------



## 10gallonplanted

What about a full shot of some of your tanks when you have a shrimp ball going on?


----------



## dhgyello04

10gallonplanted said:


> What about a full shot of some of your tanks when you have a shrimp ball going on?


That would reveal all of his secrets. '-)


----------



## speedie408

Something new that I've never kept before till now  

Red Rili from Taiwan


















You guys don't want to see FTS of any of my tanks... trust me lol.


----------



## jkan0228

Wow, those are rili solid! 

I'm guessing you're keeping those for your own personal interests?


----------



## Bananariot

Oh whats the black foamy thing some of your shrimps are standing on? Sponge filters?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Wow, those are rili solid!
> 
> I'm guessing you're keeping those for your own personal interests?


Yup, they seem like pretty HQ Rilis. I might just pick some up nextime... we'll see 



Bananariot said:


> Oh whats the black foamy thing some of your shrimps are standing on? Sponge filters?


You guessed it Banana! :thumbsup:

Every one of my tanks have one in there.


----------



## sayurasem

speedie408 said:


> You guys don't want to see FTS of any of my tanks... trust me lol.


Yes please. Or is it area 51 with all the secret shrimp breeding gadgets


----------



## speedie408

Lol there's just not much to see.  Trust me, it's rather unsightly. 

Here's another one for you guys. What do you all think? Green or yellow?


----------



## Bananariot

speedie408 said:


> Lol there's just not much to see.  Trust me, it's rather unsightly.
> 
> Here's another one for you guys. What do you all think? Green or yellow?


What's that shrimp that's photobombing your pic in the lower right corner lol. Hmm I have yet to see my rilis berry, I should move em over to my other tank.....


----------



## speedie408

Chocolates. Temp housing for now.


----------



## thechibi

Awesome rilis.  I like the head on shots. "Please, sir, may I have another?" 

I can't wait till orange rilis make their way over.


----------



## speedie408

thechibi said:


> Awesome rilis.  I like the head on shots. "Please, sir, may I have another?"
> 
> I can't wait till orange rilis make their way over.


haha yup, I was able to get a hold of some Yellow rilis but only a few. I'll ask for orange next time.


----------



## thechibi

Yellow rilis must be pretty cool, too! And that would be awesome.  Though I don't know if mixing oranges and orange rilis would be wise... Although the German breeders seem to.


----------



## speedie408

Some new shots.

Supreme Red Neos


















BTOE (Royal Blue gene carrier)


----------



## Bananariot

Very nice shrimp


----------



## assasin6547

These shrimp are way too cool


----------

